# DwR's +20 Plant Grow



## DWR (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all just finished cleaing the flower chamber out... and well its now a veg chamber 


Aight - I cleaned the box, looks nice and shiny kiss-ass












3 new Big Bang Seeds put in the ground ..... useless just laying around got enough clones to last me 2 years ^^













Emm, yeah.... i killed her, but now she's topd rofl !







This plant is the original dwr toping method ! 

jhahaaaa







bending technique ... trying evrything out.. .life's to short


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 9, 2008)

damn some of them are pretty wierd


----------



## wutter (Oct 9, 2008)

wow nice start good luck and nice grow space


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

This light rocks my socks ^^ 


heh, new growth evrywhere !

lovely !


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey man.. u got some big bang and what other strains?? 

are u going to take cuttings from one of thoes plants to make 20 plants?

life is 2 short and u are not waisting any time not growin......


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey man.. u got some big bang and what other strains??
> 
> are u going to take cuttings from one of thoes plants to make 20 plants?
> 
> life is 2 short and u are not waisting any time not growin......



Nah i got 15 Clones rooting in the Clone Area  



Thats about 28 plants i am gona grow  

I cant wait........ ^^


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 10, 2008)

nice......

what strain's ????????????? ahhh!!!!! I love strains!!!!!!

liverpool are doing well this season.. that new left winiger looks the business...


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

Only Big Bang ..........


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

some pics for riu


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 10, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> looking good!



thnx, better than yesterday


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

It's Day 4 - And my second batch of clones have rooted succesfully ! 

Muahahahaaa now i have 30 Plants ! 

 Gave my m8 3 clones yesterday, keeping one here cuz he said ughhh its gonna die, i was like dude leave it here a week and you'll be amazed 
















































look at that little bugger ! hehee i say small clones rule ! root faster here, more production than the bigger ones !









Group shot - 14 of em


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok. i've changed my mind.. i put them under the 400 w.... i mean i am sure they can handle it if seeds can handle it

fingers cross'd



These are the other clones allready in here for 2 days.. growth is amazingly good....

lets hope the 2. batch of clones survives the bright light ^^















them on the left side are the first clones ... and on the right side are the new ones


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 12, 2008)

looking well buddy

whats that reflective material your using looks like the future


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

thinks its mylar ....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 12, 2008)

lookin good....guess I must subscribe for this thread lol   >>>>


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

SCRIBED! For sure! Haha. Going to be a great grow man.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

moved the fresh clones that rooted back to nlite room...... they all wilted over !


3 hours later, * now * 4 of are still wilting, but 10 of em are all good now


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2008)

damn is all i gotta say, besides good luck! I'll be posted


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

30 glad to hear, grow them bitches


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

mane, thank you, i am very happy with it ! 


Peace yo !


----------



## DWR (Oct 15, 2008)

DAY 6 -


----------



## DWR (Oct 15, 2008)

Day 7 -







i am gona lose 5 clones maximum.... hmm hope they survive...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

hmmmm....hope they will survive man! Best of luck!


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmmm....hope they will survive man! Best of luck!



hmmmm..... lol.... i got it lock'd down 


They all have new growth this morning 

And my plants are all happy, i am gona let my growbox come to me soon, with new soil... 2x 600w with cooltube, 120x240x200 cm Growbox


And one of those things that makes the smell go away...... pretty cheap got it for 50 dollars, hehe.......

 


I can't wait for this to happen


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

very nice...

I wanna watch... lol...

G


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

What fans are you planning on using with the 2x 600?
will you use 2 fans or put them in sequence?

I hear you can put 2x 1000 with a 200 cfm fan... you know Al... his set up...

and what do you have for exhaust and intake?

I built my own tent (page 21 of my journal) and it's 36"w x 60"t x 20"D (91cm x 152cm x 50cm)... so it should rock with the 600 in there...

Best of luck...

G


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

Think i am gona have to buy 2 fans.. one for the aktiv filter....

only gona use that 1 cfm for the cooltubes...... 

Thats it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

1 cfm for the cooltubes...... ????


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> 1 cfm for the cooltubes...... ????



yep.......... It's not like the cooltubes would melt.... its about transfering the heat outside the box......... Then u put clip fans in the room... so that the plants get strong.. and ofcourse the exhaust fan cleaning the air..

tbh. I havnt ever used a filter.. lol


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 16, 2008)

Gah yeah, you shouldnt root clones under HIDs. Or if you're going to, put them as far from the light as possible, they'll cook under that much light, better off under fluorescents. Looks great though, good luck and happy growing!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

this has to be a miss understanding...

what kind of fan are you using on the cool tube????


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I get it...

CFM is Cubic Feet per Minute... relating to the volume of air that a fan moves..

It is not a type of fan....

You would be looking at an in-line centrifugal fan, with at least 265 CFM if you are powering both lights with one fan...

Does this make sens to you?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

DWR said:


> Think i am gona have to buy 2 fans.. one for the aktiv filter....
> 
> only gona use that 1 cfm for the cooltubes......
> 
> Thats it.


thanks god i dun have problems with the sweet smell  i jus love it lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

when u got 30 plants it will smell extreme.. i dont want to be an idiot ^^

And mine has 365 cfm...... i have enough.. i am gona hook up the 2 600w with each other...

wont be a prob.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

i dun give a shit man...nobody make problems to me coz of the smell


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dun give a shit man...nobody make problems to me coz of the smell




Well you live in a place no one could send a missile to


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

nah, i jus live in house and one floor above me lives my cousin... im on the third floor. no one have permition to enter the room where my grow is, so no fuken problems


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nah, i jus live in house and one floor above me lives my cousin... im on the third floor. no one have permition to enter the room where my grow is, so no fuken problems


^^ - cool........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

actually it is


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr. Cool Cat... lol....

So the smell doesn't reach the neighbors??? 

You are lucky... Most people are in such high density areas that not covering the smell would be like putting a sign up front... I GROW POT...

I have a buddy that got busted 'cause a cop smelled his grow from 2 blocks away... then came back to the neighborhood with a dog and that was that...

Good for you that you don't have to worry... but be careful...

It's almost like that guy that thought it was so cool to find some ditchweed in his front yard... so cool until the wrong person sees it...

If pictures are worth a thousand words... smells can be at least a hundred...

Not trying to be a prick Cheetah... you obviously know what you're doing.... just sounds scary...

Best of Luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

great looking grow man! cant wait to see them grow up! good luck man!


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2008)

A little update......

The clones are doing better under the nlites.. i expect things to look great by friday next week.. then i will repot them in even bigger pots..... veg em for another 20 days and flower them


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 18, 2008)

man looking great! finally got my grow thread up! check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/121430-danky-danks-grow-thread-led.html


----------



## vertise (Oct 18, 2008)

is that one of those black out grow rooms. where did you order it from


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> man looking great! finally got my grow thread up! check it out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/121430-danky-danks-grow-thread-led.html



will check it..



vertise said:


> is that one of those black out grow rooms. where did you order it from



What are you talking about, the growbox ? 

it's called darkroom


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2008)

-- Another update --- I call it Day 11 ....... 11 days ago i started counting.... 

Emm, today i see the plants getting color back, the small one's have gotting new sets of leafs at the top, they look healthy... dont look screwd at all... 

Some of the clones are still producing hairs..... wich is anoying cuz its just takin a little longer for em to grow bigger.... But i dont have a problem with that, cuz i got time now..


Amount of Clones - 26 ..... forgot one on the floor while i was rearrangin the cups... looks clean now ^^

and i feel like they will grow better in a better spacd enviroment....* mind over matter*


----------



## vertise (Oct 19, 2008)

What are you talking about, the growbox ? 

it's called darkroom[/quote]

Didnt call it a grow box but yea where did you get it


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2008)

vertise said:


> What are you talking about, the growbox ?
> 
> it's called darkroom


Didnt call it a grow box but yea where did you get it[/quote]


exactly.. u didnt call it a grow box... google dark room for your location.. 

peace


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey dwr, what height u gonna put em in 12/12..

looking gooooodddd


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

looking great mang! i just got a hps and ditched the led


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr, what height u gonna put em in 12/12..
> 
> looking gooooodddd


at about 30 cm dude..... like last time... 

cheers cali ..



Danky^dank said:


> looking great mang! i just got a hps and ditched the led



 nice one man 

when can we see  ?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

now https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/121430-danky-danks-grow-thread-led.html


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

so they survived! nice shit  when i moved one of my clones in the flowering room, it turned all yellow and i watered it wit my fert and it turned green lol im talkin bout the dead ww clone lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> so they survived! nice shit  when i moved one of my clones in the flowering room, it turned all yellow and i watered it wit my fert and it turned green lol im talkin bout the dead ww clone lol


..... so what did u use to make em turn green again.. whats the npk ?

i might have somin near that ?


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

Bump, common there must be ppl out there with some knowledge for me.... give me advice.... How do i get the plants color back? 

I dont want to kill em.... peace


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

i fed it with my flowering fertilizer witch is 9-45-15 but i gave 1/4 str.


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i fed it with my flowering fertilizer witch is 9-45-15 but i gave 1/4 str.



ok... i just fed mine with 9-11-9  


dunno if it'll work


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 20, 2008)

hey DWR did you get a chance to see my thread?


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> hey DWR did you get a chance to see my thread?




yeah dude........


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 20, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah dude........


good stuff! your grow is way better


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> good stuff! your grow is way better


Cheer dude  Yours is looking sweet man, atleast you got a hps  

how many lumens does it give off ? 20'000 ?


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2008)

my clones are way bigger...lol... im gonna go for 30 next grow...


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> my clones are way bigger...lol... im gonna go for 30 next grow...




 yeah there cute dude...... 


yeah 30 sounds nice, i harvested 80g's of one of these clones... that means 30x 80 = 2.4kg in 2 months... non stop all the time ! 


 thats 20'000 x 6 = 120'000 / 12 = 10'000 bucks worth of weed per month to smoke for yaself dude !


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2008)

the guys that last in this business, are the guys who fly straight. Low-key, quiet. But the guys who want it all, chicas, champagne, flash... they don't last. 

rember to fly straight.....greed will kill us all in the end....


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> the guys that last in this business, are the guys who fly straight. Low-key, quiet. But the guys who want it all, chicas, champagne, flash... they don't last.
> 
> rember to fly straight.....greed will kill us all in the end....



 never wanted that anyway  cheers


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2008)

ya i know it just seemed to fit.... i sometimes feel like giving up on college and work and becoming a full time cultivator.....lol


----------



## towelie... (Oct 20, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> ya i know it just seemed to fit.... i sometimes feel like giving up on college and work and becoming a full time cultivator.....lol


we all do, but having no security sucks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

DWR said:


> ok... i just fed mine with 9-11-9
> 
> 
> dunno if it'll work


maybe it will... we'll see.... theyr jus plants after all


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> maybe it will... we'll see.... theyr jus plants after all




no, no............. each plant is 80 gramms......  


 Dont want to loose 1 of em ......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol... ur aiming high fo this round eh?


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol... ur aiming high fo this round eh?



yeah.... aiming for 2 Kilos.......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats wot im talkin about bwoooy! best of luck!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thats wot im talkin about bwoooy! best of luck!!!



cheers dude  i'll be harvesting every 3 weeks or 2 weeks after the final harvest... then i'll be harvesting atleast 200-300g's ...

 Cheers


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

agrrrr....stop stop....


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

DAY 13



Clones are now growing good....... Just like a seed would..... So now i am gona wait another 3 weeks then I will put em in the Flowering Room 







 









 Cheers, And I got 2 new Big Bang Seeds in there and 1 AMS - The Ams - Will be cloned to death aswell  







 Going to the bank tomorrow if I can be botherd and gona pay for the new seeds i am gona order this evening ^^ .. lol !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

im not sure, but i think the yellow clones are a lil more green now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

i suggest ya to cut the dieing parts off of them, but thats jus my opinion man!


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah, i was thinking that aswell....  I'll get to work


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck bro! Cheers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah good luck man!


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

day 14 - color is comming real good now.... proud, cheeers cheetah.. dun think i would of used nutes otherwise.... 


Chilling to some hip hop instrumentals atm. Feeling like im a rap star... bet I sounds shit..... 


here's an update for the picture hungry people


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

ahh rollitup is starting to suck my ass

boring ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


all is fucking boring, not even here u got love when u post 1000 of pics.. 

pss peace


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

DWR said:


> ahh rollitup is starting to suck my ass
> 
> boring ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> ...


im not sucking ass  looking great man! really are looking great!


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 22, 2008)

ya there is a bit of a come down after harvest, your babys have left the nest... the very young ones are boring but then BANG! there back..

lookin good the yellow is improving, what was that? 2 much of something?

what does that ams smoke like?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

lookin goood man! glad the clones take bak theyr real colors lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

DWR said:


> ahh rollitup is starting to suck my ass
> 
> boring ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> ...


lmao! yeah its fuken boring most of the time! but u must kno that there are some ppl that watch everything...like me kiss-ass lmao!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> im not sucking ass  looking great man! really are looking great!


^^ yeah thats goood  


 



caliboy80 said:


> ya there is a bit of a come down after harvest, your babys have left the nest... the very young ones are boring but then BANG! there back..
> 
> lookin good the yellow is improving, what was that? 2 much of something?
> 
> what does that ams smoke like?



Well, i put them under the hps, and since then they just went yellow on me.... put them under the cfl for 4 days and there looking better allready 

The AmS, is a realy good smoke actually...... Very nice smell when u light it ....





cheetah2007 said:


> lookin goood man! glad the clones take bak theyr real colors lol


 yeah, there coming back 



cheetah2007 said:


> lmao! yeah its fuken boring most of the time! but u must kno that there are some ppl that watch everything...like me kiss-ass lmao!!



 Yeah, still wouldnt hurt to type, looking good


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

In a few weeks when they are flowering again, this place will b rockin with daily updates...

20 to look at


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> In a few weeks when they are flowering again, this place will b rockin with daily updates...
> 
> 20 to look at



25...


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

my bad.. 

and they are clones so all female...... 

did u take they off your other big bang or got them of someone?


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> my bad..
> 
> and they are clones so all female......
> 
> did u take they off your other big bang or got them of someone?



^^ there 3rd generation plants..  Cloned from the big bang, then cloned from clone..... ^^


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandchildren already,,,


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah, i think i might breed one to 50 gens   ^^ rofl !

here's an update

Day 15 

looking better....... growing good..... they dont seem to be stretching at all


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

man looking really nice!


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> man looking really nice!



 cheers


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

wat up dwr,,

how long u goin to veg em for? what type of soil do u use?


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

another 3 weeks atleast.... and i am gona go with the king soil from perlite....


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry was just eating sheperds pie... mmmmmmmm  i can cook to good... i've allready had over 400gramms of beef and atleast 300g's of potato  hehehe mmm , and the gravy !

Gravy baby 

-


the soil i am buying is this Plagron Royalty mix


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

DWR said:


> sorry was just eating sheperds pie... mmmmmmmm  i can cook to good... i've allready had over 400gramms of beef and atleast 300g's of potato  hehehe mmm , and the gravy !
> 
> Gravy baby
> 
> ...


lol i just had like 600grams of pizza


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> lol i just had like 600grams of pizza


  love smoking after a good meal


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

DWR said:


> love smoking after a good meal


and before


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah and before...it unlock the beast in me


----------



## KingJMS (Oct 24, 2008)

your ish's looking good, dwr...as always. 

shepards pie...you makin me hungry, holmes.

looking forward to the updates...

be well.


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> your ish's looking good, dwr...as always.
> 
> shepards pie...you makin me hungry, holmes.
> 
> ...




cheers man...... Be well aswell


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

DAY 16 - Ok, at the beginning i had about 20 clones with red stems,, now there's only 5 of em with red stems.......  All is going good..

Color is coming great.....


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

Subcribed!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice!!!  >>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Subcribed!!



cheers 



cheetah2007 said:


> nice!!!  >>>>



thnx


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

oh well...im a bit dissapointed from my harvest man... shiiiii


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking great DWR!!! Definitely sticking around to see the end result here. BB is one of the strains that i've wanted to pick up so can't wait to see how you do! keep it up! 

~Cheers~


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> Looking great DWR!!! Definitely sticking around to see the end result here. BB is one of the strains that i've wanted to pick up so can't wait to see how you do! keep it up!
> 
> ~Cheers~



cool


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

lots of clones, i cant wait to watch this one unfold homie.


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lots of clones, i cant wait to watch this one unfold homie.



cheers man


----------



## DWR (Oct 25, 2008)

day 17


--


evrything is green again 


The smaller plants are in the middle cuz they seem to like it more there, the bigger one are on the side....


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 25, 2008)

hey ill come back when those frigin mijits...get a foot tall...lol
i hate watching seeedlings....lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 27, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> hey ill come back when those frigin mijits...get a foot tall...lol
> i hate watching seeedlings....lol




Aight see you soon


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pulling up a chair and staying right here, its always so exciting watching a grow room go from lightly sprinkled with plants to thick-ass bushy jungle mayhem. Future looks bright!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 27, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'm pulling up a chair and staying right here, its always so exciting watching a grow room go from lightly sprinkled with plants to thick-ass bushy jungle mayhem. Future looks bright!!!!



thnx man


 enjoy your watch


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

hello dude! puff puff pass some very good ww >>>>>


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 28, 2008)

DWR looking good!


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello dude! puff puff pass some very good ww >>>>>



cheers........


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> DWR looking good!




thnx man


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

looking great mang! coming along great now!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 29, 2008)

morning man! toke toke pass some mix of s* and ww >>>>>


----------



## DWR (Oct 29, 2008)

Good morning all, thnx cheetah 


lighting up one i rolled up yesterday but didnt smoke cuz i fell asleep 

woot, more weed for me today ^^





A update... been 4 days since last one i think...... well here are some pics...



DAY 21 ....... Getting new earth and pots soon 

on DAY 25 they should be here......   muhahahahaaaaa...... Yes i am the boss, 7 45 white on white..... thats dwr ^^ 

I cut em Wide, I cut em Fat, I cut em Long .......

i keep em coming back, We keep em coming back !

im in the distibution, im like atlantic... i got them pretty things flying over the AtlanTic ! I know pablo, noreage... the real noreage... HE OWE ME A100 FAVORS !!!!! 


See most of my homies hustle, but still do there thang ^^ 

^^ lol..... lol ! its from a song..... hustling... ^^ 











Plants are growing all perfect now. Havn't lost 1 clone ! NOT ONE !


----------



## DWR (Oct 29, 2008)

No one bloody likes this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????


HUH !!?? I am totally fucking lost..... ????????? 


U guys rly dont like.... then i wont be posting anymore.. seriously...... pls.. show some love !


----------



## Tdblu09 (Oct 29, 2008)

DWR said:


> No one bloody likes this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????
> 
> 
> HUH !!?? I am totally fucking lost..... ?????????
> ...


 
I got a tiz love for this thread at the moment  looking for a similiar set up in my tent on the next grow!
How long are u gonna veg these for???


----------



## DWR (Oct 29, 2008)

Tdblu09 said:


> I got a tiz love for this thread at the moment  looking for a similiar set up in my tent on the next grow!
> How long are u gonna veg these for???



3 weeks left...... then i will flower them all....... 12 weeks harvest time 


Peace man.....


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 29, 2008)

DWR said:


> No one bloody likes this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????
> 
> 
> HUH !!?? I am totally fucking lost..... ?????????
> ...


i love it man! shit no one ever checks up on my thread... budding great now


----------



## nick12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

looks good


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> i love it man! shit no one ever checks up on my thread... budding great now


yeah.............


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Oct 30, 2008)

This is going to be fucking amazing! I'm going to watch this thread now, bye.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

good job with the clones man! kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> This is going to be fucking amazing! I'm going to watch this thread now, bye.



 Cool man !!!!!! thnx 



cheetah2007 said:


> good job with the clones man! kiss-ass



 thnx man ! Glad u r back in the scene


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

lol i have post from 2 days ago man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

even from yesterday


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

Dude i am a stoner......... ^^

* edit * super stoner actually..


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

what does shambala mean dude ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

google it dude


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

allready did, even did a google translation from bulg. to eng... nothing.. even german.. came up as Shambala ! LOL !


but i found songs, a hotel... a place to take rich mineral baths... I am going with the Rich mineral Bath !!!!!!


ROFL !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

Shambhala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia its actualy Shambhala lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

Shambhala is a Sanskrit term meaning "place of peace/tranquility/happiness"


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Shambhala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia its actualy Shambhala lol




haahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, some guys in western tibet.... ^^


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Shambhala is a Sanskrit term meaning "place of peace/tranquility/happiness"



 Do they still exist ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

i dun kno man.... this shambala thing cames when we was stoned like fuckers and speak inarticulate shits... so someone pronounced "shambalaaaa" and i googled it lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i dun kno man.... this shambala thing cames when we was stoned like fuckers and speak inarticulate shits... so someone pronounced "shambalaaaa" and i googled it lol



^^ rofl maybe a spirit was in him


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

maybe.....hmmmm


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 30, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice grow you have man im grabing a chair to learn more i also just bought some green house big bang check out my thread when you frrl like it id be glad to have you in their.

Purps


----------



## DWR (Nov 1, 2008)

day 24



they need repoting, shops closed till monday.. that means i have to wait till thursday for my delivery :S


here is an update for you guys


----------



## towelie... (Nov 1, 2008)

DWR said:


> day 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin like my ladies  mine are on day 22 

how long you gonna veg for?

on what day are the ones with the orange lighting?




oh if you need pots or other grow supplies heres at growshop in zürich that sends, never been there but you can order online


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 1, 2008)

It all looks great man...

Keep it up....

Cheers...


----------



## DWR (Nov 1, 2008)

towelie... said:


> lookin like my ladies  mine are on day 22
> 
> how long you gonna veg for?
> 
> ...



one with the orange are the flowering ones.. just having some fun ^^



GypsyBush said:


> It all looks great man...
> 
> Keep it up....
> 
> Cheers...



thnx man


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 1, 2008)

there growing up nice mang


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 1, 2008)

nice man their looking good.


----------



## DWR (Nov 2, 2008)

I need more pots !!!! GRR 

Managed to find 5.... the other 9 pots are to big.... :S 

God damn..... 25 plants aint no candy licking tbh. i thought it would be easy ^^ 

guess if u got all the right properties then u wont have a prob... you'll be blastin your way through like a pro.


Well here are 5 of the plants in bigger pots... The plants look bigger now dont they ?



-

If i can harvest 80 of each plant.... 20 plants 80 gramms ..... maybe keep 5 others for some other experiment and shit ....

that 1.6 kg  That should last me for about 5 months


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

That is awesome dude!!!!

You never cease to amaze me... 

I just posted a bunch of pics in my journal too...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## DWR (Nov 2, 2008)

cheers gypsy..... will check it out man !


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 2, 2008)

ima go for 21 next grow ....just to top you...lol
i hope those dont outgrow your space ....youll neeed alot of room and light... 
are u prepared soldier????


----------



## DWR (Nov 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> ima go for 21 next grow ....just to top you...lol
> i hope those dont outgrow your space ....youll neeed alot of room and light...
> are u prepared soldier????


i got 28 plants dude 


Gl....... and yeah, one of em is AMS  

Im gona clone her to death aswell ^^


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 2, 2008)

DWR said:


> i got 28 plants dude
> 
> 
> Gl....... and yeah, one of em is AMS
> ...


i love cloning ....nature takes care of everything...... 
i guess ill do 29 next time....


----------



## DWR (Nov 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> i love cloning ....nature takes care of everything......
> i guess ill do 29 next time....



 thats what i like to hear


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 2, 2008)

hey dwr, them grand daughters looking sweet....

dont let russell brand near them.... 

do u just have then in the veg room with the 200w enviro light, if i was u id move that light closer as the floursent's loose power far away, id have them 6 inches or so over the tops of em...

cant wait til all them flowering... welcome to the jungle.......
we got big bang plants....


----------



## DWR (Nov 2, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr, them grand daughters looking sweet....
> 
> dont let russell brand near them....
> 
> ...



 thnx man and it's a 125w nlite....... 8'900 lumens...... Tomorrow i will update with new looking room 


peace caliboy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

hello man! very very goooooodah!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 4, 2008)

DAY 27






added a 2700k nlite.. the other one is 25'000 kelvin......



First ph test was taken today..... and it showd up as 6.2 and thats the water that comes out of the bottom of my pots..... 



I am sorry for not buying pots, but didnt have anytime.....


----------



## towelie... (Nov 4, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 27
> 
> added a 2700k nlite.. the other one is 25'000 kelvin......


and whos idea was it ?? 

oh and i looked at envirolights in the growshop today and they dont really get hot at all, so you could probably put then 20-40 cm over the plants


----------



## DWR (Nov 4, 2008)

towelie... said:


> and whos idea was it ??
> 
> oh and i looked at envirolights in the growshop today and they dont really get hot at all, so you could probably put then 20-40 cm over the plants




what !? 


which growshop pm me !!!!

God damn i have been going to the bloody boarder to order.. i want to see the things infront of me.. :S 


thnx man greatly appreciated


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 4, 2008)

hey! just stopping by ur page! man...i wish i had room to grow that many plants...right now my only suggestion is to bring the lights closer to the plants...but they look nice and green! make sure u talk to them and tell them that u love them! and man...i just realized today how wicked my headshop i go to is...they have everything u need for growing and the prices are really good...i wanna get an air cooled reflector...they have a nice one there...its nice that i can buy all my supplies in one place...and a weed friendly place at that!


----------



## DWR (Nov 4, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hey! just stopping by ur page! man...i wish i had room to grow that many plants...right now my only suggestion is to bring the lights closer to the plants...but they look nice and green! make sure u talk to them and tell them that u love them! and man...i just realized today how wicked my headshop i go to is...they have everything u need for growing and the prices are really good...i wanna get an air cooled reflector...they have a nice one there...its nice that i can buy all my supplies in one place...and a weed friendly place at that!



Cheers sarah .... Yeah, the light should be closer, gona do that tomorrow 



Wish i had a place to go to, cuz i aint got anywhere  What kind of aircooled reflctor are u planning on buying..


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 4, 2008)

DWR said:


> Cheers sarah .... Yeah, the light should be closer, gona do that tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had a place to go to, cuz i aint got anywhere  What kind of aircooled reflctor are u planning on buying..


im not really sure...i just got a quick look at the box when i was there cuz the guy ahead of me bought 4 or 5 of them...but i know the guys at the store...and they always have really good quality stuff


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 4, 2008)

they look sweet man rep+


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

nice update pics man their looking very good + rep for DWR!!! i just updated my thread.


----------



## DWR (Nov 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 27
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bump.............


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> bump.............


dude the one in this pic is stretching like crazy lol! but dam dude there really taking off now your going to have ALOT pretty buds on your hands + rep


----------



## towelie... (Nov 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> bump.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin nice +rep 4 u (edit: have to spread it some more )

whys that red light still that high up? lower it, your plants will thank you, especially the stretched one on the left.


they all on day 27 cause the ones on the left look way better


----------



## DWR (Nov 5, 2008)

....... nah dun have to spread it at all... there fine...... need to repot them.... 


hahah that stretched one is the ams..... gona take care of her tomorrow .....



- the ones on the left just look better towelie....... Thats the thing........ 


tomorrow you'll be like wow.... 


-


----------



## towelie... (Nov 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> ....... nah dun have to spread it at all... there fine...... need to repot them....
> 
> 
> hahah that stretched one is the ams..... gona take care of her tomorrow .....
> ...


wtf is ams?? 

my guess on how come the one on the left look better is that you have the light closer to those


----------



## growman3666 (Nov 5, 2008)

what are you gonna do when you have to get bigger pots, where they gonna fit at?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 5, 2008)

yeaheeerrrrr......where u gonna puttem son....?????lols


----------



## doogleef (Nov 7, 2008)

Puff, Puff, Pass. Subsc. Nice job. Going Big Bang in my tent shortly. Flood/Drain 3x3 under 400hps. Very interested to see how these turn out.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking nice DWR how far along are you now? Today will be my 3rd week into flower. just posted some new pics. Camera isn't the best but you we use what we can lol. Check em out and lemme know what u think anything i can do to improve or anything i shouldn't be doing lol 

~Buddy J~


----------



## DWR (Nov 8, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> what are you gonna do when you have to get bigger pots, where they gonna fit at?



 all thought of my man... its gona come day by day... 

Sorry i am not a fast buyer, i like to take my time... and wait for the right moment, this way i feel safer ^^ 



323cheezy said:


> yeaheeerrrrr......where u gonna puttem son....?????lols



In a 240x120x200 Growbox.... 



doogleef said:


> Puff, Puff, Pass. Subsc. Nice job. Going Big Bang in my tent shortly. Flood/Drain 3x3 under 400hps. Very interested to see how these turn out.



Cool man, i allready had a thread started from day 1 - day 95 harvest.. i will post my video i made for youtube and rollitup and all fans of growing weed 



BuddyJesus said:


> Looking nice DWR how far along are you now? Today will be my 3rd week into flower. just posted some new pics. Camera isn't the best but you we use what we can lol. Check em out and lemme know what u think anything i can do to improve or anything i shouldn't be doing lol
> 
> ~Buddy J~



Yeah i saw man, u going big man  

Ahh my cam sucks aswell dude, aslong as there pics, and u can see whats needed theres no prob 

But i know how u feel seeing all these high quality pics, u think could my plants look like that ? 

Answer : Yes ^^


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking DAMN good DWR!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 8, 2008)

DAY 32 Since first batch of clones think there were 9, then i cloned another 20 or less.... anyways..... Its been 32 days since evrything rooted, got greener... and made themselfs honest again 


hahaha


I repoted 11 plants today, 1 Ams... As mother.. in a bigger pot... and 11 Clones... Didnt have any pots left ^^ hahahaaa....

still havnt orderd tbh with u guys.. i am so lazy ^^

as i said i like to take my time ^^







In my CFL Cabinet i have another 9 Plants + 1 Flower.. ive put the timer on 12/12 hopeing i can keep that 1 plant flower the others just growing.. gona add a wall later on so that both rooms are seperate, they way i am gona do it... 24 hours for veg.. and 12/12 for flower cuz i dun have a spare timer left





































In the big pot i have the ams, gona be a mother... and the other clones 
that are still worthy of growing in that cup !!


----------



## growman3666 (Nov 8, 2008)

looking sweet


----------



## DWR (Nov 8, 2008)

thnx man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 8, 2008)

looks fugin awesome dude! cheeers!


----------



## DWR (Nov 8, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> looks fugin awesome dude! cheeers!




 cheers man


----------



## DWR (Nov 8, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> looks great keep up the good works and best of luck to you
> Keep us posted with lots of pics



Sure will man


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

looking good dwr lovely soil grow!!! and a lot of plants I thought nine was too many lol 28 is a lot!!! Nice pics too


----------



## DWR (Nov 9, 2008)

thnx bori 



-


Anyone know if 1200 Watts will be enough for 25 plants ? 

thnx & peace out


----------



## looselikeanoose (Nov 9, 2008)

Pics don't work =(


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

ur welcome!

cfls? or hps


----------



## DWR (Nov 9, 2008)

hps man .D


----------



## DWR (Nov 9, 2008)

looselikeanoose said:


> Pics don't work =(


go two or three pages back man 

i deleted the others...


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

DWR said:


> hps man .D


lol yea that should be fine!

that guy from seemorebuds grew like 300 plants under like 4-6 600watt lamps and they looked good so you should be fine u dont have like 282 plants hidden somewhere do yo lol but yea that should be fine whats ur demensions


----------



## DWR (Nov 9, 2008)

240x120 cm.... x 200cm height


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

yea you should be fine super big buds i predict


----------



## DWR (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope so ^^


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

you will buddy! they will be big and bushy if you let them veg for sometime!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

DWR said:


> hps man .D


i like to type it all. High Pressure Sodium


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

*DAY 34 - Day 2 In my - High Pressure Sodium - 400 Watt - Agro Son-T Plus ! Grow Tent 2x2x5 foot ( 60cmx60cmx140cm)

PH. 5.8

Temps. 24.6
*


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

new pics lookin awsome!!!
ME LIKES


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 10, 2008)

they are lookin well dwr, when will u start flowering?


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> new pics lookin awsome!!!
> ME LIKES


 thnx man



caliboy80 said:


> they are lookin well dwr, when will u start flowering?



in about 2-3 weeks.....


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2008)

always some crazy stuff goin on in this thread  Good job bro!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

im jus curious...wot DWR stands fo?


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> always some crazy stuff goin on in this thread  Good job bro!



 thnx man 




cheetah2007 said:


> im jus curious...wot DWR stands fo?



dont walk right  


lol ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

hahahahahhaha....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

maybe its Dude Wit Reefer lmao!!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> maybe its Dude Wit Reefer lmao!!!




ahh i wanted to come up with that  

haha ^^

nice one


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

Dude with reputation!!!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

hey DWR can you move the light any closer? looks a we bit far away looking great! seem like only yesterday they were just lil gals


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2008)

I just took 7 or 8 more clones... you need to catch up DWR!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> I just took 7 or 8 more clones... you need to catch up DWR!


lol, nice new avatar growtech lmao rep to you


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

danky^dank said:


> hey dwr can you move the light any closer? Looks a we bit far away looking great! Seem like only yesterday they were just lil gals


not such a good ideal dude its a hps even if its air cool the light intensity is still to much at this point plus its more than enough light and reflection in that 4x4 room hes fine!!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> I just took 7 or 8 more clones... you need to catch up DWR!




 i still got 28 


-


thnx guys, looks like my thread is starting to get alive


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

DWR said:


> i still got 28
> 
> 
> -
> ...


shit man ITS BEEN ALIVE!!! you just didn't know it thanks for the rep....AGAIN


----------



## doogleef (Nov 11, 2008)

Keep it up man.


----------



## DWR (Nov 11, 2008)

omfg i didnt update ??????


sorry guys.... hehehee 


Ph. 5.8

Temps. 23.6








Took off about 20 leafs in total..... Oh and some plants are showing white 
hairs.. wtf...  Guess there showing off a little.. ^^




























































My 125Watt Red CFL Grow... smells excellent  hahaha ^^ 

remind me of what i am growing  except the others will be 10x bigger


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking hella nice man!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

new pics for me thanks they look really nice!!! 

so whats next on the list for you? druglord with rep!!!


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 11, 2008)

the place is really taking off now, cant wait til they are flowering...


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 11, 2008)

looking great dwr!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2008)

bravo bravo!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

fuken ace man, fuken ace! ! !  
Cheers!!!


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 12, 2008)

lookin really good j/w how big your grow box is...?


lookin REALLY good girls are fine as fuck


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> Looking hella nice man!





boricuaboi said:


> new pics for me thanks they look really nice!!!
> 
> so whats next on the list for you? druglord with rep!!!





caliboy80 said:


> the place is really taking off now, cant wait til they are flowering...





Danky^dank said:


> looking great dwr!!!!!





mastakoosh said:


> bravo bravo!!





cheetah2007 said:


> fuken ace man, fuken ace! ! !
> Cheers!!!





dontpanic said:


> lookin really good j/w how big your grow box is...?
> 
> the one you are looking at is 60x60x140
> 
> lookin REALLY good girls are fine as fuck






Thnx guys


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

well I just took pics of my grow come stop by in ten mins to see pics ok dwr!!! thanks for the rep again


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

wich one of the 2 journals ?


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

hydroponic one the other is just a link thread


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

ok its up now lol go look I have like no supporters in my corner!!!

sad!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> what does shambala mean dude ?


*Is it a is a **mythical**kingdom** hidden somewhere beyond the snowpeaks of the **Himalayas**.*


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> *Is it a is a **mythical**kingdom** hidden somewhere beyond the snowpeaks of the **Himalayas**.*



dreamy.....


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 12, 2008)

+ rep everyone


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

someone is in a good mood 

aight ! I just finishd rolling my joint....


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice job DWR! Rep+ man. I am ordering a setup very similar to this tent at the end of the week. I can't wait. Keep growin'


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Nice job DWR! Rep+ man. I am ordering a setup very similar to this tent at the end of the week. I can't wait. Keep growin'


 cool man


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

DAY 36 

New growth evrywhere.... the branches are coming out now.... little leafs ^^

hmmmmmmm, i still have white hairs coming... weird...... ^^ guess i got to run the 18/6 for atleast 2 weeks...... wich is ok...


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

Yay i can see color and not orange lol think about raising the nutes kinda LIME u think?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

So many plants! How do you keep them all straight! Looking awesome.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

Duh he has growing power dude lol u know hes a an official druglord with reputation hes like the fbi of growing lol 

hes special if u ask me lol


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> Duh he has growing power dude lol u know hes a an official druglord with reputation hes like the fbi of growing lol
> 
> hes special if u ask me lol



 hahahaaaaaaaa 



It isnt hard maintaining 28 plants... they just grow....


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

and yeah i might add some more nutes today...... i dont want to nute burn them tho...


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea like me lol 

but they look like they are hungry though lol 

am i funny or what?

ITS ALL TECHNAFLORA FAULT 1100 PPM ON THE PAPER BUT ON THE BOTTLE TOTALLY DIFFERENT!!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> Yea like me lol
> 
> but they look like they are hungry though lol
> 
> ...



 lol..........


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

I should totally murder them i had some robust ass plants now i must wait damn i wanted to smoke before christmas humm make some hash prehaprs


----------



## bryant228 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice grow. Subscribing


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> I should totally murder them i had some robust ass plants now i must wait damn i wanted to smoke before christmas humm make some hash prehaprs



?? what murder them ???




bryant228 said:


> nice grow. Subscribing



cheers, u wont be disapointed m8


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 12, 2008)

They do look like they need some nutes.

WHat kind of soil are you using? It looks like it could really use some perlite added to it.


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> They do look like they need some nutes.
> 
> WHat kind of soil are you using? It looks like it could really use some perlite added to it.


all coming soon 

Sorry but i need to investigate on some things in the mean time...  

I am using some normal soil .... dunno.... simple plain soil for vegtable with nothing added to it..


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 12, 2008)

When you transplant them, you should do it into some quality soil. Something like Ocean Forest would work great. If you are trying to do it more on a budget, you can get SuperSoil from Home Depot, the one in the brown bag. Then add like 30-50% perlite to it. 

It will be a much lighter soil mixture and will allow for better drainage and root growth. A lot of people think their soil has great drainage because when the pots are dry, then they put water into them, tons of water runs out of the bottom. But the when soil is dry, it is somewhat "hydrophobic", it doesn't like the water. You want to water a bit, let the plant sit for a little bit, then water again. This will ensure your soil has absorbed water. With a quality soil you can put like 50gallons through a one gallon pot and not have any over watering problems.


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> When you transplant them, you should do it into some quality soil. Something like Ocean Forest would work great. If you are trying to do it more on a budget, you can get SuperSoil from Home Depot, the one in the brown bag. Then add like 30-50% perlite to it.
> 
> It will be a much lighter soil mixture and will allow for better drainage and root growth. A lot of people think their soil has great drainage because when the pots are dry, then they put water into them, tons of water runs out of the bottom. But the when soil is dry, it is somewhat "hydrophobic", it doesn't like the water. You want to water a bit, let the plant sit for a little bit, then water again. This will ensure your soil has absorbed water. With a quality soil you can put like 50gallons through a one gallon pot and not have any over watering problems.




cool man, i am gona buy some soil with perlite in it m8  15% and 15% worm earth it says... plagron... u think thats any good ?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 12, 2008)

i cant wait to see these bitchs grow up!!!! ummm hurry


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 13, 2008)

man i really want to start some of my big bang but I think it will just turn into a huge bushy. Ill do it later your doing great DwR Keep it up.


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> man i really want to start some of my big bang but I think it will just turn into a huge bushy. Ill do it later your doing great DwR Keep it up.


?? thats good... huge bush...


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> ?? thats good... huge bush...


dont they i waturn into a bushy watching the green house big bang grow on youtube but yeah. Those are the seeds i have 5 female. Omg i was just watching that video again its official im doing my BIG BANG NEXT GROW.

This is the video YouTube - Green House Seed Co Big Bang Grow with Italian Subtitles


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> dont they i waturn into a bushy watching the green house big bang grow on youtube but yeah. Those are the seeds i have 5 female. Omg i was just watching that video again its official im doing my BIG BANG NEXT GROW.
> 
> This is the video YouTube - Green House Seed Co Big Bang Grow with Italian Subtitles



i got the high quality version on dvd from them  

hihi ^^

looks even better than on crappy pootube


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Purple + rep  says i cant anymore :S


Day 37 - 

Temps. 24.1


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

are they super yellow, like they look or its the glow from da hps?


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> are they super yellow, like they look or its the glow from da hps?




no there green.....  Not a lime color anymore... green....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice shit! Cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> are they super yellow, like they look or its the glow from da hps?


oops! i meant the High Pressure Sodium


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

The Ladybug Minuscule / Vbox7 hahahahaha


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oops! i meant the High Pressure Sodium





cheetah2007 said:


> The Ladybug Minuscule / Vbox7 hahahahaha




hahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Little update i orderd this here for a good price....

*Power approximately CHF 70 a month - / whole plant! 

80 x pot plants 15x15x20cm 

1 x Darkroom 240x120x200cm original version 
2 x 600 watt ballast including its own backup 
2 x CoolTubes reflector Adjust-A-Wings 125mm 
2 x 600 watt Sylvania Grolux 
2 x lamps JoJo 
1 x development ventilation RVK 125l / 400m3 / h - 125mm diameter pipe 
1 x ventilation RVK 125A / 300m3 / h - 125mm diameter pipe 
1 x Bride for Aluschlauch 
1 x Aluschlauch for ventilation and carbon 
1 x Kohlestoffilter for venting (Geruchneutralisation) 400m3 / h 
2 x timer for irrigation and ventilation and lighting 
1 x PH Messkit for 200's test 


1 x Full Düngerset consisting of: 

1 x 1L One Part Total Gro (basic fertilizer) 
2 x 1L One Part Total Bloom (basic fertilizer) 
1 x 1L PH minus (To get the PH value adjusted to 6.0) 
1 x 1L Top Max bio blossom booster 
1 x 1L HESI root booster (Accelerates the root of Education)
*


used google tools to translate.. cant be bothrd to change it


----------



## towelie... (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> Little update i orderd this here for a good price....
> 
> *Power approximately CHF 70 a month - / whole plant!
> 
> ...


 biotop ?


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

towelie... said:


> biotop ?


nah man 


they would prob rip me off.. i got like 1000 buck discount dude 

haha 

www.(agri)-culture(dot)(ch)


Without brackets


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> nah man
> 
> 
> they would prob rip me off.. i got like 1000 buck discount dude
> ...


holy shit DWR!!! now thats what im talking about!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 13, 2008)

where is my discount lol thats alot of shit!


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> holy shit DWR!!! now thats what im talking about!!! cant wait!!!


tell me about it man.. i got like the filter free... 1 exhaust fan..... all the nutrients.... 1x light bulb... 1x power supply 600w..... emm and well basicly all the accesoires...  

pretty cool if u ask me ^^



 not 1000 bucks.. but its actually 600 dollars i got a discount... the price is normaly 2200 he told me  


excellent stuff


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> tell me about it man.. i got like the filter free... 1 exhaust fan..... all the nutrients.... 1x light bulb... 1x power supply 600w..... emm and well basicly all the accesoires...
> 
> pretty cool if u ask me ^^
> 
> ...


LUCKY!!! dam man i cant wait to see all the goods set up!!! id give you rep but it says im a whore


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> LUCKY!!! dam man i cant wait to see all the goods set up!!! id give you rep but it says im a whore




haha.... ugh.... u know no hating  but i dun understand how ppl can get so much rep like yourself in such a short period of time ^^


 i bet u r or was an world of warcraft addict ^^ 


-

Emmm this setup holds 80 plants dude... i am only going for 20 ..... or more... might to a week by week harvest type of thing like al b fuct... 


emmm.... oh i would love to rep u but i just cant seem to rep people....  


i did one person - random rep.. but thats as far as i got .. think i gota rep another 20 ppl before i can u 

but my love is there for ya m8.. hope u get some nice fruit !


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> haha.... ugh.... u know no hating  but i dun understand how ppl can get so much rep like yourself in such a short period of time ^^
> 
> 
> i bet u r or was an world of warcraft addict ^^
> ...


lol! i hate WOW... hey what can i say? people love meyeah i have to rep alot peeps before you get anymore cant wait to see the set up!!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> lol! i hate WOW... hey what can i say? people love meyeah i have to rep alot peeps before you get anymore cant wait to see the set up!!!



 i want to ask the dude to ship now... GRRRR !

but i dont have the extra 800 bucks... :S 1. lesson when taking vitamin c... never make debts..

2. lesson : listen to myself.



I wont do it ^^


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> i want to ask the dude to ship now... GRRRR !
> 
> but i dont have the extra 800 bucks... :S 1. lesson when taking vitamin c... never make debts..
> 
> ...


LOL!!! whens it getting shipped? ill tune in later. gota run! later m8


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> LOL!!! whens it getting shipped? ill tune in later. gota run! later m8



on the 25th....

peace bro..... im out aswell  


cya tomorrow


----------



## DWR (Nov 13, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> where is my discount lol thats alot of shit!



^^


pfff.. wish i could buy more ^^ 


ever want some weed, its free.... cant do anything else for ya m8 



except tell ya to be loyal to your growshop with the time you'll get noticed and well.... get discount.. but that wasnt my goal.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 13, 2008)

lookin good brother, what kind of flowering area are you going with now? just got a dr120 for 215 bucks and a digital six hundred watt cooltube in there now...having a lot of problems with organics right now though...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking Damn good, excellent set-up!!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> pfff.. wish i could buy more ^^
> ...


lol hell yea i want some weed!!! i dont have connections cause i try to stay to myself and keep off the streets so im invisable to the police but yea can u ship it ill pay for shipping!!!

now that im working im always at the grow shop buying shit i dont need like i stocked up on big rockwool cubes that i didnt need i go atleast once every two weeks on pay day!!! lol but pm about those trees dude seriously lol


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 13, 2008)

looking good dude! i need to update with pics way more often...lol


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

not trying to thread jack you DWR, but go look at my thread i harvested and man im happy! heres a pic. if you want ill delete it


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 14, 2008)

All your pistils still look white. It looks from the pic that it should have gone a couple more weeks.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> All your pistils still look white. It looks from the pic that it should have gone a couple more weeks.


its just the picture. and yes... i had to harvest early 70% were red and orange and the trichs were milky and some amber...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea. Probably a little early but it was his first. Congrats Dank. Sorry for the mini-jack, DWR .


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 14, 2008)

u kno wot...im jackin the whole thread! get ur ass out of here DWR !  lmao!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> u kno wot...im jackin the whole thread! get ur ass out of here DWR !  lmao!


LOL we all love you dwr, now get some dank ass close ups! M8!


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

thnx guys  


lol cheetah  hahahaha ^^

yall funny


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> not trying to thread jack you DWR, but go look at my thread i harvested and man im happy! heres a pic. if you want ill delete it


 
heyyy IM BLACK N HISPANIC SO DO U HATE ME


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> heyyy IM BLACK N HISPANIC SO DO U HATE ME


? u talkin to me  ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 14, 2008)

hahahahaaaaa


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahahahaaaaa




lmfao !!!!!!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

no that danky guy!!!

its alot of black people on here im sure i love all races

any ways i have updates check me out


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

DAY 38

- MY god growth has gone crazy, i lowerd lights today... they were fine after a hour.. and then i didnt check untill now... its been like 6 hours at that height... seem to be strong enough to absord all that energy, no to mention i had a huge fat root sticking out on of the plants... pretty sick...  was about 0.5 cm's wide... and hard..... with a green layer above it.. lovely ^^ i burryd her today  shes like yeah dwr... u the man ^^



- haha lol i stole this style from danky or purple.. dunno wich is who, prob brothers or so ^^













































 omg ! yes ... yes ..... yes ... ^^ lol ^^ lol ^^ lol ... looking good man .. shit ! SHIAT !


















Big PoT, AMS - others, big bang 2x from seed . and others all clones.. should of been in the veg chamber but as u can see theres no space  









In here theres a seed that i found in this weed






















If this turns out male i will cross with big bang, and a ams clone 

hahahaahahaaaaa... omg ! that dude wants 10'000 for 500 clones.. LOL thnx man, i got a seed of you.. lol ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

noob ^^


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 38
> 
> - MY god growth has gone crazy, i lowerd lights today... they were fine after a hour.. and then i didnt check untill now... its been like 6 hours at that height... seem to be strong enough to absord all that energy, no to mention i had a huge fat root sticking out on of the plants... pretty sick...  was about 0.5 cm's wide... and hard..... with a green layer above it.. lovely ^^ i burryd her today  shes like yeah dwr... u the man ^^
> 
> ...


 
plants look good but what 10,000 yea right they must be the best clones every the must can produce 40% thc and make fem seeds at week 3 without doing anything!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

wheres the weed u promised me druglord


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> wheres the weed u promised me druglord


DIDNT PROMISE U ANYTHING BORI ^^

PLEASE QUOTE


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

awww man lol! guess ill wait 75days


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2008)

yeeeuh booyyyeeee!!!!! lookin good D- ...you should jet out to the west coast mayne, we get to stay legal for at least another four years!!! besides, i got my eyes on this crazy illadelph that will be mine very shortly. and i got a few shows comin up in the next few months, it'll be crackin...think about it boss, maybe after this cycle or sum


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

hahah bori, u want some budshots?













































This my harvest ... Big bang


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

260 g's of early california.... dry weight.. but this is wet.. sry


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

ahh wish i still had all this weed


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

hells yeah i bet you wish you still had all that! lol congrats on the bag seed!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 14, 2008)

nice crop man. Some crazy nugs you have congrats on the harvest.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> nice crop man. Some crazy nugs you have congrats on the harvest.


those were his old harvest i think


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> hells yeah i bet you wish you still had all that! lol congrats on the bag seed!!!


where can u see bag seed ... lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 14, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> All your pistils still look white. It looks from the pic that it should have gone a couple more weeks.


Who the hell gave me negative rep for this post?

I was trying to let the guy know that next time he should let it go longer. It was not a dig at him, just letting him know for next time.

So whoever gave me that negative rep can bite my ass!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 14, 2008)

DWR that shit looks so nice!! Those buds are dense as fuck man! Hella nice

~Buddy J~


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> ahh wish i still had all this weed


lol u smoked it thats alot


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> lol u smoked it thats alot


nah sold that, got better stuff.... ^^ 

trade....   except the big bang... only gave away 30gs


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> nah sold that, got better stuff.... ^^
> 
> trade....   except the big bang... only gave away 30gs


nice m8!  any new pics of the new bitchs?


----------



## DWR (Nov 15, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 38
> 
> - MY god growth has gone crazy, i lowerd lights today... they were fine after a hour.. and then i didnt check untill now... its been like 6 hours at that height... seem to be strong enough to absord all that energy, no to mention i had a huge fat root sticking out on of the plants... pretty sick...  was about 0.5 cm's wide... and hard..... with a green layer above it.. lovely ^^ i burryd her today  shes like yeah dwr... u the man ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 15, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm tasty


----------



## doogleef (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. A couple of those look like a sativa-syle pheno. Keep it up man. Rep+


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey dwr your plants are lookin sweetttt..

wat up pimp?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

DWR, looking fabulous.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> DWR, looking fabulous.


you can say that again! i wish i could have that many plants going


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 15, 2008)

subscribed!!!

I'll be checkin on this every few days Dwr


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Wow. A couple of those look like a sativa-syle pheno. Keep it up man. Rep+



... dunno man... 



caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr your plants are lookin sweetttt..
> 
> 
> wat up pimp?


 Nothing, trying to get a winter job  otherwise i am pretty relaxed 

yourself ?



Chiceh said:


> DWR, looking fabulous.


Thnx Chicahhhhhhh  eh ^^ 



Danky^dank said:


> you can say that again! i wish i could have that many plants going


 That wish can only be fullfilled by you, its possible... not much actually ^^





purplekitty7772008 said:


> subscribed!!!
> 
> I'll be checkin on this every few days Dwr



Cool, I update nearly evry day or two....


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 16, 2008)

not much up wit me 2, just takin it easy, your grow room will b plenty of work soon, and a good earn'r 2, u should come out with 25-30oz's??


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> not much up wit me 2, just takin it easy, your grow room will b plenty of work soon, and a good earn'r 2, u should come out with 25-30oz's??




aiming for 15x80... then 10x 80...... will be harvesting 2 weeks after main harvest....

so thats 1.2 + 0.80 = 2 Kilos for the year......


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

15oz from a 400W is about the ceiling on yield. That's a little over a gram per watt. 420 gram actually . Most people don't get a gram per watt. I will be happy with .60 - .75 gram per watt or about 10 oz from 400W grow.


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2008)

doogleef said:


> 15oz from a 400W is about the ceiling on yield. That's a little over a gram per watt. 420 gram actually . Most people don't get a gram per watt. I will be happy with .60 - .75 gram per watt or about 10 oz from 400W grow.




1.6 kg's.. from 1600w sounds good


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2008)

DAY 40 - Plants are healthy today, they are ready to absord this hps light.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice progress man. Rep+ AGAIN! lol

1600W is a ton of light in a 1 sq meter area.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 16, 2008)

your girls are doing very well indeed groow on mate.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice purple.... Post 420


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Nice progress man. Rep+ AGAIN! lol
> 
> 1600W is a ton of light in a 1 sq meter area.


nah i'll have 2.88square meters....  this is just the veg box untill my stuff arrives..  on the 25. the stuff is being shipd out 



Purple^stars said:


> your girls are doing very well indeed groow on mate.


cheers 



doogleef said:


> Nice purple.... Post 420



 cool.... he used his 420 on me ^^


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2008)

DWR said:


> DAY 40 - Plants are healthy today, they are ready to absord this hps light.




Roots are comming out of all pots !!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhh... U see only problems now.,....  Need to order 30cm pots..... guess i am going big... 

fuck...... !!!!!!!! and theres stupid black flys in there aswell...... I think they came with the soil i got ! 

shiat !  need a smoke !


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 16, 2008)

DWR said:


> Roots are comming out of all pots !!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhh... U see only problems now.,....  Need to order 30cm pots..... guess i am going big...
> 
> fuck...... !!!!!!!! and theres stupid black flys in there aswell...... I think they came with the soil i got !
> 
> shiat !  need a smoke !


dam man... i had lil black flys to. did nothing about them and when my plant started flowering they just up and were gone dont stress to much. and yeah put them in the largest pots you can fit. so you dont have to transplant again.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 16, 2008)

Your plants will actually grow faster if you don't jump up too many pot sizes at once. If you go from a tiny 6" pot to a 5gal pot, the plant is going to take a long time to grow roots and fill in that pot instead of growing up top. 

If you go from a 6" pot to say an 8" pot, then a 3gal, then a 5gal, you will have much faster growth as the plant will fill the container with roots faster. 

This was one of the things I learned while going to school for horticulture, and have actually seen it in person so I know its true. You can try it if you don't believe me.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

plants look great, man roots must be growin real well if there comin out the pots

DAMN FLIES hose can fuck ur shit up quick but if u stop it now u can get some substantial damage control underway

looks great tho peace


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 16, 2008)

i agree with bongrip =x.... i had plants i put in cups first and then some i put in 1 gal containers. the ones in cups are a lot more rooted and bigger....


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Fungus gnats are unavoidable, my friend.  They exist everywhere on the planet. Just get a few sticky pads and put in each pot to catch the adults and that will keep them under control.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 16, 2008)

Fungus gnats are by no means unavoidable. All you have to do is not bring air directly from outside and if you do, put a filter there. I have only had problems with fungus gnats twice in over 3yrs. You can keep hotshot no pest strips in there as well to keep them away. As long as you keep your air clean going in, then no bugs will ever bother you.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> Roots are comming out of all pots !!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhh... U see only problems now.,....  Need to order 30cm pots..... guess i am going big...
> 
> fuck...... !!!!!!!! and theres stupid black flys in there aswell...... I think they came with the soil i got !
> 
> shiat !  need a smoke !


very nice dude! puff puff pass >>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 17, 2008)

i read somewhere that the gnants shit out something on the soil tat can b bad for your roots, but if u put a layer of sand on top that it does not get to roots then... i had them feckers last grow 2 from flowering on and i did nothing and they were fine,


----------



## DWR (Nov 17, 2008)

thnx for all your help guys.... checkd this morning.... not so many there anymore...... but none are in the vinegar....

so dunno.....  maybe they just needed a place to sleep till this morning


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> thnx for all your help guys.... checkd this morning.... not so many there anymore...... but none are in the vinegar....
> 
> so dunno.....  maybe they just needed a place to sleep till this morning


 that could be the case m8!


----------



## DWR (Nov 17, 2008)

there back again... was to early... my judgement was bad ^^

hahaha......... i am going back and forth what to buy..


-


I met this guy today, he has a 600w- Adjust a Wing ( medium ) and has 50 plants under there, in 1 square meter...... in 2 liter bags of soil... 2 each in 1 bag.....

25 bags...... drip and flow system...... WOW man, he says average yield of plant is between 15- 25... he goes with the mathematics of 15.. just to make him happy at the end.... 50x15 = 750 gramms per 2 months... he has 2 rooms like that.. 1.5 kg per 2 months..

Now i wanted to do this... 1600w.... 1.6 Kg's.....

What do u think i am gona do guys !


Oh yeah, i am going hardcore now.. I have been researching.. and this guy is a Veteran in growing weed... I mean like, he grows the dankest shit around.... im affraid he was away for the last 2 years pretty far away from me, recently moved back in the area... so yeah... im hook'd up with a good guy that can teach me guys.... 

It's pretty sweat, on the 25. we are going to buy with him, so that i can get percent.... on very good items... i hope i realy do get a discount..... cuz i dun have that much money left for next months bills  

^^


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

Having someone you can trust helping you is very valuable. Hopefully the discount is good to. See you around ....


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> there back again... was to early... my judgement was bad ^^
> 
> hahaha......... i am going back and forth what to buy..
> 
> ...


hells yeah mate!!! sounds like your going to be getting alot dank


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

fuck yeah! sounds awesome!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

... kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Nov 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> fuck yeah! sounds awesome!



..............


Yeah, but that means i will have to clone again.... :S

Gona do it with the ams..... they didnt grow that big... i'll have 2 rooms... going maybe 3 ??

i dont know... we will see.....  hey maybe 4......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

ur king cloner! kiss-ass lmao!


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 18, 2008)

from gent's to g's


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 18, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Nice purple.... Post 420


 
oh Shnap 420post sick!!!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

hell yea man from what it looks like you're going to be on your way to some even better shit!


----------



## DWR (Nov 18, 2008)

Day 42, 

havnt waterd in 4 days.. still moist soil... gona let em get all of the energy out, all the fan leaves are going in 1 week.... well some of em are cuz they are gona die anyway, and not be any good for the plant.



Plants are growing good, i'd like to harvest in steps anyway, looks like i will have to as well.. no choice


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> Day 42,
> 
> havnt waterd in 4 days.. still moist soil... gona let em get all of the energy out, all the fan leaves are going in 1 week.... well some of em are cuz they are gona die anyway, and not be any good for the plant.
> 
> ...


looking good m8!!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 18, 2008)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 19, 2008)

niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## DWR (Nov 19, 2008)

finishd growing....


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

DWR said:


> finishd growing....



you're done?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 19, 2008)

DWR said:


> finishd growing....


dont fuck around m8, this is some serious shit for reals?


----------



## DWR (Nov 19, 2008)

yup. 


fo real...


----------



## bryant228 (Nov 19, 2008)

So you mean you finished vegging right? Or did you have to take down everything for some reason. If so, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 19, 2008)

waitr ur done? i dnt get it could u explain?


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 20, 2008)

Well hopefully everythings good man!


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2008)

all is good


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 21, 2008)

im confused too. How are you done already? you mean with vegging?


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 21, 2008)

DWR said:


> all is good


Thats what i like to hear!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 21, 2008)

im still lost....


----------



## DWR (Nov 22, 2008)

waiting for this shit to be legal.... !!!

Also have allot to do atm. going self employed over the winter, so i am gona have to work my ass off, just so i can get my company started.






here's a pic of today.. Gona flower them in a week.....  

Got some Sweet Tooth weed right next to me.....  Very nice, smells just like the big bang.... 


























I hate these stupid small pots i have !!!!! They are making the plants grow slowe than the others, guess its realy gona be a week by week harvest after all....... 


Tryd putting some molasses for the flys, they love it, and can walk over it no problem... also used so tape for making wood stick together, and they still walkd over that... So i got myself some pills that i put in the water... Still nothing ^^ 


Well there are less..... some are just dead on the floor, wich i guess is good ^^


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking sweet dwr, u should transplant them into 11L pots like the black ones u have that enough root room for big budage.. umm just thinking bout thoes little buds now make me all tinglie inside...

is your business selling weed? 
or is it a legal business venture?/ ill help i a good worker sometimes


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 22, 2008)

If they are fungus gnats, let your soil dry out completly before you water again, and I mean completly. Let your plants begin to wilt so you know the soil is dry. If you can check your plants once or twice a day, they will not droop for too long and it wont cause any problems. But having no moisture in the soil means the conditions are not perfect breeding grounds for the gnats so they will go away.

Also, if the pots are plastic you can cut the bottoms off with a razor, then "double pot" the plants. After you cut the bottom off, you can use another pot of the same size, fill it almost to the top with soil, then set the old pot on top of that, and fill around it with soil. This way you have more soil with out taking up more room. Weed likes a deep root system more than a wide one anyway. Just water as you normally would, adding a little water to the bottom pot just to secure the top one. After you have done this, you can just water the top pot and because of the "bell curve" water takes as it absorbs, both pots will be watered.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 22, 2008)

wat kind of business would this be?

plants look great btw


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

Glad to see things are OK! Good luck in your business venture. I must agree with the transplant advice already given. The process of just cutting off the bottom of the existing pot is a good practice to. Some people call it "bogging" the plant after the guy on OG. the hempy guys do it a lot.


----------



## DWR (Nov 22, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> Looking sweet dwr, u should transplant them into 11L pots like the black ones u have that enough root room for big budage.. umm just thinking bout thoes little buds now make me all tinglie inside...
> 
> is your business selling weed?
> or is it a legal business venture?/ ill help i a good worker sometimes



hey cali, soon they will be transplanted  those black pots are only 3.5 litre pots...



bongrippinbob said:


> If they are fungus gnats, let your soil dry out completly before you water again, and I mean completly. Let your plants begin to wilt so you know the soil is dry. If you can check your plants once or twice a day, they will not droop for too long and it wont cause any problems. But having no moisture in the soil means the conditions are not perfect breeding grounds for the gnats so they will go away.
> 
> Also, if the pots are plastic you can cut the bottoms off with a razor, then "double pot" the plants. After you cut the bottom off, you can use another pot of the same size, fill it almost to the top with soil, then set the old pot on top of that, and fill around it with soil. This way you have more soil with out taking up more room. Weed likes a deep root system more than a wide one anyway. Just water as you normally would, adding a little water to the bottom pot just to secure the top one. After you have done this, you can just water the top pot and because of the "bell curve" water takes as it absorbs, both pots will be watered.


cheers i'll give that a try now...... allready got rid of 50%...........  


As for the pots, i think i am gona just buy bigger ones, as i need these pots for future vegin plants... 



smartsoverambition said:


> wat kind of business would this be?
> 
> plants look great btw



thnx man. 




doogleef said:


> Glad to see things are OK! Good luck in your business venture. I must agree with the transplant advice already given. The process of just cutting off the bottom of the existing pot is a good practice to. Some people call it "bogging" the plant after the guy on OG. the hempy guys do it a lot.




cheers man  But i think i might just buy bigger pots ......


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 22, 2008)

Bigger pots works too. The double potting or bogging or what ever you want to call it just just helps if you are running low on room. There is no need to go through all of that if you are not short on space. A lot of the time I use it on clones or seedlings in styrofoam cups. This way I don't take up so much room with males and what not. And with the cups its much easier than with the pots.


----------



## DWR (Nov 23, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Bigger pots works too. The double potting or bogging or what ever you want to call it just just helps if you are running low on room. There is no need to go through all of that if you are not short on space. A lot of the time I use it on clones or seedlings in styrofoam cups. This way I don't take up so much room with males and what not. And with the cups its much easier than with the pots.



yeah thats true, think i should of done that with the other clones 


cheers


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Bigger pots works too. The double potting or bogging or what ever you want to call it just just helps if you are running low on room. There is no need to go through all of that if you are not short on space. A lot of the time I use it on clones or seedlings in styrofoam cups. This way I don't take up so much room with males and what not. And with the cups its much easier than with the pots.



If you bog it to the top of the other pot though it stops any transplant shock. I'm sure it will be fine either way. Just a thought...


----------



## DWR (Nov 23, 2008)

doogleef said:


> If you bog it to the top of the other pot though it stops any transplant shock. I'm sure it will be fine either way. Just a thought...




thnx man did that with my clones in cups.... hehe...  i'll post some pics tomorrow dude


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 24, 2008)

lookin good bruda!


----------



## DWR (Nov 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lookin good bruda!




Thnx man


----------



## DWR (Nov 24, 2008)

Letting soil dry totally.... Cleand the whole room


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 24, 2008)

Letting those pots dry out will help a ton with the gnats. Just make sure you actually let them "droop". If you just lift the pot and it feels light but the plants are not drooping, then there is still some water left in the soil, but by the next day it should be totally dry. 

Make sure the first bit of water you put through the pots is plain water. With super dry roots, you can easily burn the roots with nutes. Water a little with plain water, wait a little bit until they perk up again, and then add nutes.


----------



## Dre773 (Nov 24, 2008)

lookin A O K my dude.........cant wait to see the harvest


----------



## DWR (Nov 25, 2008)

DAY 50 

Letting the Soil dry completly.... its about 90% dry.. emmmmm




Oh, and i got 5 plants that have made 2 heads themselfs  hahaha..... Original ! So i should have 2 collas... dun know if i want two.... Would this mean less yield .... ??? Or more...... never had a plant that split itself 

and by the looks of it i've got 5 more coming just like this one here





















The leafs are actually very good.... the big bang doesnt like hps veg light  oh well she is being trained for this now.... in 7 generations we wont be seeing wilting, we will hopefully be seeing a happy plant...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm lovin this journal!!!kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Nov 25, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I'm lovin this journal!!!kiss-ass


 cheers


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

Shits coming along nice DWR!


----------



## DWR (Nov 25, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> Shits coming along nice DWR!


thnx bro 

 they realy are coming along nicely... another week veg, then flower !

Should give me atleast 60+ g's a plant....


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 25, 2008)

i have heard of at least one strain where twin seedlings occur naturally, jack the ripper...


----------



## DWR (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi guys, just a litte update on my Products i have got for the coming Friday... :


2 x Jojo's ... for Moving light up & down...

25 x 18x18x20cm Pots - 6.5 Litres....

10 x 10x10x11 cm Pots 

3 x 50Litres of Plagron - Grow Mix ... 15% Perlite... 15% Worm earth and dunno what the rest is doesnt say... Just says it can be used for a long time. 

1 x DarkRoom 120 - 1.44 Square Meters ..... 

1 x 600W - Super 4-Y Nav T .... Heard great things about that bulb.... lets see if its rly good

1 x 600W Ballast for HPS & MH......... ! 

1 x Cooltube....


-


Reason for why i am cutting back, is because 1600W is way to much for my apartment ! I dun want to be a fucking fool, and esp I dun have to pay for the electricity so i dont want to play Gready !

Also, installing 3x600W & 1 x 400 W would mean re wiring things in my apartment... :S 

And for some odd reason i have killed 3 things today u put in the wall that the electricity flows to my place.... Smack'd them right out 3 times in a row..... We tryd using 1600W.... didnt work... Its totally shit ! So that means 1000W Grow... in 1.44 Square Meters...



And thinking of the Darkroom 240 (120W) that has 2.88Square meters i would of needed 3000 Watts at least for an excellent grow in there... and basicly i dun know what i am talking about ! 



And as soon as i am finishd growing 3 times here, i am gona from this place... I need some sort of house for myself ^^

rofl... 

ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!! Time to spark up my owl ^^

-

Any suggestions till friday comes..


----------



## DWR (Nov 26, 2008)

Some pics..... I did my first Spray with water yesterday.... then i got scared and turnd off the lights.. look at them......

beautys !!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah man no misting when the light is on.... especially hps


----------



## DWR (Nov 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yeah man no misting when the light is on.... especially hps





 I did it again...............


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 26, 2008)

whoo! they're getting so big and pretty!

=)
still can't wait for flower


----------



## onebyte (Nov 27, 2008)

Yo DWR!

hows the swing? are u hitting the greens?



could u tell me - hows the Big Bang high?

i got five of those so i curious...


----------



## DWR (Nov 27, 2008)

onebyte said:


> Yo DWR!
> 
> hows the swing? are u hitting the greens?
> 
> ...



made my mouth go numb... first time i puffd on it..

very nice man, u get high... and its very smooth... i use it for doing sports... well i brought it for that reason... next summer on the course.. smoking the shit... works great..


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

*-

new stuff has arrived.....

:d 


---
*


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

couple of pics..

have to take down the other growbox....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

damn wish i have a cooltube


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANT GET THIS SHIT OVER THE METAL POLES !!!!!!!!!!!!



FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!! I nearly kick'd the shit out of something !



time to smoke one.. rofl


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

growbox is broken !

fucking cunts !


i hate my life... whats the point of growing 

fuck it im out


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 28, 2008)

say it aint so...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Don't quit!!!!

PLEASE DON'T!!!
*



DWR said:


> growbox is broken !
> 
> fucking cunts !
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

U guys know what the dude from the shop said to me


: Your own fault... i just went to by hes company.... and well, it wasnt nice ^^

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa what a cunt.. my box is up and running now, that motherfucker cunt doesnt play around with DWR !

i am the boss !!!!! AIGHT !


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

hahaha he shit himself... I said to the dude, look either u give me a new growbox or we will have big probs :

he laughs says ok.. i say ok i am coming round..

I go round, he shits himself.. gives me new growbox  i still got the other one ^^


MUAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

9 hours headache.. from some pussy face that cant do a quality control








Didnt have any Chicken Shit left.. the things u can pull to tighten things.. i had to use plastic rubish bags to hold the jojo's.. rofl !

Only 400W Veg running














Still got some work to do 







My 15 Lovely big bang.. another 40 coming next month  I've been busy doing shit.. also have about 15 seeds sprouting...


----------



## BuddyJesus (Nov 28, 2008)

Feel the wrath of DWR *Roar* haha man good shit on gettin the box! Babies look very happy!


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

the definition of a plonker : look no futher than for that shop ^^


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh ................ I am getting a 600W Light today that has 1/3 Blue 1/3 White 1/3 Red..

So that i can get 1000w veggin.... lol ^^

and i am buying a second 600w system...... Selling the 400.... no point.... totally useless.. i need more light... and well for 200w u get double the amount....



-

I have new SEEDS  Dont know the strain name, all i know its some hardcore weed shit seeds  heheheeee...... Remember that seed i found in that beautyfull weed that smelt of cheese.... well i got like 20 seeds of em... now...







9 seeds are in one of the pots.... all the other pots are holding 1 seed...







-

Repoted all Plants in to bigger POTS 







- Clones - go in to the 3,5 ltr pots, and the big plants went in to a 6.5 Ltr pot.... 

It's funny that those clones are even alive, never waterd them... and when i repoted the clones.. ( the smallest one ) the roots where i even snaping off, whel basicly dried up..

lets see if they succed 









This Seed has 2 Roots..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 29, 2008)

lmao! great job getting your box back. That was straight up G status right there. lmao!
yay, we got more little baby plants on the way. Yay!
Keep it up, I will be tuned in all the way.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 29, 2008)

DWR said:


> growbox is broken !
> 
> fucking cunts !
> 
> ...


 
you let that get to you, shit growing is a bunch of trouble all wound into a small space. 

you got to chill i know the feeling though


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 29, 2008)

what a hog...smackin bitches out the air hahahaha...ur fuckin sick blood


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 29, 2008)

D...u surf brah?


----------



## DWR (Nov 30, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> you let that get to you, shit growing is a bunch of trouble all wound into a small space.
> 
> you got to chill i know the feeling though


Nah, this was the biggest problem i faced in growing..... cloning was easier than that dude from the shop.. 



JordanTheGreat said:


> what a hog...smackin bitches out the air hahahaha...ur fuckin sick blood


 Smacking bitches out the air ? - means that i told him where the line crosses.. ?



JordanTheGreat said:


> D...u surf brah?



Nah man, dun have any waves in our country


----------



## DWR (Nov 30, 2008)

DAY 54 - Another 5 Days veg then there going in to flowering mode 



























Bloody grown havnt they....  1 day growth amazing...







Dun need those bottom leafs... and nor branches... gona clone again...


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 30, 2008)

this is gonna be a good one... two tubes in the same habitat. its a good thing you didnt let that shit fly at the grow shop


----------



## DWR (Dec 1, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> this is gonna be a good one... two tubes in the same habitat. its a good thing you didnt let that shit fly at the grow shop



 Yeah, i dont like paying for broken stuff.... 


And cant wait to put these plants in flowering


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

fuken A, this clones looks amazingly bushy!


----------



## DWR (Dec 1, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> fuken A, this clones looks amazingly bushy!


heh thnx man, they are getting very bushy.. and one plant has 5 heads.. well the branches are 4 and the collar... so thats 5.... they are the same height as the top one.. anyway managed to snap 1 pic... in 10 minutes... lol.. i hate battieres...


----------



## DWR (Dec 1, 2008)

oh and all seeds have poped the ground.. i got 13 seeds in one pot... and 8 in the nlite veg room.. and 2 in the hps room to see how they cope with the light..

Also will be 12/12 my new born seeds to determine wich are female.. after that straight back to veg, and clone.. some of them, flower some allready.. taste smoke em... if good.. carry on cloning if not so nice smoke but very high, i'll have to take a males polen, preserve it in a film container, and at a later point maybe give the big bang a new name


----------



## timmmy2021 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow i like this one!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

timmmy2021 said:


> wow i like this one!!!!!!!!


cheers homie


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 2, 2008)

nice setup, I cant wait to see the end


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

dazed but not confused said:


> nice setup, I cant wait to see the end



 cheers, pics will be up later... plants have grown great over night..... just look great


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

Day 54 -


Growth has gone crazy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

no coment!


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

shit only 1 reply... haters...


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Lookin good man lookin good.


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a mouse......  its realy cool....... and so cute  i wana cudle it, but it will die


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

hahaha im not a hater dude  :hater: lmao!


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahaha im not a hater dude  :hater: lmao!



lmfao........... no u def. aint man !


----------



## timmmy2021 (Dec 2, 2008)

those from seed or clone do you no the sex already? how many are you going to flower ? how many into mothers?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

shit 2 many questions eh ??  those are clones man! he kno the sex and hes goin' to flower all of em! em i wrong? lol  Peace!


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2008)

timmmy2021 said:


> those from seed or clone do you no the sex already? how many are you going to flower ? how many into mothers?


I am gona clone all 15 again........ atleast 2 clones per plant.. = 30 plants....

25 Days - Rooting 5 days - Getting used to enviroment - 5 days ........

15 days veg --- then flower.... 

-.-

And i got some seeds aswell, but i dun know what sex they are... 




cheetah2007 said:


> shit 2 many questions eh ??  those are clones man! he kno the sex and hes goin' to flower all of em! em i wrong? lol  Peace!


Jup to many......... no questions needed to be askd....  all logical ^^



-

All i want is that evryone tells me how great i am     <--- lol !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

bwahahahahahahah.... !!! !!! kiss-ass


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 3, 2008)

looking sweet dwr, my internet is broken its depressing..

they are growing like crazy bud....


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> looking sweet dwr, my internet is broken its depressing..
> 
> they are growing like crazy bud....



damn man, when u back online ? 

 and thnx man


----------



## DWR (Dec 4, 2008)

Another update... havnt waterd in 4 days.. these pots can hold water for ages, i mean the soil can... 

Turnd on the 600W ..... Its going down now.... growth is excellent, couldnt ask for more....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

hmmmm.... 




kiss-ass


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 5, 2008)

looking good...what size DR is that?


----------



## DWR (Dec 6, 2008)

And some hardcore bag seed


----------



## DWR (Dec 6, 2008)

Shit would of thought more replys would come, what none did... pfffff

but hell yeah i know they look great  

heheheeee


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 6, 2008)

hey man wat up?

they all look perfect... going to b a jungle soon.......

are they in flowering now??


----------



## DWR (Dec 6, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey man wat up?
> 
> they all look perfect... going to b a jungle soon.......
> 
> are they in flowering now??



nm, been working....  and you ?

thnx man, gona flower them tomorrow or so .... and take about 50 clones for the next round..


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)

gonna crop them before you flip? They are pretty crowded already. I would remove the bottom 3 leaf pairs from all the plants. Lollipop them.


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

doogleef said:


> gonna crop them before you flip? They are pretty crowded already. I would remove the bottom 3 leaf pairs from all the plants. Lollipop them.




Just gona clone all 15 bottom branches fully... gona get about 50 out of that.... maybe might take 2. branches off aswell......

Yeah they are growing crazy dude... I got like 5 heads per plants.. cuz the side branches have got as big as the middle one... so it just looks like its gona be a cool yield..


----------



## Hedgehunter (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good DRW.... you in the uk ?


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

Hedgehunter said:


> looking good DRW.... you in the uk ?



nah dude..... prob gona move to spain soon tho.... maybe in 2 years or so....  

But i am english, from essex.....


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

*DAY 62 - 

Day 0 Flowering..... 22 Big Bang are going in to flower..... 7 of em are realy small..... i want to harvest 70g's of those 7 small ones.. and harvest 60+ gramms of each of the 15 plants..... *

Lets hope Big Bang lives up to its name of a BIG HUGE YIELDER ON 1.44 Square Meters.... Shouldnt be a prob..

     

     

 

Cloned over 15 Big Bang today again... actually its 17..... in two slots there 2 plants.... so dont think i cant count 

   
 
Check pics for some lovely plants


----------



## Hedgehunter (Dec 7, 2008)

is big bang much different from big bud ?


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

Hedgehunter said:


> is big bang much different from big bud ?



BIG BANG -

*Genetics:*


Skunk, Northern Light, El Niño




BIG BUD 

Genetics : 


AFGHANI - SKUNK


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good
i hope its a big yielder too, got a few beans


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> looking good
> i hope its a big yielder too, got a few beans



 nice..... when u planning on planting them, and well heard from many ppl that big bang is a great yielder.....  

and it smells very fruity when u grind it, or even splitt the bud open... with a nice ganja smell when u smoke...  had many older ppl walk by saying mmmmm, that smells nice.. and u dont usually get that. U get dirty looks


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 7, 2008)

thats wicked to hear, i love bud that has a unique smell, if i could get dope smelling air fresheners i would, Afghani would be my personal fav

as for planting them im not sure, gotta move out on my own
but i want to have clones ready for may (the outdoor season)
gonna have skunk#1, Afghani dream and bc big bang
so stoked


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

DWR said:


> Shit would of thought more replys would come, what none did... pfffff
> 
> but hell yeah i know they look great
> 
> heheheeee


hahaha! shit yeah, i kno dat too


----------



## doogleef (Dec 9, 2008)

Hell Yea! Flip to 12/12 and lets get that Big Bang party started!


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2008)

Day 1 Flowering...... 



U might be able to see that evry plant has atleast 2 heads.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

daymn! real jungle man!


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> daymn! real jungle man!


kiss-ass thnx


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice. exactly what i'm looking to do this run. i'll be watching.


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> very nice. exactly what i'm looking to do this run. i'll be watching.


Aight man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kiss-ass 


mmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!!!!


----------



## timmmy2021 (Dec 9, 2008)

wow this looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed DWR, way to grow.


----------



## DWR (Dec 10, 2008)

timmmy2021 said:


> wow this looks great!!!!!!!!!


thnx man 



Chiceh said:


> Very nice indeed DWR, way to grow.



thnx chiceh


----------



## DWR (Dec 10, 2008)

Day 3 Flowering.... 

Ph. 6.1

Temps 25.1 

-

Does anyone know how to maximize yield, without doing anything fancy... ?



































Rearranged all plants so that each has free space... and light covers more of the plants..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2008)

to maximize yield: don't fuck wit it!!!!!



looks perfect. don't change anything. relax and just let it do it's plant thing. i'm watching closely.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2008)

can you pull one out of the room and take a pic under regular lighting? i wanna see how pretty they are.


----------



## DWR (Dec 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> can you pull one out of the room and take a pic under regular lighting? i wanna see how pretty they are.



sure thing.... might take a bit, cuz i just arranged em and all.... got to take the best out of em


----------



## DWR (Dec 10, 2008)

well my cam is pretty bad.... it need realy the perfect light condition and from 1 of 100 pics this was the only one that show'd the true green colors... 

so heres the best pic i took...


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 10, 2008)

i hear adding co2 can up a yield by 30% and there are so many inexpensive ways in going about adding co2 to your room.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 10, 2008)

CO2 is sumthing to think about, just make sure that you isolate your light cooling line from your exhaust line...preserves CO2 content in the room. the best way that i have figured is to use a thermostat/humidostat to the exhaust fan and ideally an air conditioner to minimize the venting of CO2 rich air...you gonna pull a shit load of tree out of there my friend. watch when i chop that shiva skunk though...like less than two weeks left.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 10, 2008)

OH i forgot...keep the lights as close on them as humanly possible...makes for higher bud density, and ultimately a higher yield


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice. i love pot.


----------



## bryant228 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sorry to ask this, but how big is your grow tent? I'm sure you've stated somewhere in your thread, but I can't seem to find where. thanks!


----------



## DWR (Dec 10, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> i hear adding co2 can up a yield by 30% and there are so many inexpensive ways in going about adding co2 to your room.


yeah, i heard that it would be good. But if i can get air from outside aint that enough ??? 

heh...



JordanTheGreat said:


> CO2 is sumthing to think about, just make sure that you isolate your light cooling line from your exhaust line...preserves CO2 content in the room. the best way that i have figured is to use a thermostat/humidostat to the exhaust fan and ideally an air conditioner to minimize the venting of CO2 rich air...you gonna pull a shit load of tree out of there my friend. watch when i chop that shiva skunk though...like less than two weeks left.





JordanTheGreat said:


> OH i forgot...keep the lights as close on them as humanly possible...makes for higher bud density, and ultimately a higher yield


thnx man, but i aint so exp. with co2. you seem to know your stuff with that stuff... might come back to that 



fdd2blk said:


> very nice. i love pot.


me too 



bryant228 said:


> I'm sorry to ask this, but how big is your grow tent? I'm sure you've stated somewhere in your thread, but I can't seem to find where. thanks!



its a darkroom 120... 120x120x200cm


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

DAY 4 Flowering, another 52 days to go 

heheheeee....


I got some bagseed growing aswell... from this weed :
















=









-


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn shits fillin out in the tent! Looks hella good! So i've finally done it!! Harvested the first of the BuddyJ special! lol. Check em out if you'd like its in the sig!

Here's a quick pic for u!!! So excited man!

View attachment 265515


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> Damn shits fillin out in the tent! Looks hella good! So i've finally done it!! Harvested the first of the BuddyJ special! lol. Check em out if you'd like its in the sig!
> 
> Here's a quick pic for u!!! So excited man!
> 
> View attachment 265515



WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks fucking great dude ! 

-

Yeah shits filling out the tent slowly  Got to change a bulb today..... Red bulbs now....


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks man!! It feels so good!

When you say you're putting in red lights do you mean that you're just adding them into the mix or actually using all red lights?


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> Thanks man!! It feels so good!
> 
> When you say you're putting in red lights do you mean that you're just adding them into the mix or actually using all red lights?




I had the 400W running a Son T AGRO PLUS <--- good for vegging

..... changing it to 600W & NAV T BULB..... Red Spectrum.... good for bloom....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 11, 2008)

aaaagrrrrr i'll stop enter dis thread man! unlocks so much jealousy lmao!!!! naaah, im jus kiddin


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> they look sweet... i gotr the internet back! fuck ya...
> 
> how do u feed them all? do u pull em out or what ?
> lot of work there


Aight, internet rules man .... no doubt. 

I am planning on them growing bigger.. and well u can see the rows..?? . i just put one leg in a a row.. and try and water them like that..... sometimes i move.... 

i hope that i can feed ma arm thro those areas in future without having to move anything


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> aaaagrrrrr i'll stop enter dis thread man! unlocks so much jealousy lmao!!!! naaah, im jus kiddin


lmfao ^^


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 11, 2008)

soo...is dat u on the avatar ??


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> soo...is dat u on the avatar ??


some crazy dude...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 11, 2008)

i see


----------



## DWR (Dec 12, 2008)

DAY 63... Still going strong on water  meaning they have enough for today and sleep time 

and wake up time... and afternoon 

hehe


--

Evry plant has white hairs.....


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

I see LOTS of flowers starting


----------



## DWR (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope they all get bigger than 90cm's.... 3 foot...


----------



## DWR (Dec 12, 2008)

some bag seed i am growing....


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

I want mine to stop at about 3ft! lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

good luck wit the bagseeds lol


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 12, 2008)

lookin good...keep it up...

flowering day 21 over here


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm still watching.


----------



## DWR (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still watching.



great to have you on board  

smoking at 6 am... mmmmmmm


----------



## DWR (Dec 13, 2008)

Got some pics.... And waterd them all ...... One pic is how i water them.. not anything great.. but that how i do it.


----------



## ripz (Dec 13, 2008)

looking good mate, how big is that space?
is there still thirty in there?


----------



## DWR (Dec 13, 2008)

ripz said:


> looking good mate, how big is that space?
> is there still thirty in there?


its 1.44 square meters.. 120cmx120cm... x 200cm height.

had to change plans, only 1200W ... have 15 bigger plants wich i am aiming to get 60+ gramm of each... and 7 smaller ones.. aiming to get like 10 of them...... 

so there's 22 plants in there..... and i have cloned another 17.... few days back.. and sprouted 13 bagseed.... from some bomb weed.

hope all goes well


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 13, 2008)

i want to see the end. great lookin stuff u got goin on here.


----------



## DWR (Dec 13, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> i want to see the end. great lookin stuff u got goin on here.


hehe i want it to be finito aswell


----------



## ripz (Dec 13, 2008)

they look really healthy mate
how much space is there between pots? are you getting much light to lower branches? have you trimmed bottom branches? its going to get very tight in there once they get big dude.
ripz


----------



## DWR (Dec 13, 2008)

ripz said:


> they look really healthy mate
> how much space is there between pots? are you getting much light to lower branches? have you trimmed bottom branches? its going to get very tight in there once they get big dude.
> ripz



yeah i still have some space from where i take pictures... 

and the bottom branches arn't realy getting that much light, bud i like the 0.5gramm buds.. they all add up

I did trim off the branches, and made 17 clones .. some i threw away....


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 13, 2008)

hey dwr could u tell me how do u clone from a flowering plant?

do u take cuttings from the lower branches? if buds growing on it u just cut em off?? 

always wonderd bout that


----------



## DWR (Dec 13, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr could u tell me how do u clone from a flowering plant?
> 
> do u take cuttings from the lower branches? if buds growing on it u just cut em off??
> 
> always wonderd bout that


just as usual...... nothing special....


----------



## ripz (Dec 13, 2008)

leave the bud on there, try to take cuts in first two weeks of flower then put back into veg it can take a while to get the plant back into veg depending on the Phototropic sensitivity of the plant. this can be done at any stage of flower . i've rooted a bud before now but obviously the further into flower you are the longer it takes to re-veg.
ripz


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 13, 2008)

ripz said:


> leave the bud on there, try to take cuts in first two weeks of flower then put back into veg it can take a while to get the plant back into veg depending on the Phototropic sensitivity of the plant. this can be done at any stage of flower . i've rooted a bud before now but obviously the further into flower you are the longer it takes to re-veg.
> ripz


thank you...


----------



## DWR (Dec 14, 2008)

1 Week Flowering - Evry Plant has white hairs.... obviously...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome man i love the SOG
15 plants for a kilo...a kilo is 2.2 pounds i thought? help me out there
i think you could do it!


----------



## onebyte (Dec 14, 2008)

cool!

are u gonna flower all the plants in the tent...?


----------



## DWR (Dec 14, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> awesome man i love the SOG
> 15 plants for a kilo...a kilo is 2.2 pounds i thought? help me out there
> i think you could do it!




yeah thats right 



onebyte said:


> cool!
> 
> are u gonna flower all the plants in the tent...?


yeah.... all in one


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 14, 2008)

welcome to the jungle


----------



## marley'man (Dec 14, 2008)

it taking sometime hey?


----------



## DWR (Dec 14, 2008)

marley'man said:


> it taking sometime hey?


pretty much


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

Not too much stretch, yet. That's good. Keep the updates comin, my friend.


----------



## towelie... (Dec 14, 2008)

lookin nice DWR.

where ya buy your grow box? 
i'm lookin in to 1, it should be 80x80x160 and cheaper than 250.- 

cause i have 1 for 250 right here:
http://www.progrow.ch/000000977a0ff08c2/5321569a830a83f11/042b8b9ac6097500a.php

what are the dimensions on yours?


----------



## DWR (Dec 14, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Not too much stretch, yet. That's good. Keep the updates comin, my friend.



none at all, all growing how i want  




towelie... said:


> lookin nice DWR.
> 
> where ya buy your grow box?
> i'm lookin in to 1, it should be 80x80x160 and cheaper than 250.-
> ...


mine is 120x120x200cm... got it for 

299.....


----------



## DWR (Dec 15, 2008)

ahhh man some crap pics i take... i only upload 2..... others u can hardly see anything. stupid shit camera !!!!!! 

I lie I upload 4


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 15, 2008)

o my thoes are some sexy ass hoes.


----------



## DWR (Dec 15, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> o my thoes are some sexy ass hoes.


thnx u


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 15, 2008)

oh yeah, this is going to be good............


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking Good Mate!!!!! Your Grow Rocks!!!!

Keep it up!!!!

As for the tents... check this.... and you can make it any size you want...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/122687-gypsys-600-watt-home-made.html#post1771667

Cheap too...

My 36x20x54 came out just over $50

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2008)

still looks perfect.


----------



## DWR (Dec 15, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> oh yeah, this is going to be good............


 yeha i hope so... 



GypsyBush said:


> Looking Good Mate!!!!! Your Grow Rocks!!!!
> 
> Keep it up!!!!
> 
> ...



thnx man  I check'd it out, looks good..... cheap and easy  and clean  



fdd2blk said:


> still looks perfect.



thnx dude, only problem is that i have hihg humidity..... Need to sort something out wont I ....


----------



## DWR (Dec 15, 2008)

DAY 9 Flowering 



I dont have to do anything to my plants....... they just seem to be overdoing my expectations non stop 






































Water collects itself between leafs that are above each other... is this good or bad ?



















































My bagseed on 12/12 for 2 days now.... just to see wich are female & wich are male... so i can get rid of em asap.








Clones - Prob all rooted as for 4 days ago, these clones were tilted down... lookd like all were dead.... but now, all look good, and roots have come as u can see cuz theres new growth..... and well... this is how my other clones started aswell  so dont tell me there crap and wont make it anywhere  check pics at top


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 15, 2008)

fuck im jelous


----------



## DWR (Dec 15, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> fuck im jelous



heh, thnx u ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 15, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> fuck im jelous


shit, me 2


----------



## DWR (Dec 15, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> shit, me 2


 thnx dude


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 16, 2008)

yeeeaaaaahhhhh...gotta love SoGs in tents...coming along nicely

...every time you open the zipper you gotta give out a GnR style...

_"Welcome To The Jungle"_


----------



## DWR (Dec 16, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> yeeeaaaaahhhhh...gotta love SoGs in tents...coming along nicely
> 
> ...every time you open the zipper you gotta give out a GnR style...
> 
> _"Welcome To The Jungle"_




i am not doing a see of green ??????

or am i ....  ??????? LOL 

M plants are big..... should be 90cm or bigger when finito.. does that still count as sog ?


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 16, 2008)

id assume youre doing a SOG, if not on purpose then by default...


----------



## DWR (Dec 16, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> id assume youre doing a SOG, if not on purpose then by default...


Noooo.. just a 15 plant big grow 

i think my plants are gona be to big  HAAAAAHAAAAAAA GOD DAMN ! 

Prob harvest like 1.2 kg's if i can get all this stuff i need to get the humidtiy down by a lot !


----------



## doogleef (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a nice even canopy. 

It could be considered a SOG I guess but most SOGs are more plants, higher density and less veg time.


----------



## ripz (Dec 16, 2008)

DWR said:


> Noooo.. just a 15 plant big grow
> 
> i think my plants are gona be to big  HAAAAAHAAAAAAA GOD DAMN !
> 
> Prob harvest like 1.2 kg's if i can get all this stuff i need to get the humidtiy down by a lot !


buy a dehumidifier


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 16, 2008)

or air conditioner...


----------



## DWR (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got thing under control now, gona leave fan running every 1 hour for about 15 mins during darkperiod..

and another question


How can i maximize yield, should i snip some branches of at the bottom that dont have anything to them..... like skinny ones... u know what i mean, will this increase the other buds size ?


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

Just finish'd sniping of unneeded branches ! 

check some of the pics.. first set of pics before i did anything.. then 2. set i will tell u when 2. set comes. these pics are from after i snip'd and took out all the smaller plants.. i only got 15 plants in there now, all are over 45 cm's...... !








I stretch'd the meter from 0 to top... so that the height is shown correctly.... havnt got 3 arms  only 2 ... atm ^^





1. this morning..




























2. Set about 14:50 pm.... today









5 heads....








first Plant u see 2 Mega branches split..... pretty sick...  








So many bloody little branches... I am gona leave this one like this just to see how she goes  The others arn't as crowded as this girl


----------



## ripz (Dec 17, 2008)

lovely canopy mate


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> lovely canopy mate


thank you very much m8


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

hell yeah, looks stellar---- are those two 400w ya got now?


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> hell yeah, looks stellar---- are those two 400w ya got now?



nope 1x 600W & 1x400W 

I am gona Replace the 400W with a 600W this evening...... Couldnt be botherd to screw the socket out of the cooltube and put it back in, all i did was change the 400w bulb.... to red........ 

Thnx man


----------



## ripz (Dec 17, 2008)

can you get another light in there mate? you might need it if you want to get that kilo? have you done any grows this size before?


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> can you get another light in there mate? you might need it if you want to get that kilo? have you done any grows this size before?


I can only have 1200W otherwise its gone get suspicious, i dont pay any electrical bills anymore....( * edit * i mean its incl. the rent....  * ) and would have to install some kind of circuit in to my apartment cuz its so old style... 

Yeah, i've been with guys that grow over 8kg's evry 2 months, as i stated in another thread, he's back in town in my area.. wich is cool.. his pretty much helping me again...  So if all goes right, i might be able to pull of this 1kg dream  

I think its possible just the fact that Big Bang is an amazing yielder 

I could add 2x125 W cfl's in there... but i am planning on adding the Purple one 1 week before harvest just to get those flavors coming out nice and strong and esp. the resin production is amazing with this purple nlite.


----------



## ripz (Dec 17, 2008)

i really hope you do it mate


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 17, 2008)

good luck....

0.83/W is definitely doable...

im shooting for 0.75/W which would make me have to get 22.4g/plant

fingers are crossed...good luck DwR


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> i really hope you do it mate


thnx man.... hope so tooo 



funkdocKT said:


> good luck....
> 
> 0.83/W is definitely doable...
> 
> ...




 thnx, and im sure u'll make ya goal... 22.4 is good... for what ? straight flower from clone ?


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> thnx, and im sure u'll make ya goal... 22.4 is good... for what ? straight flower from clone ?


- 20 sour diesel in 1.5 Gallon containers in 100% Fox Farms Happy Frog Soil

- vegged 13 days under 600W at 18/6...no nutes...got to about 15" before i flipped them over...no training whatsoever

- on day 25 of flowering now...using Humboldt Nutrients Master A & B

- temps & RH have pretty much been spot on at 75F & 45% lights on...

good luck...its gonna be an exciting new years time for me, you, and Jordan (aka The DarkRoomers)


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> - 20 sour diesel in 1.5 Gallon containers in 100% Fox Farms Happy Frog Soil
> 
> - vegged 13 days under 600W at 18/6...no nutes...got to about 15" before i flipped them over...no training whatsoever
> 
> ...



how big is your box ?


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 17, 2008)

DWR said:


> how big is your box ?


i have the DR150

so its 4'11x4'11x6'7


----------



## ripz (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry guys but have to say these arent really sog's in the classic sense of it, tbh to me it just looks like an overcrowded growroom but as i have never tried growing like that i really cant say wether you'll get your target or not. you would be a lot better off putting a 100 cuts to each sqm with a 1000 watter over it. not tryin to be a dick or anything just giving my advice
ripz


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> sorry guys but have to say these arent really sog's in the classic sense of it, tbh to me it just looks like an overcrowded growroom but as i have never tried growing like that i really cant say wether you'll get your target or not. you would be a lot better off putting a 100 cuts to each sqm with a 1000 watter over it. not tryin to be a dick or anything just giving my advice
> ripz


yeah...we figured that out a couple pages ago...i thought it was an SoG, DwR knew better...did a little more reading on the subject and realized i wasnt...ive just been lazy with this sig


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

hehe never planned on sog  

overcrowded grow is what it is


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn gorgous is what it is!!


----------



## ripz (Dec 17, 2008)

ok cool just be careful overcrowding is not reccomended for a myriad of reasons


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> ok cool just be careful overcrowding is not reccomended for a myriad of reasons


 


He's a Super Stoner, he knows what he's doing


----------



## ripz (Dec 17, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> ok cool just be careful overcrowding is not reccomended for a myriad of reasons


hmmmm.......


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> He's a Super Stoner, he knows what he's doing



I wish i knew what i was doing  HAAAAHAAAAAA * joking *



ripz said:


> ha ha ha ha ha


heh  



cheetah2007 said:


> hmmmm.......



hmmmmmmmm


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

DAY 11 Flowering






https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=272565&stc=1&d=1229604383


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

love the knife man


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> love the knife man



allways carry it by my side


MY buddy, evrywhere i go he go


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2008)

some more pictures








My other Big Bang was never as green as these !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> My other Big Bang was never as green as these !


nice! thats coz ur pro now kiss-ass lmao!


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah! they actually look peerfect, iv seen ones like them down my club..

Great job, "pat on the back"

whats wit ur new sig? are u a killer?? are they lookin greener cause u used dead bodies as a fertilizer.............


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> yeah! they actually look peerfect, iv seen ones like them down my club..
> 
> Great job, "pat on the back"
> 
> whats wit ur new sig? are u a killer?? are they lookin greener cause u used dead bodies as a fertilizer.............



lol............ nah man... i just like it hardcore.

sry. doesnt mean anything.... nor does it reflect on who i am 

-

as for fertilizer i am using a hesi product


----------



## ripz (Dec 18, 2008)

ok then heeeeere we go, all these people are kissin arse here and telling you how wonderful it is, now would you rather me give you more of that bullshit or would you prefer the truth? being able to accept and listen to constructive criticism will make you a better more well rounded grower.


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

ripz said:


> ok then heeeeere we go, all these people are kissin arse here and telling you how wonderful it is, now would you rather me give you more of that bullshit or would you prefer the truth? being able to accept and listen to constructive criticism will make you a better more well rounded grower.



go ahead alltho i dont understand what u mean by ass kissing...


----------



## ripz (Dec 18, 2008)

well basically what i mean is when i try to give you advice like on overcrowding and someone pipes up with it's perfect and you dont need help.
everyone needs help nothing is perfect , my grows are far from perfect but i try.


----------



## ripz (Dec 18, 2008)

everything under the top 20 % of those plants is going to be fluffy popcorn bud thats if you dont get mould problems first as the density is too much for any kind of decent light penetration plus with how far away your light is they probably arent getting enough lumens as it is.
how long did you veg? anything over a week was wasted as all the extra growth underneath wll not be producing hardly anything.


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

ripz said:


> well basically what i mean is when i try to give you advice like on overcrowding and someone pipes up with it's perfect and you dont need help.
> everyone needs help nothing is perfect , my grows are far from perfect but i try.




Fdd2blk said looks perfect, u wana argue with him     joking dude..


nah, see ur point. many ppl on this forum that get waaaaaaaaaayyyy more replys to there threads saying shit like oh wow, thats just awesome your litte seed came out of the ground and wow you'r taking ages to grow a single plant congrats  

haha.... yeah i understand you  

Thnx man, but i moved out my other 7 smaller plants so that more space was made... i think theres enough space between them, i'll post some pics afterwards, allready getting some white tops 

and i am getting some more fans so that the humidty doesnt rise to crazy 



What u think i should do RIPz ???


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

ripz said:


> everything under the top 20 % of those plants is going to be fluffy popcorn bud thats if you dont get mould problems first as the density is too much for any kind of decent light penetration plus with how far away your light is they probably arent getting enough lumens as it is.
> how long did you veg? anything over a week was wasted as all the extra growth underneath wll not be producing hardly anything.




so what u saying ? 


Tell me....... What u want me to do. get rid of 5 plants ?


----------



## ripz (Dec 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> Fdd2blk said looks perfect, u wana argue with him     joking dude..
> 
> 
> nah, see ur point. many ppl on this forum that get waaaaaaaaaayyyy more replys to there threads saying shit like oh wow, thats just awesome your litte seed came out of the ground and wow you'r taking ages to grow a single plant congrats
> ...


yea when it comes to growing i'll argue with anyone anytime if i believe i'm right. glad you got the smaller ones out of there i would look into some supplemental lightn around the sides and underneath to boost the bottom buds. in future though try doing a proper sog or do less plants in dwc and you will get the g a watt easy. dont get me wrong your plants look lovely and healthy your setup is good. compared to 75% of the grows i look at your grow is the poodles noodles but as you have obviously got skills you should be pushing the boundaries and getting max results from your plants.if i can help i'm glad too no doubt you will help me see new things along the way too


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

ripz said:


> yea when it comes to growing i'll argue with anyone anytime if i believe i'm right. glad you got the smaller ones out of there i would look into some supplemental lightn around the sides and underneath to boost the bottom buds. in future though try doing a proper sog or do less plants in dwc and you will get the g a watt easy. dont get me wrong your plants look lovely and healthy your setup is good. compared to 75% of the grows i look at your grow is the poodles noodles but as you have obviously got skills you should be pushing the boundaries and getting max results from your plants.if i can help i'm glad too no doubt you will help me see new things along the way too



Yup, i never planned on a sog tho  I didnt think that it would be so crowded in such a fast time ....... 

pretty much in the wrong there..... I think i'll do a sog, the next grow.... and i might even build a stadium for the plants.. u know the step style..... seems very efficient.. and u can get more out of the light... in a smaller space.. basicly the same as those round grow boxes u see... except is horizontal and only half of the round box... i think that will be my next experiment..... also leaving the shelfs a little angled to one side so that i can fetch the water they drain out, and basicly re use it for one more go or so ???

peace


----------



## ripz (Dec 18, 2008)

sounds like an excellent plan there m8


----------



## towelie... (Dec 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> as for fertilizer i am using a hesi product


Hesi FTW!!

lol, i'm using hesi to 

edit: bout the crowding, how bout you cut off the bottom 15cm of branching?, if you havent yet...


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 18, 2008)

OF COURSE YOU HAD TO +REP ME!

There... I see how much better your journal is doin' than mine right now... Good things always fuckin happening here man... Do you ever skip a beat?

Damn!

Wait til I have time to take new pics of the op... 

LOL @ Op Wars


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> OF COURSE YOU HAD TO +REP ME!
> 
> There... I see how much better your journal is doin' than mine right now... Good things always fuckin happening here man... Do you ever skip a beat?
> 
> ...



 i am so stoned atm. what are u talking bout of course u had to rep me ?   

and thnx man  I dont skip a beat ? huh.. guessing u mean day... ?

no not realy. it aint hard to snap pics and upload.. takes 3 minutes

but my batteries are flat and i havnt moved one bit yet 



What is Op wars ?


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2008)

towelie... said:


> Hesi FTW!!
> 
> lol, i'm using hesi to
> 
> edit: bout the crowding, how bout you cut off the bottom 15cm of branching?, if you havent yet...


Allready did that two days ago... i snipped of loads of branches ! and well if i had batteries u would see white bits all over the plants now  wich is cool...

I left one plant with loads of branches just to see how she copes 


-

Never used hesi b4..... but seems to be good .....


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

quote' ripz

_everything under the top 20 % of those plants is going to be fluffy popcorn bud thats if you dont get mould problems first as the density is too much for any kind of decent light penetration plus with how far away your light is they probably arent getting enough lumens as it is.
how long did you veg? anything over a week was wasted as all the extra growth underneath wll not be producing hardly anything_

hey sea of green is great if u have no vertical height in your grow room, it looks overcrouded now but when the colas develop it will look fine in there, in fact it will look beautiful, i believe the only thing he is loosing is bout 2-3 weeks time, he has the space so why not use it, he will end up wit a better yield, all them popcorn buds add up u know, and his main cola will b bigger and stronger, as u can see from his last big bang grow the plant did not stretch much it stayed compact and strong, if he keeps the lights as close as possible(as long it does not burn ur hand test) ( maybe invest in some small osciliating fans to blow between tops and bulb) he will have a great harvest with lots of beautiful plants. another option is to harvest the main colas first and then lower the lights and do the bottom half with 2 weeks of strong lights to beef em up if u want......

also he a has a good exhaust fan which will make sure of no mold probs bro..

also i think i remember reading that the SOG method was developed in holland in the 80's for ppl growing in cupboards using *fluresent* lights.. not 2 hps lights 

I know ur just trying to b economical bout his grow


thats my take on the situation 

i think someone might b a lil jelious


----------



## ripz (Dec 19, 2008)

ha ha ha you dull fuck, dwr asked me to come take a look at his grow and give him some pointers do you see him getting defensive over my comments? no thats cos we are cool now mind your fucking buisness u obviously know fuck all about sea of greens and fuck all about botrytis if you think the only thing that causes mould is poor ventilation. go do some more reading before you butt in on other peoples conversations and make yourself look a dick! i'm pretty sure dwr doesnt need you holding his hand for him.
and plz tell me what i've got to be jealous of?


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

i think i made a good point and response to ur know it all comments( ie your sig _its not my fault if listening to me makes you_ _grow big buds!!!!_ ..) 

how are i am dull fuck for not knowing that dwr asked u to give ur opinion on his thread??? i cant read pm's

no need to get so angry and defensive, i was joking bout u being jelious 

relax...., ill let u win this internet fight (_well done_) I bow down to ur greatness o sea of green master kiss-asskiss-ass

and if he did ask ur advise on sog he didnt *t*ake it or maybe he will try it for his next gro*w*, or m*a*ybe no*t *who knows


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

both of you had good points but refrain from any drama whatsoever in peoples journals...take that shit to the PMs


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2008)

you said "twat". lololol


----------



## del66666 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey they been smoking crack again , chilllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ripz (Dec 19, 2008)

whatever! dwr if you wanna ask me anything send me a pm mate just way too many bitches round here for me or better still look me up on cannabis lobby or thcfarmer
peace dude
ripz


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

ripz said:


> whatever! dwr if you wanna ask me anything send me a pm mate just way too many bitches round here for me or better still look me up on cannabis lobby or thcfarmer
> peace dude
> ripz


u dont know me mate, ya run away make me look like the bad guy! i was the one who gave an opinion and u responded with and very abusive msg and then u act as if its me who is trying to bully u???? ppl can read the comments themselves 

come on let shake hands and b friends my hand is sticking out , i wont bother u again

dont leave me hanging


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

^take it somewhere else...youre clogging up DwR's journal with your e-drama bullshit...kick rocks and take it to PMs


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

watch your language funk, your setting a bad example i was just trying to shake hands and make up!!!

and i was defending myself not starting drama!

everyone loves to read some drama from time to rime, spices up the journal for the stoned ppl reading (hi).. lets all chill, by the by as u said its *dwr's journal* !!


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

ripz said:


> ok then heeeeere we go, all these people are kissin arse here and telling you how wonderful it is, now would you rather me give you more of that bullshit or would you prefer the truth? *being able to accept and listen to constructive criticism will make you a better more well rounded grower.*


 
................


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

^ youre still here 4 and a half hours later bringing shit up...

damn...kick rocks...

DwR...drop an update so we got something else to discuss in this thread


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> ^ youre still here 4 and a half hours later bringing shit up...
> 
> damn...kick rocks...
> 
> DwR...drop an update so we got something else to discuss in this thread


 
obviously i was'nt here for 4 hrs smart ass..

im not bring shit up im just making a point that he is contradicting himself, u cant see it tho up there on your high horse with your lovely medal.

i would not b making this point only for he deserves it for the nasty comments he said to me... im not being malicious to him im just pointing out the facts....

_iv nothing to kick rocks about_
the end


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 19, 2008)

guys, seriously cut out the drama. 

we're all sposed to be friendly here.


----------



## ripz (Dec 19, 2008)

right then seems like cali-bi has finished so dwr if your about m8 lets get back to talking about growing. your mate is right you gotsta try sog m8 you'll see the difference when it comes to harvesting plus if you time things right you can have a harvest every seven wks just gotta find an 8 wk strain that you like and it'll be ready in seven as smaller plants mature quicker  sorry about that shit earlier m8 
peace
ripz


----------



## DWR (Dec 19, 2008)

good morning, been sick for 5 hours straight.......... ughhhhhhh

shit beer......


----------



## ripz (Dec 19, 2008)

nasty dude thats why i dont drink


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 19, 2008)

lmao. I rarely drink until I'm totally shit-faced. Only new years.


----------



## DWR (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah i think i am gona be sick again.... :S


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 19, 2008)

drink is bad humm k


----------



## ripz (Dec 19, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah i think i am gona be sick again.... :S


 best thing i found when i used to drink and felt like this was to lay down near a half open window the fresh air feels amazing keep a bowl and a blanket handy 4 wen u get cold n sick tho
hope you feel better soon m8 even though it is self inflicted


----------



## DWR (Dec 19, 2008)

ripz said:


> best thing i found when i used to drink and felt like this was to lay down near a half open window the fresh air feels amazing keep a bowl and a blanket handy 4 wen u get cold n sick tho
> hope you feel better soon m8 even though it is self inflicted



feel much better now cheers dude, sat by the window with my mice  think it was to cold for em  

watching this now :

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=Israel's+Secret+Weapon&emb=0&aq=f#

and smoking one, those isrealis


----------



## ripz (Dec 19, 2008)

lol my rats love the fresh air.. bubba and kush


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

get some nice greasy food and some water...that'll heal you right up


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice jungle of herb ya got there!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 20, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> get some nice greasy food and some water...that'll heal you right up


yep, then you gotta get that good shower to be a whole person again...


----------



## DWR (Dec 20, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> yep, then you gotta get that good shower to be a whole person again...



 

been like ages since that happend  i am all fresh an good... think it was something i had to eat and the beer wasnt realy a good option to the food :S

hehe...  cheers dude


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

IM back!!!!!!!

Your plants are looking really nice man!! keep it up.


----------



## DWR (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you purple...... just got some batteries for the camera...

its 2 weeks now on 12/12........ I've got little buds all over the place......  Yipiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ripz (Dec 21, 2008)

thats some serious canopy you got there bro , fingers crossed for some big ass buds in there in a few weeks time
peace
ripz


----------



## DWR (Dec 21, 2008)

ripz said:


> thats some serious canopy you got there bro , fingers crossed for some big ass buds in there in a few weeks time
> peace
> ripz


I think there gona outgrow the big bang mother...

they are developing way faster than there mother.... i can see that by comparing photos..... from each day 

and i basicly realy hurt her with the heat aswell.... wich isnt the case with these clones 

I hope i get some serious bud


----------



## DWR (Dec 21, 2008)

15 Days Flowering....


watered yesterday, didnt take ph test.... infect i aint gona ph test at all !!!!!!!!!!

And i wont be measuring the ec either... nothing... this grow is just pure eye judgement !

Cant be bothered to hold this stupid stick in the water 6 times in a row ! Its not like our water is contaminated....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

nice shit man!!!


----------



## DWR (Dec 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice shit man!!!



 Cheers cheetah, i can only smell green aples in my room  

!!! ROCKS !


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks great in there DWR, dunno how i missed this journal, il have a proper read through a bit later +repped


----------



## DWR (Dec 22, 2008)

DAY 16 Flowering...... 

Cant be bothrd to water 






























my 7 other plants are on the window sill.....  anyone want em ?


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Dec 22, 2008)

i wants haha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

shit me 2


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 22, 2008)

they look so sweet.

can't b bothered watering? ya its a lot of work now in it..

if u dont want to b pulling them out ecery 2nd day to water buy one of them garden sprayers wit the tank and long nossile, it would make life a lot easier for u..


best looking grow going now id say


----------



## DWR (Dec 22, 2008)

Smokey.Mc.Pot said:


> i wants haha


u can have the other 7 plants that i dont need.. 




cheetah2007 said:


> shit me 2



u too...  




caliboy80 said:


> they look so sweet.
> 
> can't b bothered watering? ya its a lot of work now in it..
> 
> ...


Ya man, seriously is enough work....... I only waterd with water last time.. so think this time i will put in some work and give them all the correct amount of nutes each.



thnx man


----------



## Arjana (Dec 23, 2008)

looking good d, i like your style... alltho i am not so sure about your plans on yielding so much  ya know what i mean boy  Maybe 750 gramms.... peace


----------



## DWR (Dec 23, 2008)

Arjana said:


> looking good d, i like your style... alltho i am not so sure about your plans on yielding so much  ya know what i mean boy  Maybe 750 gramms.... peace



peace


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 23, 2008)

damn thats prolly some of the greenest healthiest plants i've seen in a long time! You're doing it to it man! love it!


----------



## DWR (Dec 23, 2008)

BuddyJesus said:


> damn thats prolly some of the greenest healthiest plants i've seen in a long time! You're doing it to it man! love it!



WOW ! Thnx 

heheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 23, 2008)

I hate to repeat what everyone else is saying.. but dang man...

Them girls look pretty...!!!

Keep it up!!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## DWR (Dec 23, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> I hate to repeat what everyone else is saying.. but dang man...
> 
> Them girls look pretty...!!!
> 
> ...



I love to hear it  


thnx man !


----------



## DWR (Dec 23, 2008)

day 17 flowering....

I waterd today !!!!!!!!  Each plant got 0.6 Litres of Water ..... Didnt measure nutes... prob about 0.7 dl in each 0.6 ltrs of water....







This is how i walk in my room... by taking out 3 or 4... and just moving them around... also put the biggest plant on the right hand side corner bottom... so that other smaller plants will boost.. i dont know what i am doing ! ROFL  



















Re arranged....


----------



## towelie... (Dec 23, 2008)

lookin sweet  i hope my grow box will look like this  
rep+ thats what my growbox is gonna look like in 5 weeks or something 

check out how my grows doing: 
 6 weeks of flowering






edit: have to spread around before i can give you any more rep


----------



## DWR (Dec 24, 2008)

towelie... said:


> lookin sweet  i hope my grow box will look like this
> rep+ thats what my growbox is gonna look like in 5 weeks or something
> 
> check out how my grows doing:
> ...


very nice  

U wish your box is gona look like that  ?

i thought u still lived at home...


----------



## DWR (Dec 24, 2008)

day 18 flowering. Pics speak for themselfs !


----------



## doogleef (Dec 24, 2008)

Show of hands, fellas. Who likes the grow?


----------



## heftamga (Dec 24, 2008)

woohoow, how could i missed this one?
RESPECT
+rep and subscribed


----------



## DWR (Dec 25, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Show of hands, fellas. Who likes the grow?


dun matter no more, i feel more comfortabel unnoticed actually now  HAHAAAAAAAAA

its the way it is  



heftamga said:


> woohoow, how could i missed this one?
> RESPECT
> +rep and subscribed


thnx man


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

DWR, what a fine garden you have. I love it!!


----------



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

thnx you caddyluck 

sry i had little time today to post or anything, but here are the new pics from today :

DAY 19.... NEED WATER TOMORROW  and some NITROGEN !!!!!  STarted to fade in to the more light of green but its still looking excellent in green, i want them all dark green by tuesday  40% of the plants are the way i want em, some need nitrogen... some need bloom nutes... some need just water 



think i might just need me ec/ph measurment kit tomorrow


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 26, 2008)

beautiful plants dwr, keep up the great work,

merry christmas and a happy new year to u


----------



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> beautiful plants dwr, keep up the great work,
> 
> merry christmas and a happy new year to u



 cheers man ! Happy new years to you to, and hope u had a good holiday 



day 20 ....MOVED PLANTS ALL AROUND ! 

Waterd today, gave some plants the more nitrogen nutes, and some more of the bloom, and some i just gave only a little nutes..... 

Did a flush about 7 days ago with only water, will be doing this every week once.... should of done it today, but i am gona do it tomorrow or in 2 days.



PH: 6.2

EC: 1.0

TEMPS : 22.6° -


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Its...

Its....


so......


GREEN!!!!

hehe. Its coming along great DWR.


----------



## DWR (Dec 27, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Its...
> 
> Its....
> 
> ...



cheers kitty


----------



## Londoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## DWR (Dec 28, 2008)

Another update  

Oh and got a late christmas present today, 12 gramms free weed 


day 21 flowering.... 3 weeks... another 5 left 

should be harvesting on the 1. February.... also have made use of my other darkroom ... 

 

60x60x140cm....


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 28, 2008)

lookin good...looks like we should be chopping the same day

i hate the 10 week flower time of Sour D...bullshit...

keep it up...shit gets exciting when theyre budding


----------



## doogleef (Dec 28, 2008)

High density flowering looks soooo f'n cool! As long as you can avoid mold that is going to be an impressive yield, my friend. Keep it up.


----------



## DWR (Dec 28, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> lookin good...looks like we should be chopping the same day
> 
> i hate the 10 week flower time of Sour D...bullshit...
> 
> keep it up...shit gets exciting when theyre budding


 cool i'll check in to yours... 



doogleef said:


> High density flowering looks soooo f'n cool! As long as you can avoid mold that is going to be an impressive yield, my friend. Keep it up.



cheers man


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

I got 2 females, a late christmas present, no not realy... just nature doing its thing.


Didnt take any pics, well i did.. but i am to stoned.. and the pics came out crap. cant even see the hairs on the 2 new bag seed females... 

i killed all males..... hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!! They were stinky.... allways the males stink so fucking dank when u put on 12/12 i've learnt... i could be half blind i think i would know, ah this is male.. stinky bugger


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 29, 2008)

nice nice....question though:

why not run with feminized seeds from jump street?...wouldnt that take all the guess work out and make your life a little easier?...or do you feel that the extra cost of the fem'd seeds isnt worth it?

just wondering your opinion on fem'd seeds


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> nice nice....question though:
> 
> why not run with feminized seeds from jump street?...wouldnt that take all the guess work out and make your life a little easier?...or do you feel that the extra cost of the fem'd seeds isnt worth it?
> 
> just wondering your opinion on fem'd seeds



it was bagseed 

and i allways buy feminised... never had a male feminised seed if u know what i mean 

 So yeah there worth there money


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

day 23 flowering ............. ZZZzzzZZZzzZZZZZZZzzz !!!!!!!


didnt water today, been 2 days now.. think tomorrow they'll need some more food


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW!!! So Beautiful...!!! 

When I grow up I want to grow buds like that!!!


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> WOW!!! So Beautiful...!!!
> 
> When I grow up I want to grow buds like that!!!



hehe =)


this is what they will look like in 20 days...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet!!!

Here is one of my miniatures for you...lol...

Cheers...


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> Here is one of my miniatures for you...lol...
> 
> Cheers...




 coool !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 30, 2008)

o my goodness them things are nice


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

thnx cotton

day 24 - another 32 days..... 

hehehe












nearly there.... another 2 days, and it will be as big as the golf ball 














The plants without hps.. The branches allready feel realy heavy, there all gona be like collas... amazing shit...












All branches are same height as colla... 










this is what it looks like... from a meter or two...


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 31, 2008)

gota love what u do bro... looking sweeettttt...


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> gota love what u do bro... looking sweeettttt...



thnx bro

happy new year to you, hope u have a great year, the best u have had


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice grow man.Very nice.U growing in coco? Sorry just going by early pix posted in the thread.. Its really long gonna have to get some more spare time fore i read it.Anyways AWESOME man.


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice grow man.Very nice.U growing in coco? Sorry just going by early pix posted in the thread.. Its really long gonna have to get some more spare time fore i read it.Anyways AWESOME man.


nope, in soil.... plagroon mix.... 15% perlite....


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 31, 2008)

holy shit...ur gonna pull some weight there buddy


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year man!!!


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> holy shit...ur gonna pull some weight there buddy


I bloody hope so.......  

hny jordan



BuddyJesus said:


> Happy New Year man!!!


hny m8  !!!!!


*Happy new to all *

Here's the new year update....  Hope i was the first to post an update this year  hahaha 

*Day 25 Flowering ..... Added 125 Red CFL's...... *


----------



## del66666 (Dec 31, 2008)

you having a trial run then b 4 you grow some proper plants then?


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

del66666 said:


> you having a trial run then b 4 you grow some proper plants then?


something like that man..... something like that


----------



## del66666 (Dec 31, 2008)

looking like a lovely grow man im a little jealous 4 sure


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

del66666 said:


> looking like a lovely grow man im a little jealous 4 sure


thnx man, keep visiting, no need to jealous.....


----------



## caliboy80 (Jan 1, 2009)

happy new year to u 2 hommie...


----------



## passking (Jan 1, 2009)

How many pots you got there?
Are those 2 600watt hps?
I have 15 goin right now only a week from the chop,

I have 2x600watt hps

how do you water your pots?
I find it hard work 15 pots a time.
I was thinking to get a pump to go in my 220ltr water butt and somehow connect 15 pipes to it and just swich it on when needed?


here a few pix off my babies

AT 1 WEEK IN FLOWER











AT WEEK 2











THE LAST PICS I TOOK, (last week)

















Looks like your going to have some very nice smoke.


----------



## DWR (Jan 1, 2009)

passking said:


> How many pots you got there?
> Are those 2 600watt hps?
> I have 15 goin right now only a week from the chop,
> 
> ...



actually no, there only 600w & 400w I still havnt changed........ cant be bothrd but i think i am gona have to do it this evening.... ROFL !!! sorry i lied ^^

hehehe its only 600w & 400W atm.... but i got the 600w laying around, was ashamed to tell u guys i didnt put it up anyways..... 




I have 15 plants aswell 

I water them each single..... take out 12 pots.. and do 3 or 4 at a time..... 

also, when i take em out, i place them at diffrent spots.... so that they get equal amount of light.


And i am getting myself the gerdana waterin kit.... for 99 bucks...... 25 hoses to go to diffrent plants.... and you can upgrade the kit to 100 hoses  wich is nice.... 



Lovely pictures u have


----------



## passking (Jan 1, 2009)

I will look for 1 of those.
I never move plants about duh. learn something every day, thanks.
Have you grown 15 plants b4? what do u expect to yeild?
In the last week my plants have just exploded there fuckin massif now ill post a few more pix if thats ok??

What size are your pots, and how much water do u use for each watering?
And do you feed them every time you water in veg/flower?

I have 10ltr pots and when I water I put 3ltrs of water in each pot,
I have a 220ltr water butt and add my food to that ph it and leave it for 24hrs,
Is ok to leave the water & food mixture to sit?

Any advice or tips?

OUT


----------



## DWR (Jan 1, 2009)

passking said:


> I will look for 1 of those.
> I never move plants about duh. learn something every day, thanks.
> Have you grown 15 plants b4? what do u expect to yeild?
> In the last week my plants have just exploded there fuckin massif now ill post a few more pix if thats ok??
> ...



no i personaly havnt grown 15 plants for myself  but i've been with ppl that have grown way bigger  

i have 6.8 litres or something near that measurment, i water with max 0.8 litres of water maybe less..... 

I dont Feed the plants evrytime, i have a 2 litre Jug, that i fill up with the needed nutes... sometimes i give em plain water... sometimes i add nutes to the 2 litres...... less.... more.. u can tell by looking at your plants what needs what, wich is doing better.... what u should be doing more.... it all comes down to the plant to make the decision of what u need to give them.

I think its okey to let it sit in the water.... but mix it before u start givin the plants the water cuz the nutes will be at the bottom and well your plants wont get what there supposed to leaving u clueless  

hehee

peace and post your pics  no problem


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome grow!


----------



## IHaventGotAClue (Jan 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> I bloody hope so.......
> 
> hny jordan
> 
> ...


DWR is the man  Great grow cant wait to see those beautys get fat over the next few weeks 

you,v got a garden to envy my friend looking forward to new pics of your show ty


----------



## DWR (Jan 2, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> awesome grow!



thnx u



IHaventGotAClue said:


> DWR is the man  Great grow cant wait to see those beautys get fat over the next few weeks
> 
> you,v got a garden to envy my friend looking forward to new pics of your show ty



with that comment i'll update today 

day 26....... another 30 days to go


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 2, 2009)

drool....




...


----------



## passking (Jan 2, 2009)

They just keep getting better and better,
WOW your gona have some nice nugs there.
cant wait for next update.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

I love this thread, good updates---great pics, and a hell of a greenthumb! +Rep(if it lets me yet)


----------



## DWR (Jan 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> drool....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



passking said:


> They just keep getting better and better,
> WOW your gona have some nice nugs there.
> cant wait for next update.


thnx man 



caddyluck said:


> I love this thread, good updates---great pics, and a hell of a greenthumb! +Rep(if it lets me yet)



Ahhh thnx man  




*
DAY 27 Flowering......* 

Waterd today with Hesi Bloom Nutes...... 0.8 dl per 3 Pints... thats about 1.5 litres or so..... well it was 1.6 litres of water with 0.8 dl nutes.

Didnt take Ph nor EC 

And I moved all the Plants around again  It's getting easy to water them now, i feel like i could do 50 no problem  

haha no kidding, i think i will buy a gerdana watering system


----------



## IHaventGotAClue (Jan 2, 2009)

DWR your grow is amazing m8 you should learn some other the wanna be teachers how to do it right !!! atleast 40 oz 

What light,s are you using m8 did i read 1x600 hps 1x400 hps & 250 clf ive got the exect same equipment there only the room to use 1 at a time tho . Did you build that room yourself m8 ? 

Top job i love it, my room is only 2 by 6 , 8 feet high room for 6 trees just .

Im looking forward to your harvest date , Whats the strain again ?


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2009)

IHaventGotAClue said:


> DWR your grow is amazing m8 you should learn some other the wanna be teachers how to do it right !!! atleast 40 oz
> 
> What light,s are you using m8 did i read 1x600 hps 1x400 hps & 250 clf ive got the exect same equipment there only the room to use 1 at a time tho . Did you build that room yourself m8 ?
> 
> ...



cheers  

yeah 1x600 1x400 atm. the 600w i cant be bothrd to install......  i have to do it tomorrow..... and pluss i've waterd the plants today, so moving them out will be a very dirty job..

125W Cfl...... Strain is Big Bang ...

Nope, i didnt build the room myself, its a darkroom 120  120cm x 120cm x 200cm


----------



## IHaventGotAClue (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks great i want 1 of those rooms for myself now , What sort of money did you spend on it and where can i get one if you dont mind me asking .

The bigbang also looks great all your colas are forming nicely m8 and still about 5 weeks to go  Or is BB a fast flower 

Is this your 1st time doing 20 ? 

Best of Luck m8


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> i think i will buy a gerdana watering system


May I suggest an investigative trip down "Ebb 'n Flow alley"???

I think Al B. Fuct's Get a harvest every 2 weeks is just like following a recipe to a cake...

Your garden looks GREAT DWR !!!

One of these days, I'll grow like you big boys...lol...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2009)

just keeps getting better and better mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2009)

IHaventGotAClue said:


> It looks great i want 1 of those rooms for myself now , What sort of money did you spend on it and where can i get one if you dont mind me asking .
> 
> The bigbang also looks great all your colas are forming nicely m8 and still about 5 weeks to go  Or is BB a fast flower
> 
> ...


only 15 in there m8..... yeah the collas are forming beautyfully  i cant believe it.... its like every branch is a colla 

haha

Yeah its my first time..... And the Big Bang flowers in 8 weeks... 9 weeks for full canibinoid production.



I spent 299 on the box, 259 for 600w + Ballast + Bulb, 3x 50litres earth - 55 dollars - 25 big pots - 50 dollars - 20 small tiny pots - 10 dollars. - 2 Jojo's..... - Shipping cost about 60 dollars... came up to 750..


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> May I suggest an investigative trip down "Ebb 'n Flow alley"???
> 
> I think Al B. Fuct's Get a harvest every 2 weeks is just like following a recipe to a cake...
> 
> ...


haha big boys  nice   thnx man 

Trip down n flow..... dunno what that is  Will that take up much height... i was just going for something simple....  Like evry 24 hours water with 4 dl of water........ 



del66666 said:


> just keeps getting better and better mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



 thnx you


----------



## Isis (Jan 3, 2009)

so pretty green as far as the eyes can see


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2009)

thnx isis


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2009)

dont need a park ranger in there do you, im the man for the job.


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 3, 2009)

im pretty much kicking myself in the ass for not switching to my 1000W to flower...stayed with the 600W

looking good DWR


----------



## caliboy80 (Jan 3, 2009)

del66666 said:


> dont need a park ranger in there do you, im the man for the job.


 

LOL


----------



## doogleef (Jan 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> May I suggest an investigative trip down "Ebb 'n Flow alley"???
> 
> I think Al B. Fuct's Get a harvest every 2 weeks is just like following a recipe to a cake...
> 
> ...


I agree with gypsy. If you are going to look into an auto-water system I would consider making the jump to hydro ebb/flow. If done right, once you get it dialed in they should be less maintenance. Less maintenance = Less work = Happy lazy stoner


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2009)

del66666 said:


> dont need a park ranger in there do you, im the man for the job.


lmfao its not that big  




funkdocKT said:


> im pretty much kicking myself in the ass for not switching to my 1000W to flower...stayed with the 600W
> 
> looking good DWR


 Yeah, dude they dont sell 1000W over here what a joke...



caliboy80 said:


> LOL






doogleef said:


> I agree with gypsy. If you are going to look into an auto-water system I would consider making the jump to hydro ebb/flow. If done right, once you get it dialed in they should be less maintenance. Less maintenance = Less work = Happy lazy stoner


I dont know what that is. 





- 

Good time to update ... 4 Weeks Flowering - Day 28 Flowering.

I've made a little picture for you guys, for the guys and girls that just joined in this grow. 

this is how my progress went for 28 days since flowering :








day 28 Flowering : 4th week ......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 4, 2009)

here it is....

I am switching all my DWC to ebb flow... so easy once it is setup...

Deff the stoner's choice...lol...

*Drawings by:


*  Al B. Fuct





once had a dog named
*Mr. Ganja*


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 4, 2009)

^ awesome shit...

lookin amazing DWR...i think i may throw a time line picture montage together as well...dope shit


----------



## doogleef (Jan 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> here it is....
> 
> I am switching all my DWC to ebb flow... so easy once it is setup...
> 
> ...


Nice little compilation of Al B's stuff there, Gypsy. Rep+


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

happy new year brudda!


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 4, 2009)

Hoooolly cow DW them girls are looking godly.. Nicely done how many female to male came out of the seeds you started. I want to do some of my big bang but they get really huge and i dont have alot of spce too.


----------



## DWR (Jan 4, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> Hoooolly cow DW them girls are looking godly.. Nicely done how many female to male came out of the seeds you started. I want to do some of my big bang but they get really huge and i dont have alot of spce too.


Yeah man yeah 

Out of the bag seeds 1 out of 23 was female actually, one female turnd out male... well it was male.. i just thought it was female... 

-

Shame about the space, big bang is something diffrent than weed... it tastes fruity n very calming effect...


----------



## DWR (Jan 4, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> happy new year brudda!


thnx man, hny to you too 



funkdocKT said:


> ^ awesome shit...
> 
> lookin amazing DWR...i think i may throw a time line picture montage together as well...dope shit


aight.... 



GypsyBush said:


> here it is....
> 
> I am switching all my DWC to ebb flow... so easy once it is setup...
> 
> ...



Interesting....

Where the water falls down again, thats the growing area... that means the roots are in the water all the time... ? 

isnt that bad ?!?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 4, 2009)

Where the water falls back down is the reservoir holding the nutrient solution between waterings. The pump comes on a few times each day and floods the tray full of pots with nutes and then shuts off and the solution runs back into the resevoir. Never hand water again. Use recyclable (clean and reuse) medium rather than messy soil.


----------



## DWR (Jan 4, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Where the water falls back down is the reservoir holding the nutrient solution between waterings. The pump comes on a few times each day and floods the tray full of pots with nutes and then shuts off and the solution runs back into the resevoir. Never hand water again. Use recyclable (clean and reuse) medium rather than messy soil.


yeah i know that  

but where do the plants go ? on top of the 2. reservoir ???? 

And the roots are in water the whole time.... wont that be a problem ?

i dont know shit about hydro or whatever this is


----------



## DWR (Jan 4, 2009)

haha thnx for the 1 star rating..... u suck dude..

U know what, to make u just even more jealous of my grow :

heres an update for ya   Specialy for you 


day 29 .....  This where the buds start to get fat, 2 weeks of great growing now....  

I did a little shifting the plants again, all are in diffrent places..... Ones wit the biggest buds are on outside, smaller budage goes inside.....  But overall there pretty much equal......


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

nice....... im not surprized lol


----------



## IHaventGotAClue (Jan 5, 2009)

What a beautiful sea of green dwr 

Do you snip every thing away at the bottom half of the plants ? it helps to focus all the lights power & energy on those big top cholas only .

Your plants are a pic of health


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice....... im not surprized lol



 Your not suprised about what ?




IHaventGotAClue said:


> What a beautiful sea of green dwr
> 
> Do you snip every thing away at the bottom half of the plants ? it helps to focus all the lights power & energy on those big top cholas only .
> 
> Your plants are a pic of health


 Cheers m8, I snip'd 17 clones from the plants at the beginning... 


Otherwise i did chop off some uneeded stuff, but still have small branches on the plants... at the bottom... not so bad. u think i should snip off ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey DWR...

DWC is where the roots stay in the water all the time... and it is not bad, just has to be done right....

Ebb 'n Flow, has the plants on pots... and the pots on the tray....

The tray with the pots is then flooded several times a day.... (depends on the medium you choose)...

Simple and easy.... very stoner friendly...

Have you seen Al's 2 week harvest thread? totally worth the read...


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey DWR...
> 
> DWC is where the roots stay in the water all the time... and it is not bad, just has to be done right....
> 
> ...


yup i allready read it, pretty simple stuff  

cheers for explaining dude, i think i might give it a go.... just dont know where to start and what to buy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> yup i allready read it, pretty simple stuff
> 
> cheers for explaining dude, i think i might give it a go.... just dont know where to start and what to buy.


I made the first two with rubbermaid totes...

Cut the top half of one out and you have a nice little tray... 

Set that on top of another tote with the lid on....

Now you have a res. and a tray.... all you will need is a pump and some flexible hose...

There are tons of DIY, but if you need a hand... I can probably take you step by step... but it is simple...

I'll take a picture for you later... as soon as I find the charger for my camera....


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

whats a totes ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> whats a totes ?


Like these plastic boxes....


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, cool ..........  

If u only had one, u wouldnt have a lid for one, u said u used one.... didnt u need two ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> Ok, cool ..........
> 
> If u only had one, u wouldnt have a lid for one, u said u used one.... didnt u need two ?


I used one tote (box) as a reservoir for the water.... with the lid on it...

Then I made a tray, by cutting another tote....

Place it on top of the res with the lid....

Now drill the holes for the fill and the overflow....

I'll send you some pics as soon as find that damn charger....lol...


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I used one tote (box) as a reservoir for the water.... with the lid on it...
> 
> Then I made a tray, by cutting another tote....
> 
> ...



sounds cool..... The overflow drainage thing olny drains a cetrain amount of water right ? 

That some water is still at the top or not ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> sounds cool..... The overflow drainage thing olny drains a cetrain amount of water right ?
> 
> That some water is still at the top or not ?


If you look at this *animation*, it shows both stages... flood, then drain...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> sounds cool..... The overflow drainage thing olny drains a cetrain amount of water right ?
> 
> That some water is still at the top or not ?





GypsyBush said:


> If you look at this *animation*, it shows both stages... flood, then drain...



So as you can see... during the flood cycle the over flow tube is what controls how high the water will rise...

During the drain cycle, the tray empties completely...

I use pots with hydroton (clay balls), and I clone with rapid rooter plugs...

I flood 4x a day for a few minutes during lights on...

If you use rockwool, 1x a day is sufficient... rockwool absorbs a lot of water...

Still no charger, but it will appear...lol....


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So as you can see... during the flood cycle the over flow tube is what controls how high the water will rise...
> 
> During the drain cycle, the tray empties completely...
> 
> ...


 okey cool man, thnx so much for ya help + rep  


cant wait for them pics


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 5, 2009)

you thinking about going hydro?im gonna set up a three tray system in my dr150 so i can always have a FLUSHING tray...very important but very overlooked step in a perpetual harvest setup. shits looking great brother!


----------



## IHaventGotAClue (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> Cheers m8, I snip'd 17 clones from the plants at the beginning...
> 
> 
> Otherwise i did chop off some uneeded stuff, but still have small branches on the plants... at the bottom... not so bad. u think i should snip off ?


Its up to yourself m8 your plants look perfect as they are but it should improve your yields at the end im sure 

i always trim the bottem myself because my plants be bunched close togeather like yours only smaller scale and the bottom half or 1/3 of my plants do not get much light, plus under the bottem 1/3 the yields isent worth much in the end . 

So i trimm it all away at least the bottem 1/3 and it lets all the hps lights energy and intensity focus on those big heavy cholas to get bigger ,Rather than it being waisted on the popcorn honey oil buds at the bottem 

Ive seen the name lollypop be used for this method latley ive been doing it for years i think they use the name lolly pop because the bottem 3rd is like a lolly stick with the lolly on top i guess

Why dont you try on some and see if your yields are any better .. You should see the difference once the start growing again in 2-3 days 

Keep it up my friend


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> Your not suprised about what ?


i was sure ur gonna ask dat lol im not surprized by the way ur plants looks lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 5, 2009)

damn, i can hardly keep up with your journal DWR....


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> you thinking about going hydro?im gonna set up a three tray system in my dr150 so i can always have a FLUSHING tray...very important but very overlooked step in a perpetual harvest setup. shits looking great brother!


 nice, yeah i was thinking of having 3 reservoirs.. 1 with nitrogen... 1 with bloom nutes... 1 with plain water.

 KEep me posted



IHaventGotAClue said:


> Its up to yourself m8 your plants look perfect as they are but it should improve your yields at the end im sure
> 
> i always trim the bottem myself because my plants be bunched close togeather like yours only smaller scale and the bottom half or 1/3 of my plants do not get much light, plus under the bottem 1/3 the yields isent worth much in the end .
> 
> ...



If i did it today, would i hurt my plants.. and would they stop growing ? or is the just another newbie thing that ppl say that dun have a clue ?

Cuz i dun want to actually stunt my plants 2 weeks back.  




cheetah2007 said:


> i was sure ur gonna ask dat lol im not surprized by the way ur plants looks lol


^^ heheeeeeee cheers cheetah



purplekitty7772008 said:


> damn, i can hardly keep up with your journal DWR....



 heheeeeeee.... visit daily.. and all will b good


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

day 30 Half time........

Cant be bothrd to water..... The pots arnt lighweight yet... so i dun know. prob let her take up all the stuff today, give her a flush tomorrow.... give her some nutes in 5 days.... then in 15 days i will start the flush.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 5, 2009)

damn DW, u got it goin on! beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 6, 2009)

Look good man.. Buds are startin to fill out nicely.


----------



## DWR (Jan 6, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> damn DW, u got it goin on! beautiful pics!!!!



 thnx man...... 



BuddyJesus said:


> Look good man.. Buds are startin to fill out nicely.


cheers man, hopefully they will quaddrupple in size  ROFL


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 6, 2009)

Hell ya i hope the same man! I'd orderd seeds a lil while ago.. just started them up a few weeks back.. i'll try and get pics up of them later on tonight.


----------



## DWR (Jan 6, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> Hell ya i hope the same man! I'd orderd seeds a lil while ago.. just started them up a few weeks back.. i'll try and get pics up of them later on tonight.



allright cool, i'll be in bed by then... going now... 


so, u gona update today with some pics, not that i stay up for no reason


----------



## impreza160207 (Jan 6, 2009)

there puttin on the weight there gorgeous pics dude cracking grow!!!


----------



## buckd316 (Jan 6, 2009)

nice bro, cant wait to see the harvest.


----------



## DWR (Jan 6, 2009)

impreza160207 said:


> there puttin on the weight there gorgeous pics dude cracking grow!!!


thnx you, gona update now, again, i opend the growbox and was amazed by the look of the buds.... all getting nice and heavy ..... MMMMMMM





buckd316 said:


> nice bro, cant wait to see the harvest.


 Cheers m8, sure thing, i can hardly wait to chop them  



*DAY 31 *




















1% Brown hairs....







FUCKING AWESOME !!!!!   Cant wait for my Hijacks to go in the ground this is gona be some serious shit !














































Cant wait to smoke them SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!! I am gona roll up a 20 gramm joint and just smoke it like i am mad  

























































i love the jagged edges on the leafs.. evrytime i think that but never type it, now i have....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2009)

uh a ppr k foook cant git ma words oot, nnnniiiiicccccccccccccccce, rep to u m8


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

nice shit mate! call me when u roll the 20 gramer lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 6, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice shit mate! call me when u roll the 20 gramer lol



 Sure thing m8



del66666 said:


> uh a ppr k foook cant git ma words oot, nnnniiiiicccccccccccccccce, rep to u m8


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

looking good as usual DWR!
you should give me a plant  lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 6, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> looking good as usual DWR!
> you should give me a plant  lol


i would if i could 

i got some clones left from these plants... all the same...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey DWR...

I am sorry I haven't posted the pics I promised...

I took a road trip a few weeks ago and I just cannot find the damn charger for the camera...

and I have the whole thing apart too.... bummer... I am cleaning and it would be the perfect time to show you inside and out... although it is stupid simple...

Your plants look awesome mate...

I hate to keep repeating it, but this is one of the finest, healthiest looking bunch of plants I have seen in a while...

Best of luck.. and I won't forget... I'll get the damn pics...lol...


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey DWR...
> 
> I am sorry I haven't posted the pics I promised...
> 
> ...




 hehehe, hope u find that damn charger ! GRRR


----------



## del66666 (Jan 7, 2009)

i was going to post my pics of my 12 ft bubblegum, must be least 5 kilo but i left my camera in a hotel in palastine as i was in a hurry to leave.


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

del66666 said:


> i was going to post my pics of my 12 ft bubblegum, must be least 5 kilo but i left my camera in a hotel in palastine as i was in a hurry to leave.


fuck me...... !!!!! rly ?? 5 kilos lol.. thats allot man !


----------



## buckd316 (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish it was ok for not only us medical growers to grow but every one! Just take garden tours! I would love that. Urban grower is one lucky mofo.


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 7, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> i wish it was ok for not only us medical growers to grow but every one! just take garden tours! i would love that. urban grower is one lucky mofo.


hahahahha....REMO IS THE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> I wish it was ok for not only us medical growers to grow but every one! Just take garden tours! I would love that. Urban grower is one lucky mofo.



I am a medical grower, i've got major problems with my head.... if i cant smoke i get migranes..... I havnt got a card tho.... 

Also, i will using most of my weed for people with tumors, cancer and shit like that.....  Just dont want to die when i make my oil  ROFL !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

DAY 32 - Still no signs in growth being halted by me snipping of loads of stuff ! Guess there just strong girls that dont get all pussy on me ! 

Also, i have noticed a major bud growth on all lower branches.... looking good.



thnx u girls  love ya




-


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 8, 2009)

damn dwr nice jungle, whatcha running in that tent? 600's? I had a hell of a time getting temps in 70-77 range. Had to keep buying damn inlines. Nice tubes though, exactly the ones I got! just different hoods. The buds will super dense, cant wait to see they next few weeks for growth. Should be inmpressive


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 8, 2009)

pretty sure he's running one 600 & one 400


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> damn dwr nice jungle, whatcha running in that tent? 600's? I had a hell of a time getting temps in 70-77 range. Had to keep buying damn inlines. Nice tubes though, exactly the ones I got! just different hoods. The buds will super dense, cant wait to see they next few weeks for growth. Should be inmpressive



Hey jo, long time no see ?




funkdocKT said:


> pretty sure he's running one 600 & one 400



Yup correct


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 8, 2009)

DWR said:


> Hey jo, long time no see ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in a 2x2? holy shizzzaa


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> in a 2x2? holy shizzzaa


nooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ROFL ! 


4x4x6.76666666 or so.. dunno


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 8, 2009)

6.76666666? realy that close. great tape measure you got there to get you that accurate. lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> 6.76666666? realy that close. great tape measure you got there to get you that accurate. lol


hehe rly 2 meters  ist hat 6 foot n more ?


----------



## Smokedatshitbro (Jan 8, 2009)

good work dwr, cant wait to smoke em with ya bro


----------



## Iknowthat (Jan 8, 2009)

good work bro


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2009)

Smokedatshitbro said:


> good work dwr, cant wait to smoke em with ya bro





Iknowthat said:


> good work bro




 rofl....


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice setup DWR. Plants look great! Half way there, brother.


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2009)

Thnx Richard was just about to update 

DAY 33 ! 

*Im telling you guys i've made this *BIG BANG WAY MORE POTENT THAN IT SHOULD BE !!!!!!!!!!!! *Check all of this resin out on the pics... its crazy..... some places its white !!!!!! a Big Bang goes White ^^ ROFL 













*


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG +rep we totaly need more threads like this floatin around. amazingly sexy beautiful buds and lots of them. plus all the girls. you my sir are a god for this idea.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

you da man!!!


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 9, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## DWR (Jan 9, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> OMG +rep we totaly need more threads like this floatin around. amazingly sexy beautiful buds and lots of them. plus all the girls. you my sir are a god for this idea.



yeah man love the girl in the bath 



caddyluck said:


> you da man!!!



thnx man  



funkdocKT said:


> lookin good


 thnx u


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 9, 2009)

uuuggghhhhh!!!! that GOOD weight


----------



## DWR (Jan 9, 2009)

day 34

moved plants around again.... gona leave em like this for another week or so......


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2009)

And i just got some more Seeds  

Trainwreck !













And i got em FREE  this is the way I roll..... I think soon i'll have like 20 diffrent strains..

I got AMS 1 seed left, prob wont grow good.. , Big Bang 1 seed, White Widow from nirvana 2 seeds.. , Big Bud - 2 seeds, BubbleGum - 10 seeds , Trainwreck 5 seeeds, HiJack#3 14 seeds or so


Cant wait for next grow operation


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 10, 2009)

great grow so far


----------



## caliboy80 (Jan 10, 2009)

lookin great dwr, u must b totally stoked man...

im not hatin the pics of the women either... mac and bumblebee pics are unreal quality i used to love lookin at alley baggett back in the day..


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> lookin great dwr, u must b totally stoked man...
> 
> im not hatin the pics of the women either... mac and bumblebee pics are unreal quality i used to love lookin at alley baggett back in the day..



hrhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to stop by, but Damn they are coming along nicely 

How long into flowering are they? And what nutes? 

Sorry if these questions have been answered but 77 pages is a lot to read


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 10, 2009)

dammmnnn man i fucken love it


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Sorry it took me so long to stop by, but Damn they are coming along nicely
> 
> How long into flowering are they? And what nutes?
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been answered but 77 pages is a lot to read



I used TnT twice now from hesi... once in veg after 5 days, then i gave em some more just 4 days ago...

Feed em with Hesi Bloom, do it nearly evry watering exept for twice now, once i did a flush, once I added some more N to it... thats about it.

Oh yeah, yesterday i gave em Top Max Bloom stuff, and about 40 gramms of mollases... LOL  

I went crazy..... 


-

And if you look'd a page back u would see what day it is, Today is 


DAY 35

Yesterday was day 34...



growman3666 said:


> dammmnnn man i fucken love it


 cheers


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 10, 2009)

got them updates posted in my journal! finally lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2009)

DAY 35 - some leafs turning yellow allready...


----------



## DWR (Jan 11, 2009)

Day 36 -














Next few weeks this is gona be painfull, i am gona have to be taking off many leafs so that no mold can build up ...


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

got a question :

As u can see my leafs are starting to turn yellow, and well..... going white.... some are allready white.... 

Should I just take them off ?



-

thnx in advance..... Realy would like to have an answer soon as possible, cuz the lights go off soon


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work man. im still followin cuz im lovin it. wish i could help with the leaves but im a noob. cant wait to see it dried.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 12, 2009)

goddamn! That is some canopy. I'm sorry to ask, but how many plans do you have in there? I'm too lazy to go search through 77 pages. And how much do you expect to yeild off them? Thanks for the awesome journal. You've kept up on and always with pics. I would take the leaves off. Looks like your 2/3 done already.


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> nice work man. im still followin cuz im lovin it. wish i could help with the leaves but im a noob. cant wait to see it dried.


 cool dude





bryant228 said:


> goddamn! That is some canopy. I'm sorry to ask, but how many plans do you have in there? I'm too lazy to go search through 77 pages. And how much do you expect to yeild off them? Thanks for the awesome journal. You've kept up on and always with pics. I would take the leaves off. Looks like your 2/3 done already.


15 plants - big bang...

*edit* expected yield.... what comes out comes out 

tbh. i expect a kilogramm....  ROFL ! prob be about 500g's


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> goddamn! That is some canopy. I'm sorry to ask, but how many plans do you have in there? I'm too lazy to go search through 77 pages. And how much do you expect to yeild off them? Thanks for the awesome journal. You've kept up on and always with pics. I would take the leaves off. Looks like your 2/3 done already.


if he were to remove some of the leaves would that promote bud growth or just stress the plant? ive always been curious because u are ripping off healthy plant matter....


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> if he were to remove some of the leaves would that promote bud growth or just stress the plant? ive always been curious because u are ripping off healthy plant matter....




bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

haha I got 15 and about to cross them all check out my journal and I have cali's train wreck


DWR said:


> And i just got some more Seeds
> 
> Trainwreck !
> 
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 12, 2009)

bubblegum yum, their ggrrreeaat


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

del66666 said:


> bubblegum yum, their ggrrreeaat



rofl ^^


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

DAY 37

Added some nutes....... Hesi Bloom shit... ^^

Didnt test ph....... didnt test ec...... didnt test humidity, didnt test temps..... 

But I did change all pots around again..... but i waterd and changed plants after i took pics.....


 Top view...

 some buds

 some more

 some more

 and more ^^

 and more....

again top shot view - without cfl....


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

Again DwR chop'd loads of shit of the plants, i must say it realy did help last time, cuz overall my buds are pretty dense.... and heavy  And full of resin its crazy.

i mean the last big bang didnt have one bit of resin ! This should out do it by 1000%

anyway heres a shot of my snips i took, i dont let it dry.. put it in freezer been there for abt 2 hours,, hope that i can get some hashish again.. i did it wet last time aswell, so shouldnt be a prob this time....







got a feeling its a bit more than last time, even tho i didnt chop of half as much ^^


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 12, 2009)

Dude do you seriously make hash with leaves and crap like that???

And if so what kind of hash and what kind of results?


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Dude do you seriously make hash with leaves and crap like that???
> 
> And if so what kind of hash and what kind of results?



yeah mon ! yeah mon ! 

u can make hash.....  amazing huh  

just finish'd the first step of making hash.... now i have to wait another 4 hours to let it all set... then i will drain water off....

looking good guys 


and i am expecting the same result as last time...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

whatup dude? the setup isn't working yet...i have problemos wit the temperature regulator


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> whatup dude? the setup isn't working yet...i have problemos wit the temperature regulator



 Whats wrong with it ?


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 12, 2009)

hey! how do u make ur hash?...i know i can find threads on it but id really like to knoow your method...or if u can point me in the right direction of where u learned it from...on another note...ur grow is so impressive...u keep saying ur big bang is stronger now with the resin and all, but i didnt see what was dif from the last grow...is it just better setup? or is it just better?


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey! how do u make ur hash?...i know i can find threads on it but id really like to knoow your method...or if u can point me in the right direction of where u learned it from...on another note...ur grow is so impressive...u keep saying ur big bang is stronger now with the resin and all, but i didnt see what was dif from the last grow...is it just better setup? or is it just better?


Well, its just amazing............ i think these plants even outdid my 400w single plant..... seriously.... i got another 3 weeks to go....... i rly am just proud of how these big bangs are coming. maybe i screwd up first time, and now its coming out correct.. i dont know but... i know one thing.. they look 10x better then the mother 



And for the hash technique....

I do the gumby hash method..



U get your trim..... U get a bucket.... U get some Ice. 

Put your trim in the bucket with the ice smashed.... or in cubes.. i had to smash mine, i had to freeze a bowl of water.... then i smash'd it.

Now add water to the trim & ice....



If your trim isnt cut up yet, i use a sicsor to cut it all up...




Now get your mixer out, Mix it for about 15 minutes......... Go crazy... 



After you've done that.... you get a Sieve 








Get all the stuff out, and press out all the water out of the leavs and shit...

make sure you drain of water good.... 



After that you get your 2. bucket.. and pour the content thro the sieve again







So u can catch all the little leafs u couldnt achieve b4... now you've only got the hash water left.... with no leafs in there 



Let it stand for 4 hours... dont move it, gravity does it thing.

After the 4 hours you do this 





Make sure you dont suck up the stuff thats at the bottom 

Then you pour the contents in to a smaller jar... let it sit for another 2 hours...... 



get a turkey blaster or try and get the left over water out by pouring carefully..

At the end you'll have a small amount of water left in the jar, what u do is this : get a coffee filter, put it over a cup 





at the end..


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks! im about to get to work on this one! i got a shitload of trim i been savin from my outdoor grow and trimmings from the prestent grow...i'll let u know how it turns out!


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> thanks! im about to get to work on this one! i got a shitload of trim i been savin from my outdoor grow and trimmings from the prestent grow...i'll let u know how it turns out!



cool........ i'm about to suck out the remaining water.... and make my hashish ^^

yipiiiii

gl to you


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 13, 2009)

you should invest in some bubble bags...same idea...just a little easier IMO

good job though


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

funkdocKT said:


> you should invest in some bubble bags...same idea...just a little easier IMO
> 
> good job though



thnx...... bubble bags........ will be something i will buy maybe in 2 years or so, but for now.... i am fine with my hash being all together, arnt those bag for basicly getting grade hash ?


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 13, 2009)

got 2 more hours of soaking...once u usre the coffee filter is what is left in the filter the hash or what is in the little water below?


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> got 2 more hours of soaking...once u usre the coffee filter is what is left in the filter the hash or what is in the little water below?


emmm coffee filter is last, and what remains in there is hash.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice stuff. ima just make canabutter with my trimmings. friends tell me it works great


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> emmm coffee filter is last, and what remains in there is hash.


 sweet! thanks alot man!


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> thnx...... bubble bags........ will be something i will buy maybe in 2 years or so, but for now.... i am fine with my hash being all together, arnt those bag for basicly getting grade hash ?


yeah...same freeze and filter technique...you just get different standards of hash...with the finest grade being the most potent


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> nice stuff. ima just make canabutter with my trimmings. friends tell me it works great


awesome  gota let me in on ya technique



twistedentities said:


> sweet! thanks alot man!



ey no problem 




funkdocKT said:


> yeah...same freeze and filter technique...you just get different standards of hash...with the finest grade being the most potent



word, prob shoul invest in tthat shouldnt I


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

good night all the hash i just made bang'd me away... and i still got half the spliff left..

didnt take any pics, batteries went flat.... 

but it look'd the same..... brown hash.. this time it was dark brown ! lovely stuff....


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

Day 38....

buds all sticky....


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 14, 2009)

damn man shits gettin thick as hell in these past few days.


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> damn man shits gettin thick as hell in these past few days.


 thnx u man


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 14, 2009)

Still looking perfect! Just perfect! About how tall would you say your plants are at? They look like they maybe at around 24-30"?


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Still looking perfect! Just perfect! About how tall would you say your plants are at? They look like they maybe at around 24-30"?



there 60cm's tall, without pots.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

DWR said:


> Whats wrong with it ?


well it can't work like i want. i mean it can turn the heating on...not the cooling system


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> well it can't work like i want. i mean it can turn the heating on...not the cooling system



dude, i think i might just send u fucking growbox !!!!!!!!!!! with a bloody exhaust fan... 

I still got a growbox thats got holes in it, i kept it  hhahahaaaa... so, yeah..

i could send u it....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

lmao! no need man. thanks anyway...


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

DAY 39 

-

3 Plants have leafs with purple dots on em, anyone know if this is good or bad.. and if bad. how can i change it... give more nutes ? I dont like giving loads of nutes... i give about 0.5 dl per 2l. water...... dunno if thats enough.. but it says 2.5dl = 10l. water

so maybe i should add more ?

But anyways my plants are looking good and all branches are starting to get the same size.. of course theres some plants that are huge... couldnt reach them, cuz they were in the middle and couldnt b bothrd to get them all out just for a single snap.. so i took the front ones wich have got great budage on em.. check it out


























tipps of the leafs as u can see are kinda of dead....  only another 18 days till chop ... so maybe there supposed to b like that.

dunno. 



















































smalles plant outside... not as much resin as the rest either... but still looks decent.
































These buds are getting full light coverage now, since yesterday .. moved plants around..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

hehehe no comersials here lol (im talkin bout the energy drink  ) it looks more then decent my man! Cheers!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehehe no comersials here lol (im talkin bout the energy drink  ) it looks more then decent my man! Cheers!!!


yeah i was just in my room inspecting all branches... and my god i am gona be like this kid here when i harvest :

[youtube]r9kn4iy_GS8[/youtube]


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehehe no comersials here lol (im talkin bout the energy drink  ) it looks more then decent my man! Cheers!!!



hahah i just got it ! ROFL !!!!!!! energy drink, and i overread your ( * * ) 

so .... damn..... STONED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passking (Jan 15, 2009)

How much do u expect to harvest?






What would be your goal?


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

Aiming for 400gramms +


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 15, 2009)

DWR said:


> dude, i think i might just send u fucking growbox !!!!!!!!!!! with a bloody exhaust fan...
> 
> I still got a growbox thats got holes in it, i kept it  hhahahaaaa... so, yeah..
> 
> i could send u it....


feel free to send it this way lol...you should kill your goal of 400g

good luck...as always, looking awesome


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2009)

DWR said:


> Aiming for 400gramms +


 
Dammmm DWR,,looking really good man,,cheers to you bro,,I think your aim will be more on the + side,,keep up the great work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

funkdocKT said:


> feel free to send it this way lol...you should kill your goal of 400g
> 
> good luck...as always, looking awesome



thnx you, sure would send it your way dude..... but i might use it for veg chamber... i dont know yet, if i dont use it i will send it free to you  

it just has rips & holes in it ...




HoLE said:


> Dammmm DWR,,looking really good man,,cheers to you bro,,I think your aim will be more on the + side,,keep up the great work
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


cheers HoLE  Sure would b cool to get more  

 Peace  good to have you back around


----------



## passking (Jan 15, 2009)

400g is les then 1/2gram per watt?




you got 2x600watt right,


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 15, 2009)

passking said:


> 400g is les then 1/2gram per watt? you got 2x600watt right,


i believe he's running 1x600W & 1x400W for a total of 1000W...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

the setup is workin' man! temps - 26 C


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> the setup is workin' man! temps - 26 C




heh... minus 26 ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol u kno i meant +++++26 lmao!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> lol u kno i meant +++++26 lmao!!!




whats the problem with 26 !!!!????  I have 26 atm. plants love me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

nuffin wrong man this is the shit lol so i'll transfer my mates plant in me g-room 2nite


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

Day 40 Flowering....

Lucozade brings power to your mind and body ! Makes you work that extra mile u couldnt before !








Water'd today, Moved Plants...... Check pics for comparison from when i 
took them out, moved plants around and waterd..

Before Watering and moving around :







After Watering and moving around
















----


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

OHHHHHH MAN !!!!! CHEETAH WHY THE FUCK DO I SMOKE SO MUCH ! 

I READ IT DOESNT WORK ITS -26 c !!!!!!!! ROFL !!!!!!!!!! FUCK ME


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

u smoke so much coz u have wot to smoke lmao! i will smoke much when i finish the fuken DP brainbstorm


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

btw where do u think i live man?? in the tundra ? lol if its minus 26 in my groom when the hps is on i will have to get my gands on some North pole rider X Alaskan ice lmao!


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> u smoke so much coz u have wot to smoke lmao! i will smoke much when i finish the fuken DP brainbstorm



^^ hahaaaaaaaa



cheetah2007 said:


> btw where do u think i live man?? in the tundra ? lol if its minus 26 in my groom when the hps is on i will have to get my gands on some North pole rider X Alaskan ice lmao!



jaja.... 

&#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072; &#1086;&#1090; &#1041;&#1098;&#1083;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;?


right ???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha this dun have any sence man


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahaha this dun have any sence man



pfff, stop hijacking my thread  !!!!

rofl......


----------



## ripz (Jan 16, 2009)

lookin proper mate, hope alls well finally got mine running


----------



## SayWord (Jan 16, 2009)

just found this. can u tell me how many plants in ur sog and under what light? thanks.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 16, 2009)

how much longer do you have til harvest DWR?


----------



## DWR (Jan 16, 2009)

ripz said:


> lookin proper mate, hope alls well finally got mine running


thnx man, all is cool... good job on getting your stuff up and running 



SayWord said:


> just found this. can u tell me how many plants in ur sog and under what light? thanks.


15 plants...... Under a 600W Hps & 400W Hps at the back...... 125 W CFL RED - At the front.... 



purplekitty7772008 said:


> how much longer do you have til harvest DWR?



Exactly 15 days... Gona Start flushing tomorrow


----------



## DWR (Jan 16, 2009)

Day 41


----------



## ripz (Jan 16, 2009)

are you going to try high density planting next time with no veg?


----------



## towelie... (Jan 16, 2009)

jo DWR your setup looks so awesome i'm copying it 

getting a 80x80x160 tent size S
200 watt envirolight
9 plants
hesinutes
and small cfls for side lighting

still not sure on which strain to buy, got some suggestions?

i'll get a growjournal up when i set it up


----------



## DWR (Jan 16, 2009)

ripz said:


> are you going to try high density planting next time with no veg?


i dont know yet...  



towelie... said:


> jo DWR your setup looks so awesome i'm copying it
> 
> getting a 80x80x160 tent size S
> 200 watt envirolight
> ...



haha cool... 

i dont know what strain to buy just dont buy any seeds from the headshop, its like 60's weed and shit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 17, 2009)

Super Duper Man...

you flushing for 2 weeks?

and I had to laugh with you guys...

I do live in the Tundra (West Alaska) and we just went from -33F/-36C to +45F/+7C ... in 28 hours...

Talk about a shift... had my space all set up for the cold... (I use outside air to keep temps in check), and over night it shot up to 85F in there..lol...

It's ll good now... back to mid 70's... ladies are happy... just waiting on the next cold snap to button everything up again...

Gotta admit though... I don't like it when it melts in the middle of winter, but it sure beats th 50 below we had last month...lol....

Cheers guys...


----------



## ledgend (Jan 17, 2009)

hi dwr the girls are looking great iv been following for a while now as im also growing big bang x12 and started 2 week flush yesterday, this my first ever grow and i just wanted to ask what percent of brown hairs you have as your starting your flush?


----------



## kidmuffin (Jan 17, 2009)

your plants are looking really nice


----------



## SayWord (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah, they look real good. how high is the 600w from the canopy?


----------



## DWR (Jan 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Super Duper Man...
> 
> you flushing for 2 weeks?
> 
> ...



true temps were higher here today aswell.. thnx god !!!

glad all went good with ya grow 



ledgend said:


> hi dwr the girls are looking great iv been following for a while now as im also growing big bang x12 and started 2 week flush yesterday, this my first ever grow and i just wanted to ask what percent of brown hairs you have as your starting your flush?



There prob at about 20% - 25% Brown...... 



kidmuffin said:


> your plants are looking really nice



cheers 



SayWord said:


> yeah, they look real good. how high is the 600w from the canopy?


3 hands..... about 60cm's......


----------



## ledgend (Jan 17, 2009)

cool i think mines about the same, i doubt ill get as much as you though they've had a few shocks along the way so some are a bit stunted but there are some specimens too (live and learn) i cant wait


----------



## DWR (Jan 17, 2009)

ledgend said:


> cool i think mines about the same, i doubt ill get as much as you though they've had a few shocks along the way so some are a bit stunted but there are some specimens too (live and learn) i cant wait



How much are u aiming for then m8 ?


----------



## ledgend (Jan 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> How much are u aiming for then m8 ?


i was hoping for about 400gm dry but i think id have to be pretty lucky to get that its hard to say being my first grow one day i think i've got tons the next im not so sure.


----------



## DWR (Jan 18, 2009)

ledgend said:


> i was hoping for about 400gm dry but i think id have to be pretty lucky to get that its hard to say being my first grow one day i think i've got tons the next im not so sure.



Word..... ^^ 



Day 42... Week 6 ... Flushing starts tomorrow, doesnt need watering today...


----------



## ripz (Jan 18, 2009)

looking good dude your gonna have a nice crop there


----------



## DWR (Jan 18, 2009)

ripz said:


> looking good dude your gonna have a nice crop there



i hope so


----------



## ripz (Jan 18, 2009)

looking at those pics you knows it bruv!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 18, 2009)

ripz said:


> looking at those pics you knows it bruv!!!



 cheers man......


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 18, 2009)

damn....already looking fat, those gals are gonna get obese these last 2 weeks


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 18, 2009)

looks fuckin tasty man
your grow has been pretty flawless DWR, props for that buddy
u better get an oz a plant


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 19, 2009)

they are lookin awesome man! Big UP!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 19, 2009)

DWR said:


> pfff, stop hijacking my thread  !!!!
> 
> rofl......


oh....  hehehe !!! 
Update: the setup is workin very fine. day temps +27 C ; night temps +20 C. can't upload photos, coz i forgot my data cable...shit...fuk... anyway... i'll start my new grow log tomorow, when i can post the picz.  >>>>> DWR


----------



## DWR (Jan 19, 2009)

funkdocKT said:


> damn....already looking fat, those gals are gonna get obese these last 2 weeks


i sure do hope so 



HookedOnChronic said:


> looks fuckin tasty man
> your grow has been pretty flawless DWR, props for that buddy
> u better get an oz a plant


thnx... what u mean with flawless  ???





cheetah2007 said:


> they are lookin awesome man! Big UP!!!



cheers...


cheetah2007 said:


> oh....  hehehe !!!
> Update: the setup is workin very fine. day temps +27 C ; night temps +20 C. can't upload photos, coz i forgot my data cable...shit...fuk... anyway... i'll start my new grow log tomorow, when i can post the picz.  >>>>> DWR




cool, cant wait for them pics


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 19, 2009)

its not a big deal man... nuffin compared to ur bomb ass bitches  kiss-ass lmao!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> its not a big deal man... nuffin compared to ur bomb ass bitches  kiss-ass lmao!!



thnx you 


Day 43..... Still havnt waterd.... think i might have to today....



Snap'd some pics while lights turnd on


----------



## ripz (Jan 19, 2009)

lovely!!! very nice clean grow


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 19, 2009)

flawless, another word for perfect i guess

you never really fucked up is what it means i guess


----------



## DWR (Jan 19, 2009)

ripz said:


> lovely!!! very nice clean grow


cheers ripz 



HookedOnChronic said:


> flawless, another word for perfect i guess
> 
> you never really fucked up is what it means i guess



 cheers man, good definition


----------



## smithb63 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey man sweet grow.... i like your setup a lot... sorry if you have already said it but what kind of light is that???


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jan 19, 2009)

your going to love the yield weight !!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 19, 2009)

smithb63 said:


> hey man sweet grow.... i like your setup a lot... sorry if you have already said it but what kind of light is that???


600W & 400W .... 


And a 125W Nlite CFL



Hedgehunter said:


> your going to love the yield weight !!!!!!



cheers man ! I sure do hope so


----------



## smithb63 (Jan 19, 2009)

cool man thanks!


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

Day 44


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

lovely looking plants d, most iimpressive lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

omg omg omg


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> lovely looking plants d, most iimpressive lol


thnx you Mr. W  



cheetah2007 said:


> omg omg omg


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 20, 2009)

it looks like there arent many trichs for day 44 of flowering?? i dunno though im just sayin maybe the light is tricking me
but still a flawless grow my man, i could only wish to have the outcome u have had so far


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> it looks like there arent many trichs for day 44 of flowering?? i dunno though im just sayin maybe the light is tricking me
> but still a flawless grow my man, i could only wish to have the outcome u have had so far



thnx u.... prob the light, cuz well..... there doing better than my orig. big bang...

these are clones and they are doing way better..

so i am happy...


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 20, 2009)

when are we gonna start the pool about final harvest weight? lookin dank mayne!


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

ok then my ruff guestamate is 17.5 oz dry


----------



## SayWord (Jan 20, 2009)

wow. how long was the veg? or was there one?


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> when are we gonna start the pool about final harvest weight? lookin dank mayne!


... thnx..... dunno...... 

didnt think of doing something like that but now u said it lets get the bets going ^^ 



mr west said:


> ok then my ruff guestamate is 17.5 oz dry



seems realistic 



SayWord said:


> wow. how long was the veg? or was there one?


yeah there was one, a pretty shitty one aswell... all the things didnt go as plan'd..... had some bad soil atb.. changed to new soil.. then things went good... veg'd proporly for about 3-4 weeks.....


and all together its been 104 days since i cut clones.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

hes aiming for 100 gs per plant i believe, westie.


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hes aiming for 100 gs per plant i believe, westie.



lmfao.... heeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

hohohoooo


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

Well watch this space an we'll see if im right lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 20, 2009)

plants are lookin good!...i bet 100 will be close...


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 20, 2009)

nine hunned and eight grams.....BOOOYYYYEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 21, 2009)

haha qp per plant!!! that would be insanity! i'm going to say 1 and a half lbs


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2009)

Thnx for ya votes.... 

day 45...



Took some pics just as lights turnd on... and one without them on.. got a crap cam.. so sorry... but they look good.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

now seriously... my vote is 969 and a half grams


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

DWR said:


> Thnx for ya votes....
> 
> day 45...
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

did u hear about the majic tractor?

It turned into a field.

Field of green


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2009)

emm thnx cheetah i hope i get 969 gramms


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> did u hear about the majic tractor?
> 
> It turned into a field.
> 
> Field of green



? huuuuhhh  ???


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

DWR said:


> Thnx for ya votes....
> 
> day 45...
> 
> ...


what about the majic milk float, turned into a cauldisac..........
bumpity bump bump...........


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2009)

hehe......  

gtg guys, cya in the eve


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2009)

heh. allready back..... didnt take long at all.. have to go back on friday to bring papers to someone.... hmmmm... sucks...

wanted to do it today, anyways had spare time to put my clones that were standing around for atleast 30 days 

heheeee.... oh and i had some bag seed... 1 turn'd out female.. she's currently going back to veg.... allready got some branches..... planning on cloning the shit out her... the weed was the bomb.. check pics


the others are Big Bang......  I cant let them go... i think i'll keep until i die...


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 21, 2009)

damn dude! they look so nice...the pics b4 the light got bright that shows the colors, sweet!


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> damn dude! they look so nice...the pics b4 the light got bright that shows the colors, sweet!



 thank you very much...


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2009)

DAY 46



Moved pots around, i feel like i've achieved a good equal grow, meaning that all my plants have great buds on em....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

ah man, very nice!!


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 22, 2009)

Great journal from start to finish. Thanks again for keeping it going. Can't wait for see the end product.


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> ah man, very nice!!



 thnx man ...... 

 



bryant228 said:


> Great journal from start to finish. Thanks again for keeping it going. Can't wait for see the end product.



 Sure thing man, i cant wait to see the end product either.


----------



## ledgend (Jan 22, 2009)

[/ATTACH]
hi dwr not long now hey, what do you think of my big bangs they have just over a week left hopefully .


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2009)

hey ledgend those look awesome......  nice collas..... mine are a bit smaler, but are bigger than redbulls now... 

lovely stuff man, got any pics under normal light ? 

beautyfull man + REP


----------



## ledgend (Jan 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> hey ledgend those look awesome......  nice collas..... mine are a bit smaler, but are bigger than redbulls now...
> 
> lovely stuff man, got any pics under normal light ?
> 
> beautyfull man + REP


ill get some tomrrow, i have read your journal but can't remember if you'd lost any of the 20 started with? i'm thinking of having 20 for my next grow but cant decide some people say intense is better and others say give them room!


----------



## DWR (Jan 23, 2009)

ledgend said:


> ill get some tomrrow, i have read your journal but can't remember if you'd lost any of the 20 started with? i'm thinking of having 20 for my next grow but cant decide some people say intense is better and others say give them room!



i had 24.....

then i had to move the 9 smaller ones out of the room as u can see they wouldnt of had space... 

so it went down to 15...... 

Sucks that u can't edit a title.... 





Anyways 


DAY 47 - Another 9 Days to go.....

1 plant has leafs with purple dots on em....... Dunno if thats good or bad, also my leafs are curling inwards.... arn't the supposed to curl upwards when near finito ?

or is it downwards... cuz if so.. then there getting ready ? ROFL  ??





























see leafs all curly.....  hmmm... anyway they still look good to me


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2009)

shit man i remember when you fisrt started them babies off,
amazing stuff man amazing


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW! I hav'nt been by in a while, they are friggin sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 23, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> shit man i remember when you fisrt started them babies off,
> amazing stuff man amazing





caddyluck said:


> WOW! I hav'nt been by in a while, they are friggin sweet!!!!!!!!!!






-


cheers guys !!!!!!!!!! 

-


Here's a pic from b4, couldnt resist taking a quick snap shot... 

 

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## DWR (Jan 24, 2009)

DAY 48


Cant be bothrd to water..... but i should.


here are pics.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 24, 2009)

that blotching looks like it could be a phosphorous deficiency...nugs look fuckin tight though


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Everything looks great,

but whats going on with the leaves DWR?


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 24, 2009)

I just found this grow. I have 2 600's and chose the same pots, have my clones under a 400 getting ready so it was great to see the same thing I had planned in my head. Thanks for being so cool about the updates etc. Made me feel like I have made the right choice. Thumbs up, beautiful garden. Rep if i could pull my head outta my ass and figure out how.


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 25, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> I just found this grow. I have 2 600's and chose the same pots, have my clones under a 400 getting ready so it was great to see the same thing I had planned in my head. Thanks for being so cool about the updates etc. Made me feel like I have made the right choice. Thumbs up, beautiful garden. Rep if i could pull my head outta my ass and figure out how.


New layout is messed, everything is explained here

https://www.rollitup.org/support/146837-cant-find-rep.html


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the triple x bud porn..... Perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> that blotching looks like it could be a phosphorous deficiency...nugs look fuckin tight though



thnx man, the leafs i dont know, could be..... only another 7 days... so ..

doesnt matter  hehehe might need it for next time, what would u do if u had that ?




purplekitty7772008 said:


> Everything looks great,
> 
> but whats going on with the leaves DWR?


:9 thnx kitty, i dont know whats going on with the leafs



LandofZion said:


> I just found this grow. I have 2 600's and chose the same pots, have my clones under a 400 getting ready so it was great to see the same thing I had planned in my head. Thanks for being so cool about the updates etc. Made me feel like I have made the right choice. Thumbs up, beautiful garden. Rep if i could pull my head outta my ass and figure out how.


cheers man, hope yours turns out great !


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Thanks for the triple x bud porn..... Perfect!!!!!!!!



no problem.


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, thank you. This is a model for me. Surfing for months and this is it. So much work on top of you keeping us well posted. My first rep goes to you provided it works. Thanks


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> Hey, thank you. This is a model for me. Surfing for months and this is it. So much work on top of you keeping us well posted. My first rep goes to you provided it works. Thanks


cheers man..... i hope it all goes perfect for you  

thnx for the rep


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2009)

dwr you are the man, looooooking good as ever, check my albums to see what i do with enviros.


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

day 49 - Week 7 - I could harvest now....... And i allready had one bit of mold on a bud....

I knew it would happen to one of em.... and it did, only a tiny bit.. i took it off with my fingers.. inspected all plants... evrything seems ok, but i think that there ready to harvest soon...

maybe next few days  what u guys think ?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2009)

stop getting to eager lol


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2009)

yes sir, let those girls keep doing their thing... good things come in time homie.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd say at least another week. I still see lots of white pistols.


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

del66666 said:


> stop getting to eager lol


 yeah guess so



Bucket head said:


> yes sir, let those girls keep doing their thing... good things come in time homie.


sure, but in 7 days its chop chop ^^


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

doogleef said:


> I'd say at least another week. I still see lots of white pistols.



yeah, i think a week will do.....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2009)

easy said but i can never wait, but i have faith that you can


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

del66666 said:


> easy said but i can never wait, but i have faith that you can



No problem 

hehe.....


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2009)

DWR said:


> yeah, i think a week will do.....



Word... sounds bout right


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Word... sounds bout right



Word ! cheers for giving me your opinion


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2009)

day 50


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 26, 2009)

Danm man, they are very close. I'd say they were ready. Just a couple questions, what type of soil did you use? And why type of nutirents were you using, and what was your feeding schedual like? Hate to ask some many questions, but I'm in the process of starting my grow. And I really want your results. Thanks, I'll be watching.


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Danm man, they are very close. I'd say they were ready. Just a couple questions, what type of soil did you use? And why type of nutirents were you using, and what was your feeding schedual like? Hate to ask some many questions, but I'm in the process of starting my grow. And I really want your results. Thanks, I'll be watching.



 I am using Plagroon Grow Mix Soil ! Best soil out there for me atm. 

I am using Hesi Nutes TnT & Bloom - Top Max Bloom -

I started off giving them 2 loads of tnt, after that i regulary fed them with bloom nutes from hesi, sometimes i decided to add top max bloom stuff in there, somedays i did just a plain water watering 



-

And what do u mean * were ready ? * ???


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 26, 2009)

wow dude! i remember some pages back you stated that this big bang is gonna be more potent than the last, u still thinking that? what did u do that was different?...your plants look awesome...


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> wow dude! i remember some pages back you stated that this big bang is gonna be more potent than the last, u still thinking that? what did u do that was different?...your plants look awesome...



hell yeah, i think i harvested the other big bang way to early.... cuz these clones are way better than my other big bang... 

heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ........... 

thats why, resin production is off limits compared to the last one... 

-

What I did diffrent :


Lights 60cm's above plants all the time.. couldnt do that b4.. growbox to small..

Soil - Had new Soil this time.. and not some shitty stuff... Also had Coco in my Soil b4.. wich suck'd !

Nutes - Well atleast i got some Hesi nutes... rofl.... b4 i only had topmax bloom.... didnt do anything.. 


-

sry for late reply was on the phone... rofl.. cya tomorrow guys


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 26, 2009)

DWR said:


> I am using Plagroon Grow Mix Soil ! Best soil out there for me atm.
> 
> I am using Hesi Nutes TnT & Bloom - Top Max Bloom -
> 
> ...


Sorry. Meant to say they are ready. Meaning they look ready. Thanks for the reply


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 26, 2009)

very kool man, so was the one b4 this your first grow? this is my first and i can definitly say things will be even better next time...that learning curve gets ya the first time...lol...have u ever tried Gravity? ive heard good and bad but am having a really good experience with it...a very noticable difference...cant wait to see your harvest pics


----------



## buckd316 (Jan 26, 2009)

i say a 1 or 2 more weeks.


----------



## legend (Jan 26, 2009)

DWR said:


> i had 24.....
> 
> then i had to move the 9 smaller ones out of the room as u can see they wouldnt of had space...
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2009)

legend said:


> DWR said:
> 
> 
> > i had 24.....
> ...


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> very kool man, so was the one b4 this your first grow? this is my first and i can definitly say things will be even better next time...that learning curve gets ya the first time...lol...have u ever tried Gravity? ive heard good and bad but am having a really good experience with it...a very noticable difference...cant wait to see your harvest pics



nope, dont know what that is... care to explain  ?

peace



buckd316 said:


> i say a 1 or 2 more weeks.



cheers man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

DWR said:


> day 50


oh oh oh ah ah ah  jungle bruda! B U M P ! lol cheers!


----------



## DWR (Jan 27, 2009)

thnx cheetah...


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 27, 2009)

DWR wow! Your plants looked amazing from the first time i say this journal! and now they are incridfuckinble!!! Mad props man!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 27, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> DWR wow! Your plants looked amazing from the first time i say this journal! and now they are incridfuckinble!!! Mad props man!!



thnx buddyjesus  


nice to hear that


----------



## DWR (Jan 27, 2009)

day 51


----------



## legend (Jan 27, 2009)

DWR said:


> legend said:
> 
> 
> > u got big bang aswell havnt ya  ?
> ...


----------



## DWR (Jan 27, 2009)

legend said:


> DWR said:
> 
> 
> > ya 12 big bangs, loving those close ups tric's are looking good and they really do smell like green apples don't ya think?
> ...


----------



## caliboy80 (Jan 27, 2009)

great job dwr man!!!, uv got plenty of work in harvesting them plants dude, any guess of the final weight


----------



## DWR (Jan 27, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> great job dwr man!!!, uv got plenty of work in harvesting them plants dude, any guess of the final weight


no none what so ever...... 

thnx man, i am gona harvest in 8 days... then bring have to hide it..... 

ppl are coming round... so harvest will be in 8 days... 

peace


----------



## legend (Jan 27, 2009)

DWR said:


> legend said:
> 
> 
> > Sure do smell like green apples at the beginning, but at the end more of a fruity mix i would say....
> ...


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jan 28, 2009)

The tents are only as good as your carbon filter as far as smell goes.

You are going to be exhausting outside of the cab, so no matter how much smell the cab keeps in, the exhaust is going to let all the smell out.


----------



## DWR (Jan 28, 2009)

day 52








some hash again....


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 28, 2009)

hash looks good.

i've never smoked any...

what does it taste like?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking AWESOME !!!!

Finally found the charger to my camera....

here is a peek of what's cooking in Gypsy's kitchen....

I'll get the homemade ebb/flow pics to you a lil later... finally...

oh and sorry about the hijack... couldn't help it...


----------



## DWR (Jan 28, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> hash looks good.
> 
> i've never smoked any...
> 
> what does it taste like?


shampoo from any dealer.. allthough last weekend i had some good hashish, smelld musky... 

made by dwr.. like fresh fruity stuff...





GypsyBush said:


> Looking AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Finally found the charger to my camera....
> 
> ...



looking good bro, say man... do i see some caramal heads... ?

like one or two... 

this pic here :







lovey stuff man ! 


when u gona harvest ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> shampoo from any dealer.. allthough last weekend i had some good hashish, smelld musky...
> 
> made by dwr.. like fresh fruity stuff...
> 
> ...


I had been looking for my camera charger... it is my scope...lol..

Best way to see the trichs... in my world....lol...

I have a host plants in different stages... a very unorganized SOG of various strains in different stages of development...

I should be chopping a few over the next couple of days....

Some of it is already in my personal stash... after a 2 week cure...

The sativa came out freaking marvelous... the kind of weed that makes you want go do shit... get out and enjoy life... I love it....

I'm going to snap off a few shots of the homemade ebb/flow now... 

brb....


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 28, 2009)

damn gyps...

gotta break out the UV-b now...those trichs are B-E-A-UTIFUL


DWR...your killing it as usual...shitty that you gotta chop early


----------



## DWR (Jan 28, 2009)

funkdocKT said:


> damn gyps...
> 
> gotta break out the UV-b now...those trichs are B-E-A-UTIFUL
> 
> ...



thnx man


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

funkdocKT said:


> damn gyps...
> 
> gotta break out the UV-b now...those trichs are B-E-A-UTIFUL


Thanks!  I'm happy... and stoned...lol...

So now... about the UV-b light... care to elaborate a bit?

Don't think I know about this...




funkdocKT said:


> DWR...your killing it as usual...shitty that you gotta chop early


Shame... but all the same, AWESOME JOB DUDE!!!!

here are a few pictures of my tent running 4x 2ft HO T-5 (normally double, just waiting on my other light to get back from warranty) doing some light vegging on the homemade rubbermaid tote ebb/flow setup...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry you gotta chop early dwr 

but Im sure it will still be a great smoke.

and gypsy, those trichs are wonderful.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

looks real nice gypsybush man !

--

And i was talking to a guy yesterday telling him about my trichomes, and he said that if they are allready standing up it aint much further away, they've been up for atleast 2 weeks or so.. since i checked they were all up..

also i have caramal heads on some, but this stupid cam sucks, + the light of the hps sucks so much it takes away the beauty ! I know loads of hairs are still white, but i got another 3 days to go  

Also he says that using a microscope is cool n all, but when your growing big u just want to harvest the whole batch at a certain week so with the time u dont use it anymore, of course this way u get the best weed.... no doubt.. 

Day 53


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

nice man niiiiiice!


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice man niiiiiice!



cheers man


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

i'll update again.... couldnt upload that many b4... had to go out quickly...

so all buds are pretty big  evry bud is atleast the size of my palm... wich is nice..... Also are bigger than a golfball..... easy....


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

plants look fuckin great DWR +rep from ya boy!


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> plants look fuckin great DWR +rep from ya boy!



hahaa fucking thank u man !


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

if u rep me pls leave your name.. would be nice... thnx anyways.

hehe


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 29, 2009)

What can I say...????


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What can I say...????


cheers man


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2009)

Way to go, DWR! That is some of the nicest BigBang I have ever seen . That compares to the Greenhouse Seeds video on the strain.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 29, 2009)

looking good homie, but it kinda makes me sad cause i tried to germ a big bang fem a few days ago. The thing cracked and taproot came out but no new growth its been like four days now.lame


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 29, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> looking good homie, but it kinda makes me sad cause i tried to germ a big bang fem a few days ago. The thing cracked and taproot came out but no new growth its been like four days now.lame


Chill man, sometimes it takes over a week for the seeds to break through.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 29, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Chill man, sometimes it takes over a week for the seeds to break through.


time will tell


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 30, 2009)

man everytime i look at your pictures i just sit and stare!! Can't wait to see them all trimmed up and lovely looking =)


----------



## DWR (Jan 30, 2009)

day 54


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 30, 2009)

so completely bad ass. Be proud. Hell i dont personally know you and am pumped for ya.


----------



## DWR (Jan 30, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> so completely bad ass. Be proud. Hell i dont personally know you and am pumped for ya.



hahah cool, thnx man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

they look perfect my man!


----------



## DWR (Jan 30, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> they look perfect my man!


thnx man


----------



## legend (Jan 30, 2009)

DWR said:


> legend said:
> 
> 
> > Sure do smell like green apples at the beginning, but at the end more of a fruity mix i would say....
> ...


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2009)

hey legend thats one beautyfull harvest m8 !

Can u tell me how u long u let them flower for ?

Congrats on those beautys


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2009)

day 55


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

cant wait to fill my tent like that lol, inspiring man.


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> cant wait to fill my tent like that lol, inspiring man.



 I didnt think it would fill up like this 

i was gona put some cages around the plants, but yeah u can see.. rofl... cages would of been to big, and i would of need a 240x240x200cm growbox, wich i am getting next time...  In about 2 months...

so, i hope to improve my technique  And harvest 1 Plant per day... i allready got a little idea brewing up


----------



## legend (Jan 31, 2009)

DWR said:


> hey legend thats one beautyfull harvest m8 !
> 
> Can u tell me how u long u let them flower for ?
> 
> Congrats on those beautys


cheers man, they were 8 weeks in flowering some of them probably could have gone longer but of course i needed the room for drying, can't wait to find out how much i get how long did you dry and cure your original batch im after a slightly sticky finish to try and keep a bit of weight


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2009)

legend said:


> cheers man, they were 8 weeks in flowering some of them probably could have gone longer but of course i needed the room for drying, can't wait to find out how much i get how long did you dry and cure your original batch im after a slightly sticky finish to try and keep a bit of weight


dryd completly in 3 days, was summer then.. so it was nice and warm 

hehe


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

Wanna see something *gross*???

Click on the red square.... but be careful.... very graphic...



GypsyBush said:


> here are some of the metal bits they removed from my right leg...


----------



## Survolte (Jan 31, 2009)

looks awesome mate. Great job. I cant wait start my rubermaid aero grow. Now I cant stop thinking about it lol. Your plants look smoketastic.


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Wanna see something *gross*???
> 
> Click on the red square.... but be careful.... very graphic...


 dude nice one man ! how did u do that ?



Survolte said:


> looks awesome mate. Great job. I cant wait start my rubermaid aero grow. Now I cant stop thinking about it lol. Your plants look smoketastic.



Hahaha cheers bro, hope all goes well for you


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

DWR said:


> dude nice one man ! how did u do that ?


Broke both leg bones (one leg) in 7 places by slipping and falling on the ice... 2 steps from the front door of my house...

How's that saying go... shit happens..!!!!!

Almost a year and 4 surgeries later... fuck I am tired of this,.....

Anyways glad you got a kick out of it...


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Broke both leg bones (one leg) in 7 places by slipping and falling on the ice... 2 steps from the front door of my house...
> 
> How's that saying go... shit happens..!!!!!
> 
> ...




damn what a bad accident u told me that b4, shit ive got a bad memory.... can only remember faces good ^^

this your last surgery ? how does your movement feel, and how should it feel recoverd like new ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

DWR said:


> damn what a bad accident u told me that b4, shit ive got a bad memory.... can only remember faces good ^^
> 
> this your last surgery ? how does your movement feel, and how should it feel recoverd like new ?


It;s ok dude...

This is surgery 4 of 5 so far...

and I am in a full cast, so no movement at all... for a few weeks anyways...

I doubt it will ever feel like new... I not only broke the bones, but I damaged every piece of soft tissue in my foot... I am lucky they haven't cut it off yet...

The best I can hope for is not too much pain for the rest of my life... and not too bad of a limp, but I know they will be there on some degree...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 31, 2009)

ooh.

they've gained weight

I guess we'll be seeing a harvest soon since you have
to chop early.


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It;s ok dude...
> 
> This is surgery 4 of 5 so far...
> 
> ...


Damn man, well.... u know, i allways had accidents amzingly never broke anything  But I have an amazing healing system....

maybe its mind over mater dude, a little.. try and think of healing your foot with your head.. like send things down there, i know it sounds weird, but its worth a try.. might heal a big better 

heheee useless information.... lol guru information.... hope u dont have any pains what so ever 



purplekitty7772008 said:


> ooh.
> 
> they've gained weight
> 
> ...



I dont have to chop early, i was planning on harvesting on the 2. of february anyways  So tomorrow is harvest day...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

Chop Chop


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Chop Chop


hehe not yet


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

Waterd again for the last time... 

Week 8 - Day 56 Flowering !


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

how much you expecting yield DW?


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> Waterd again for the last time...
> 
> Week 8 - Day 56 Flowering !





growman3666 said:


> how much you expecting yield DW?



about 400gramms...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

what type of reflective are you using??


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chop Chop!!!!

Congrats on the successful grow DW


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> what type of reflective are you using??


what do u mean ? i got a darkroom 120w with mylar walls or something like that its 98% refelctive material... and 2x cooltubes with adjust a wing. ..





purplekitty7772008 said:


> Chop Chop!!!!
> 
> Congrats on the successful grow DW



Thnx you, but I will be doing the harvest tomorrow morning alone, chilling... dancing.. buying some batteries, buy some stuff that i need to chop.. 

thnx ! I cant wait to chop down !


----------



## BuddyJesus (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't wait till you chop down either! Congratz on such an awesome harvest!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> Damn man, well.... u know, i allways had accidents amzingly never broke anything  But I have an amazing healing system....
> 
> maybe its mind over mater dude, a little.. try and think of healing your foot with your head.. like send things down there, i know it sounds weird, but its worth a try.. might heal a big better
> 
> heheee useless information.... lol guru information.... hope u dont have any pains what so ever


Actually it has been scientifically proven on athletes that visualization works both for improving performance as well as healing... 

"Seeing" your muscles working harder and harder in your mind will actually help them work harder....

I use that all of the time at physical therapy... as I move, I imagine all of the muscles, ligaments, nerves, blood vessels... all working as they should.. stretching and contracting....

You know.. people are finally waking up to the fact that we have lost a great deal of knowledge by turning our backs to Nature...

Thanks for sharing your thoughts... it makes me feel like there are more good people out there than I normally do....

Not useless at all DWR... 

Thanks!!!!







BuddyJesus said:


> I can't wait till you chop down either! Congratz on such an awesome harvest!


What he said... Who could argue with Buddy Jesus....?!?!?


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> I can't wait till you chop down either! Congratz on such an awesome harvest!


thnx man  hahahaaa see ya tomorrow 



GypsyBush said:


> Actually it has been scientifically proven on athletes that visualization works both for improving performance as well as healing...
> 
> "Seeing" your muscles working harder and harder in your mind will actually help them work harder....
> 
> ...


exactlyx man, sometimes i think i am crazy but i find out each day i am just like some ppl on earth.. cheers bro.. couldnt of said it better of how to think of it... 

its like sending stuff around your body, cant explain.. but it seems to work


----------



## caddyluck (Feb 1, 2009)

hell of a job! them ladies filled out real nice, picture perfect.......almost 1000 posts!!!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 1, 2009)

well congrats bro you made it! 
if i was you i would harvest after the pots are completely dry as u just watered....but w/e lotsa weed


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> hell of a job! them ladies filled out real nice, picture perfect.......almost 1000 posts!!!!



thnx bro



HookedOnChronic said:


> well congrats bro you made it!
> if i was you i would harvest after the pots are completely dry as u just watered....but w/e lotsa weed


yeah shouldnt of waterd but oh well  

hey and i am looking for head high, so cutting down today would be ideal right ?

as i have my indica strains that i buy and smoke....


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

Need help asap.

Ok. i am gona harvest no doubt today ! But what I would like to know from someone with a little knowledge is :

I want a head high, i dont want to be stuck to my chair at all.. this is not the point of this weed for me.... I know that in the dutch pharamacies they do a 9 week - 10 week grow because of the high cbd & cbn.... now this is only good for people with pains and stuff like that right ?

so i am thinking, i get weed thats 10x better than anything I could grow anyways, so why try and get something thats the same ?

No point.. right ? I want a head high.. so the question is will I get a good head high from this point of stage ?

cheers... any advice would be realy cool cuz i've got my scissors next to me, and my portable stereo system ..... and some beers... and yeah. im ready guys


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2009)

travel back in time to last week and chop them then lol. They will be what they will be, how was u planning on drying an curing?


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

Mr. West i am gona take off the leafs... then let them dry in my growbox... with the fan on hopefully be dry by wednesday  if not im fuck'd !!!!!!! 

hahahahaaaaaaaa

and now i am starting to harvest allready.... 

started with the smallest and still havnt even finish 1/5 of the plant.. and got another 14 to go.. omg... 

my fingers are all sticky 

check pics


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2009)

good luck mate and dont forget to make some finger hash, just rubb all the stiky into a ball and thats ya finger hash, ull prolly have a big lump og it by the end lol.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

cheers mr. west my finger are all sticky..


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 2, 2009)

did u check the bud to see what type of high it is, anyway some will prob b heady high and some will b body stone so keep the heady for ur self, ull b cutting all day m8, are u going to make hash wit the kief?


----------



## ripz (Feb 2, 2009)

good luck dwr hope you make it outta that jungle nice n stoned


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2009)

oil oil oil make butane honey oil with ya frosty trim lol thatll give u a buzz and a half lol.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

Id check that buds potency with a test. From the looks of it @ this point itll be a short lived high and wear off quick. 

Even for a upitty smoke its gonna need a bit IMO. Plants looking fucking great though dude.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> did u check the bud to see what type of high it is, anyway some will prob b heady high and some will b body stone so keep the heady for ur self, ull b cutting all day m8, are u going to make hash wit the kief?


yeah man i am cutting for ages.... 7 plants to go... 

gona make oil for some patients with illnesses see if it works.. 



ripz said:


> good luck dwr hope you make it outta that jungle nice n stoned


hahah cheers man  



mr west said:


> oil oil oil make butane honey oil with ya frosty trim lol thatll give u a buzz and a half lol.


i'll give it a try 



Bear*rack Olama said:


> Id check that buds potency with a test. From the looks of it @ this point itll be a short lived high and wear off quick.
> 
> Even for a upitty smoke its gonna need a bit IMO. Plants looking fucking great though dude.


cheers man, yeah i hope it aint like u say.... 

cuz that would suck... i hope its a nice head high that last long enough...  sure it will b, cuz they look 1000x better than the orignal ones.. and all my buds are majorly dense


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

took 4 minutes ago, gona let my girl have a go at harvesting she loves weed 

so yeah a little present for her, hope she likes it, cuz i will be angry if she wont harvest ! means i waited for nada 

ok, would upload more pics but it takes ages on riu... so yeah u only get to see 4 of em... later i will upload more..

so i havnt harvested any heads yet.. gona make some photos of all collas.. tbh. there were way more collas.. evry branch was nearly a colla.. and some were even same sized..


----------



## buckd316 (Feb 2, 2009)

nice bro, very nice....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

they look hella good, but i would have waited. all i see is white hairs. still looks hella good though. no complaints here.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

thnx man

sum more pictures


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they look hella good, but i would have waited. all i see is white hairs. still looks hella good though. no complaints here.



cheers m8, white hairs... as soon as i took em out of the box, i could see like 40% red hairs.. 

I could of waited 2 weeks more, but i think this is the last time i will be growing this strain.. takes to long..... want a 8 weeker..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> cheers m8, white hairs... as soon as i took em out of the box, i could see like 40% red hairs..
> 
> I could of waited 2 weeks more, but i think this is the last time i will be growing this strain.. takes to long..... want a 8 weeker..



i'd smoke it all.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd smoke it all.


 i got a older woman next to me that I think came to ring the door bell today for weed... u see i told her about the oil shit, and she should look it up and if she wanted anything she would know where to go.. aight.. so today she rings the door bell i freak out ^^

rofl..

cheers for the nice comment m8


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> yeah man i am
> cheers man, yeah i hope it aint like u say....
> 
> cuz that would suck... i hope its a nice head high that last long enough...  sure it will b, cuz they look 1000x better than the orignal ones.. and all my buds are majorly dense


depends on the strain a lot really. could go either way. It looks pretty good from where Im sitting though brother.

Most people love hash oil after theyve had it once or twice. I have to hide it from myself @ times. No way anyone else gets any unless they are hurtin bad. Ill share my buds though.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> depends on the strain a lot really. could go either way. It looks pretty good from where Im sitting though brother.
> 
> Most people love hash oil after theyve had it once or twice. I have to hide it from myself @ times. No way anyone else gets any unless they are hurtin bad. Ill share my buds though.




aight m8.... i got drugtested for oil once, and they told me that its worse than heroin i told them to get lost i didnt get stoned..



well my girl aint harvesting so i have to do it  hahaha i knew it.. lazy


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> aight m8.... i got drugtested for oil once, and they told me that its worse than heroin i told them to get lost i didnt get stoned..
> 
> 
> 
> well my girl aint harvesting so i have to do it  hahaha i knew it.. lazy



WHAT? Someones pulling your leg and it nearly came off bro. Honey/hash oil shows up as thc and thats it, just like you smoked a doobie. Or a bowl of hash. They cant see if you ate it or if you smoked it pretty much unless they blood test you right then after you ingest it by any means or shortly thereafter.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> WHAT? Someones pulling your leg and it nearly came off bro. Honey/hash oil shows up as thc and thats it, just like you smoked a doobie. Or a bowl of hash. They cant see if you ate it or if you smoked it pretty much unless they blood test you right then after you ingest it by any means or shortly thereafter.


they can measure the "level". i don't know what it means but some dude at rehab said they measured his at 29, or was it 19? he had a med card and got in trouble for something else. they told him if he gave up his med card and tested clean they would drop the other charges.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

here it goes, ......................

http://www.idmu.co.uk/pdfs/drugtest.pdf


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they can measure the "level". i don't know what it means but some dude at rehab said they measured his at 29, or was it 19? he had a med card and got in trouble for something else. they told him if he gave up his med card and tested clean they would drop the other charges.




yes by blood levels and i think they can do it with hair as well...

and that is just fooked about them making him turn over his card. I could understand if he was making b&e's to pay for bud or something but anything else would be insane.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

no seriously, they told me i smoked oil.... and its true I did, just 2 evening b4. i was baffled.. i mean of course i am gona admit it... thats way cool ^^


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

the remaining 15 plants.,.. best pic i got out of all  
At last i can sleep ! Fucking 10 hours harvesting with some breaks... 


here's without the collas








heres with collas


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> no seriously, they told me i smoked oil.... and its true I did, just 2 evening b4. i was baffled.. i mean of course i am gona admit it... thats way cool ^^





NEVER admit to anything unless they have the plants/smoke in your hands bro.

How were you supposed to know that cookie in your home boys fridge was a canna cookie baked up wit a ton of hash oil in it? How are they to prove otherwise if you hadnt admitted to taking it willingly?

They have to have UNDENIABLE evidence in most cases or you can get off. Law dogs bring problems period. From all I know anyways. Luckily I keep my hands clean enough theyve never gotten close enough to do anything


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

Good night all !!!!!!!! im finishd for a little while with growing, i'll be making my own strain for the upcoming season 

Love'd it and thnx to all that posted help'd... and gave me motivation. 

cheers to you all ! 

N good night


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> here it goes, ......................
> 
> http://www.idmu.co.uk/pdfs/drugtest.pdf




damn we should call you google master bro. that was fast
I can never find crud to do with something specific when searching for it LOL


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> NEVER admit to anything unless they have the plants/smoke in your hands bro.
> 
> How were you supposed to know that cookie in your home boys fridge was a canna cookie baked up wit a ton of hash oil in it? How are they to prove otherwise if you hadnt admitted to taking it willingly?
> 
> They have to have UNDENIABLE evidence in most cases or you can get off. Law dogs bring problems period. From all I know anyways. Luckily I keep my hands clean enough theyve never gotten close enough to do anything


bro, i didnt feel like staying there for 30 days ok... cheers.. rather admit i smoke.. remember a porky pine allways gets slapd pretty hard !

thats why i keep it real with evry1 ! Tell them the truth, they saw im ok.. they let me home.. i wont go in to details, but lets put it like this i beat up 3 police guys, landed up in some psycho home... yeah total bs... attackd my father... emmm i cant remember anything.. u see thats what the ppl told me at that place also my father and police dropd charges cuz it was christmas and i was a nice dude.. and honest.. u see it allways pays off 

 maybe not in the usa..  im smart with it.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 2, 2009)

wowza yeah your caught red handed there on mass levels may as well be a bigger man about that. Have fun on your break since youve got the jars to be nice and full or whatnot....


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a bit of advice for your next harvest, cut the plants from their roots in the dark. If you harvest the plants that have been in the light, they start to pull up all the the starches, etc that were stored in their roots overnight.

You will have a cleaner burning, better tasting, and faster curing bud this way. Not that they will taste bad now, but it will take longer to cure and will not burn quite as clean.


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> wowza yeah your caught red handed there on mass levels may as well be a bigger man about that. Have fun on your break since youve got the jars to be nice and full or whatnot....



rofl yeah man true.. i got cought red handed and i cant say i remember or i didnt do it cut that eve doesnt exist in my mind.. alcahol is shit in big masses 




bongrippinbob said:


> Just a bit of advice for your next harvest, cut the plants from their roots in the dark. If you harvest the plants that have been in the light, they start to pull up all the the starches, etc that were stored in their roots overnight.
> 
> You will have a cleaner burning, better tasting, and faster curing bud this way. Not that they will taste bad now, but it will take longer to cure and will not burn quite as clean.


thnx u very much, all advice is very apreciated so if u want to moan pls do i only can learn and become a better grower


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 2, 2009)

It's been real fun and educational watch this grow of yours. You made it seem too easy. Maybe other people on here make it too hard. Can't wait for the final weight on this. Good job man!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great harvest DW....

did you do weight it wet yet? (haha, that rhymes)

And this strain was Big Bang? whatever strain it
was, it grew wonderfully, and I hope you get knocked

on ur ass after smoking it.


Smoke a doobie for us!!!


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> It's been real fun and educational watch this grow of yours. You made it seem too easy. Maybe other people on here make it too hard. Can't wait for the final weight on this. Good job man!


hehe maybe i do make it look easy  it was easy ..... 




purplekitty7772008 said:


> Great harvest DW....
> 
> did you do weight it wet yet? (haha, that rhymes)
> 
> ...


wet weight about 1.8 kilos..... i weigh'd 3 plants they came in at 420 gramms... x 5.... = 2100 Gramms.... maybe - 300 gramms = 1800 gramms.. i realy dont know.. its my guess as i only did at the beginning... 

so maybe i might just get 400 gramms ?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have 2.1kg wet you will prolly have over 600g dry. NICE. That is a good haul for 1000W and that strain.


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

doogleef said:


> If you have 2.1kg wet you will prolly have over 600g dry. NICE. That is a good haul for 1000W and that strain.


well i hope so


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

Drying :

12 lines hangin at the top... 3 lines at the bottom and 1 line in the middle going across with all collas !



check pics

and pls dont say: dont leave the hps on .... cuz i wont, its just for the pics.. so i had more light...


----------



## Survolte (Feb 3, 2009)

wow amazing harvest dude. Im so jealous. one day.....


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

Survolte said:


> wow amazing harvest dude. Im so jealous. one day.....



thnx u


----------



## BuddyJesus (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR! What a great start to finish journal! Congrats on such a spectacular harvest! Go ahead and give yourself a pat on the back from me! How long did it take for all the trim work? Are you gonna make some fine ice hash? Again great job! 

~Buddy J~


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

BuddyJesus said:


> DWR! What a great start to finish journal! Congrats on such a spectacular harvest! Go ahead and give yourself a pat on the back from me! How long did it take for all the trim work? Are you gonna make some fine ice hash? Again great job!
> 
> ~Buddy J~



well i was working from 11am - 22:00 pm  

i gave myself a pat on my back, cheers

-

I dont know how to make ICE hash  ?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 3, 2009)

nice harvest! thats alot of trimmin! just strted choppin myself...im, interested in this ice hash thing too....what do u think of the new avatar?


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> nice harvest! thats alot of trimmin! just strted choppin myself...im, interested in this ice hash thing too....what do u think of the new avatar?



cup of nug  

yeah sure


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> Drying :
> 
> 12 lines hangin at the top... 3 lines at the bottom and 1 line in the middle going across with all collas !
> 
> ...


very good man good work, did u make any hash finger or otherwise?


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> very good man good work, did u make any hash finger or otherwise?




From the scissors i took it off, got about 0.2 gramms... was a nice smoke... mix with some marijuana ...  

havnt made any hash yet, gona wait for the leafs to dry.. and the buds...


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> nice harvest! thats alot of trimmin! just strted choppin myself...im, interested in this ice hash thing too....what do u think of the new avatar?



ohh doh... the ice hash is the gumby method..

u put water in bucket... trim.. ice... mix it 15 minutes.. strain the leafs out....

let that water sit for 4 hours, drain water off untill u see a little layer of gold ( hash ) stop there.. pour that mix into a smaller cup...

let that cup sit for another 4 hours.. drain the water off with a turkey blaster.. or just carefully drain it off.. at the end its hard if u dont have a turkey blaster.. so u just get a coffee filter + rep to some guy that said that on riu.. and then u pour it in there.. water drains out... hash remains..scrape it out..

VOILA !


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

first time i made hash i used coffee filter method lol, works quite well.


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> first time i made hash i used coffee filter method lol, works quite well.



 yeah.. waht u using now... bubble bags.. ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

Nah i got me a honey bee extractor now, U can do ur trim wet or dry as long as its coverd in trichs. "x cans of butain and u can be smoking oil in 20 mins from starting the process
http://www.shivaheadshop.co.uk/shop/pollenators/honey_bee_extractor/products/honey_bee_extractor.html


----------



## murtymaker (Feb 3, 2009)

Really great grow, I can't believe I just now have come across this thread! Congrats and I'll be right behind you with my B.Bang


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nah i got me a honey bee extractor now, U can do ur trim wet or dry as long as its coverd in trichs. "x cans of butain and u can be smoking oil in 20 mins from starting the process
> http://www.shivaheadshop.co.uk/shop/pollenators/honey_bee_extractor/products/honey_bee_extractor.html


Couldnt i make one of those out of a colla bottle ? 

hole in lid... and the filter at the bottom ? 



murtymaker said:


> Really great grow, I can't believe I just now have come across this thread! Congrats and I'll be right behind you with my B.Bang


cool


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

u could but the butain might strip impuritys out the plastic


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> u could but the butain might strip impuritys out the plastic



hmmmmmm how do other ppl do it ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> hmmmmmm how do other ppl do it ?


thats been the point of argument in the diy section herec at riu. I spent 20 quid to get mine from everyondoesit.com last year and never looked back lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> Good night all !!!!!!!! im finishd for a little while with growing, i'll be making my own strain for the upcoming season
> 
> Love'd it and thnx to all that posted help'd... and gave me motivation.
> 
> ...


DWR... it has been a pleasure following your thread and learning with and from you....

I wish you all the best in future endeavors, be it cannabis or not...

Be Well....

Gypsy...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2009)

dwr i havent posted here in a while but every day i stop by and check out the updated pics. awesome grow my man. you got this growin shit dialed in.


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats been the point of argument in the diy section herec at riu. I spent 20 quid to get mine from everyondoesit.com last year and never looked back lol.



hmmm im thinking of getting one aswell 



GypsyBush said:


> DWR... it has been a pleasure following your thread and learning with and from you....
> 
> I wish you all the best in future endeavors, be it cannabis or not...
> 
> ...



thnx you very much man  !! 



mastakoosh said:


> dwr i havent posted here in a while but every day i stop by and check out the updated pics. awesome grow my man. you got this growin shit dialed in.


cheers masta..... glad you liked it


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 3, 2009)

made an extraction tube out of ABS, using a coffee filter in the end cap...from what i can tell, the research that i have done says that abs is alright to use. that the dryer the material to be extracted, the better the quality of the oil. my first two runs both resulted in what looked like amber. it was clearish, hard, and smelled of CANNABOIDS. happy hunting


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DW!!! PIGS ARE FLYING!! hahahah


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey, I've skimmed through the thread...you've done a fine job so far, and so many lovely pics!If I close my eyes, I can still see all the leaves, lol.When I start my next grow, you come and look at my journal.Should be this weekend for sure, just gotta get the old man to hang up the light.Maybe I should just do it.He says he's waiting for my mom to leave, which is tomorrow.


DWR said:


> DAY 9 Flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...





towelie... said:


> lookin sweet  i hope my grow box will look like this
> rep+ thats what my growbox is gonna look like in 5 weeks or something
> 
> check out how my grows doing:
> ...





DWR said:


> day 18 flowering. Pics speak for themselfs !





DWR said:


> thnx you, gona update now, again, i opend the growbox and was amazed by the look of the buds.... all getting nice and heavy ..... MMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DWR said:


> OHHHHHH MAN !!!!! CHEETAH WHY THE FUCK DO I SMOKE SO MUCH !
> 
> I READ IT DOESNT WORK ITS -26 c !!!!!!!! ROFL !!!!!!!!!! FUCK ME


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 3, 2009)

haha. I
was about to give you 

+rep for the pics of harvest, but 
according to RIU I must spread

the love around.


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Another great grow dwr, u are the master of the weed growing, spectaculur...........

Clap clap...

Enjoy it,

whats next a 50m 100 plant grow, i would not b suprised......................

Peace


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, I've skimmed through the thread...you've done a fine job so far, and so many lovely pics!If I close my eyes, I can still see all the leaves, lol.When I start my next grow, you come and look at my journal.Should be this weekend for sure, just gotta get the old man to hang up the light.Maybe I should just do it.He says he's waiting for my mom to leave, which is tomorrow.



fell aslepp wasnt ingroing anyone.... sry for late replys... haha this weed is strong 



purplekitty7772008 said:


> haha. I
> was about to give you
> 
> +rep for the pics of harvest, but
> ...


 cheers, + rep to u instead 



caliboy80 said:


> Another great grow dwr, u are the master of the weed growing, spectaculur...........
> 
> Clap clap...
> 
> ...


 Wait and see whats comming   im sure you'll be surprised


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> made an extraction tube out of ABS, using a coffee filter in the end cap...from what i can tell, the research that i have done says that abs is alright to use. that the dryer the material to be extracted, the better the quality of the oil. my first two runs both resulted in what looked like amber. it was clearish, hard, and smelled of CANNABOIDS. happy hunting




abs ??



growman3666 said:


> DW!!! PIGS ARE FLYING!! hahahah



hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thnx mAN


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats coming next??? I can't wait!


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> Whats coming next??? I can't wait!



 Trainwreck............. Big Bang............ Hijack .................... Big Bud ................ Bubble Gum ............ Maybe some maple leaf .... 

And some ams....  all gona start on friday so that in 2 months i have about 300 clones... 

then i will put them all in flower... gona buy myself some more boxes atleast 1 big one and 1x 120x120x200cm box... so yeah...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> Trainwreck............. Big Bang............ Hijack .................... Big Bud ................ Bubble Gum ............ Maybe some maple leaf ....
> 
> And some ams....  all gona start on friday so that in 2 months i have about 300 clones...
> 
> then i will put them all in flower... gona buy myself some more boxes atleast 1 big one and 1x 120x120x200cm box... so yeah...



ooooooooooooooooo
i say throw some sour d in there


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> ooooooooooooooooo
> i say throw some sour d in there



nice..... think i might !  allways wanted to try that strain u reminded me that i need to buy...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> nice..... think i might !  allways wanted to try that strain u reminded me that i need to buy...



yeah man i just had 30 white widow /sour diesel seeds confiscated by the police
damn pigs, thats alot of money and potential right there


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> Trainwreck............. Big Bang............ Hijack .................... Big Bud ................ Bubble Gum ............ Maybe some maple leaf ....
> 
> And some ams....  all gona start on friday so that in 2 months i have about 300 clones...
> 
> then i will put them all in flower... gona buy myself some more boxes atleast 1 big one and 1x 120x120x200cm box... so yeah...


 


tHAT sOUNDS FUCKIN SWEET...

GREAT MIXTURE...

300 WOW $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

CHEESE IS A GREAT STRAIN 2, JUST THROWING THAT OUT THERE..

ILL BUY SOME FROM U..

I


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yeah man i just had 30 white widow /sour diesel seeds confiscated by the police
> damn pigs, thats alot of money and potential right there


 
SORRY TO HEAR THAT, 

FUCKING PIGS!!!!



CAUGHT BY THE POST???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> SORRY TO HEAR THAT,
> 
> FUCKING PIGS!!!!
> 
> ...



i know right!!
had a tail light out one night driving through the city 
smelled reefer in the truck 
searched and found em all fucken bastards


----------



## smoke4u (Feb 3, 2009)

great threat bro
Medical_Breeder


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful plants man! but where is the frost?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 4, 2009)

Just the strain MOG. Not as frosty as others. It is an economy strain from Greenhouse. Those are some of the nicest BigBang I've seen. They look as good or better than the ones on the video by GS.


----------



## DWR (Feb 4, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yeah man i just had 30 white widow /sour diesel seeds confiscated by the police
> damn pigs, thats alot of money and potential right there


DAMM THAT SUCKS !



caliboy80 said:


> tHAT sOUNDS FUCKIN SWEET...
> 
> GREAT MIXTURE...
> 
> ...


hehe, yeah man  

Cheese u say, yeah i got some cheesy weed. forget to say that, i had some indoor weed.. from holland smelld like cheese got some seeds from that weed.. and yeah got 1 female she's allready got plenty of branches 

so thats something new, it might be a strain some guy has had for ages and never gave away  I got it now 



growman3666 said:


> i know right!!
> had a tail light out one night driving through the city
> smelled reefer in the truck
> searched and found em all fucken bastards


they found them in your truck ? damn



smoke4u said:


> great threat bro
> Medical_Breeder


cheers man



Masterofgenetics said:


> Beautiful plants man! but where is the frost?


 On the leafs and between the buds... my cam sucks.. sry.... 

it sure isnt a frosty plant at all..... I think i did a good job with the crystal production on this big bang... 



doogleef said:


> Just the strain MOG. Not as frosty as others. It is an economy strain from Greenhouse. Those are some of the nicest BigBang I've seen. They look as good or better than the ones on the video by GS.



word..... cheers man, means allot.... u sure they look better 

oh i got some beautyfull pics for you guys !


wait a minute  got to upload em


----------



## DWR (Feb 4, 2009)

I took photos of each plant that i cured... well basicly.. i just did a snap shot b4, they got hung up and shit 

check them out 

2 are missing---- 13 plants...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Let us know how it smokes.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 4, 2009)

Given the growing environment and the fact that you did not veg for months ... yes 

You be the judge. Just check the final products

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OU_AumSpfWs&feature=channel_page


----------



## DWR (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let us know how it smokes.


sure will 



doogleef said:


> Given the growing environment and the fact that you did not veg for months ... yes
> 
> You be the judge. Just check the final products
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OU_AumSpfWs&feature=channel_page



yeah theres look pretty good, thats why i got them  

still say theres looks better. mine were all 58 -65 cm's tall.. and not above or less 



DWR said:


> I took photos of each plant that i cured... well basicly.. i just did a snap shot b4, they got hung up and shit
> 
> check them out
> 
> 2 are missing---- 13 plants...



bump these pics ^^


----------



## DWR (Feb 4, 2009)

u know what i am gona do is do my testing like this dude here... watch in to it.. he says something about resin glands, no point of me writing it here when u can listen to it yourself and prob. here the better version than i could explain :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RDkANd6iGw&feature=related

i'm gona check my buds just like him !


----------



## Survolte (Feb 4, 2009)

DWR said:


> u know what i am gona do is do my testing like this dude here... watch in to it.. he says something about resin glands, no point of me writing it here when u can listen to it yourself and prob. here the better version than i could explain :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RDkANd6iGw&feature=related
> 
> i'm gona check my buds just like him !


 /dropjaw I wish. Im so guna get a judge pass to cannabis cup one of these years. I gotta go soon.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Feb 4, 2009)

Survolte said:


> /dropjaw I wish. Im so guna get a judge pass to cannabis cup one of these years. I gotta go soon.



Jorge Cervantes is a pecker head...he speaks about things in his books as fact when he does not know it to be true for fact from experience.

Further note, ive been told this year the CC isnt being done by hightimes (good thing too) Also its gonna be held in canada....

Sounds like the best year to go to me!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 4, 2009)

where you hear this at?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 4, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> Jorge Cervantes is a pecker head...he speaks about things in his books as fact when he does not know it to be true for fact from experience.
> 
> Further note, ive been told this year the CC isnt being done by hightimes (good thing too) Also its gonna be held in canada....
> 
> Sounds like the best year to go to me!


Well on the HT website it says the cannabis cup 2009 will be held in amsterdam as always. They are selling judge passes on their website, so I think you are full of shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2009)

jorge is still a peckerhead. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/78536-jorge-cervantes-big-fat-idiot.html


----------



## Survolte (Feb 5, 2009)

lol cc is not guna be hosted by high times... it was invented and will be hosted every year by high times in Amsterdam... nub.


----------



## DWR (Feb 5, 2009)

bah if u have to pay to test to smoke weed u are not a judge for me... peace


and tbh. id smoke all those judges under the table...


----------



## DWR (Feb 5, 2009)

hey guys does honey oil cure anything,. or is this oil all bullshit ???????????????


----------



## DWR (Feb 5, 2009)

damn it, this weed gave me the sweats for like 15 minutes, arghhh... now im coming down, and totally stoned off this weed.. hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa

man o man, this weed takes a little to hit !!!!!!!!!!!!  

haha 

ownege ! im gona make some hash now feeling rly stoned ^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> hey guys does honey oil cure anything,. or is this oil all bullshit ???????????????


you keep asking if it "cures" anything. what are you talking about? it's just refined thc.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 5, 2009)

honey oil is the shit if you have the right tools to smoke it out of...get yourself an extract slide and a heat wand. you will love the oil. just imagine seventy or eighty micron full melt hash that you could make and smoke within a fifteen or twenty minutes. no mess besides the actual oil itself, no work except scraping the oil. just make sure and flame out those bubbles, only way i found to make sure that all the extra butane gets out


----------



## DWR (Feb 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you keep asking if it "cures" anything. what are you talking about? it's just refined thc.


sorry was drilling away at my hash since 19:13... its 19:58 sorry my cooker is one hour ahead.. its 18:13 - 18:58 



was a long drill had to clean up afterwards, and then i did the tins aswell.. was in the rush of cleaning ^^

rofl.

I am talking about it curing cancer 

does it ?





JordanTheGreat said:


> honey oil is the shit if you have the right tools to smoke it out of...get yourself an extract slide and a heat wand. you will love the oil. just imagine seventy or eighty micron full melt hash that you could make and smoke within a fifteen or twenty minutes. no mess besides the actual oil itself, no work except scraping the oil. just make sure and flame out those bubbles, only way i found to make sure that all the extra butane gets out


hmmmm, sure i've orderd that honey bee extraktor should be here in 5 days or so 

hehehe


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 5, 2009)

cannaboids and certain terpenes found in cannabis have been shown to slow the Ras cancer gene. from what i understand, this is the one responsible for tumorous growth. so it won't cure cancer just yet, but can make living a full life with cancer (and less chemo) entirely possible.


----------



## DWR (Feb 5, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> cannaboids and certain terpenes found in cannabis have been shown to slow the Ras cancer gene. from what i understand, this is the one responsible for tumorous growth. so it won't cure cancer just yet, but can make living a full life with cancer (and less chemo) entirely possible.


cheers....


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 5, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> cannaboids and certain terpenes found in cannabis have been shown to slow the Ras cancer gene. from what i understand, this is the one responsible for tumorous growth. so it won't cure cancer just yet, but can make living a full life with cancer (and less chemo) entirely possible.


I don't believe that smoking weed actually reduces tumor size. I think it is the inroductions of cannabinoids directly into the tumor is what helps.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 5, 2009)

i didn't say it would... and neither did the literature i read. slowing growth isn't the same as reversing it


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 5, 2009)

amazing grow dwr, wats the high like??


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> amazing grow dwr, wats the high like??



Thank you very much.

The high is actually very plesant, and its very creepy.. I mean that it takes about 20 minutes to get u realy high... but doesnt realy take allot... 0.6g's and your gona have a good hour of head high 

Just made some hash out of the leafs only. And still got about 120 gramms for making some oil... 



Oh and final weight was 380 gramms of good bud.. the smaller buds are all gona be used for oil... and thats about 124 gramms as i remember it 

so yeah, i harvested 500gramms... and that piece of hash there... clump'd it together 9 gramms wet.... dunno what it will be dry... got to wait and see 

but it was only leafs i think not bad ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2009)

DWR said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> The high is actually very plesant, and its very creepy.. I mean that it takes about 20 minutes to get u realy high... but doesnt realy take allot... 0.6g's and your gona have a good hour of head high
> 
> ...


thats great DW you got yourself over a half pound!!


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> amazing grow dwr, wats the high like??





growman3666 said:


> thats great DW you got yourself over a half pound!!



 yeah man 

 maybe a bit more tbh. i smoked a little before i weighd it all.. and through in some buds for the hash..

my hash looks like some pale brown stuff  i think its gona be some good stuff


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2009)

DWR said:


> yeah man
> 
> maybe a bit more tbh. i smoked a little before i weighd it all.. and through in some buds for the hash..
> 
> my hash looks like some pale brown stuff  i think its gona be some good stuff



right on man thats good shit!


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> right on man thats good shit!





some pics of my bags and weed and hash 

5 gramms hash  













































dry hash.... totally rockhard after 5 minutes.. atb. i could form it like i wanted to, but after that it got pretty solid shell  








still a bit wet here... let it go for another 10 minutes


----------



## Survolte (Feb 6, 2009)

wow amazing turn out dude. When are you going to grow again?


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

Gona work on my bagseed strain, that i stole...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2009)

DWR said:


> Gona work on my bagseed strain, that i stole...


hha wow manwhats that boutan ounce per bag?


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

biggest bag is 126 gramms with bag







and the others are 40-55 gramm bags just weed ...


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

and i've smoked about 20 gramms or so ...  rofl !!!!!!!

smoking some homemade hash now with weed... excellent stuff...


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

hey look, i took a pic before i smoked that little bit at the edge.. check out the middle !!!!!!




























didnt clean hands so yeah, hash remains on hands... looks ugly but look at the hash


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 6, 2009)

all that GOOD bubble hash...nicely done


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing all the way through. Completely badass.


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2009)

congrats D 13.5 oz aint bad atall, I was only 3.5 oz off final dry bud weight lol pretty close. id be happy to get half that out of my tent


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> congrats D 13.5 oz aint bad atall, I was only 3.5 oz off final dry bud weight lol pretty close. id be happy to get half that out of my tent



 no.... i think it was more like 17.6369 oz all together... maybe a bit more... had 500gramms.... put 120g's in a safebag for making oil.....  so yeah.. and used some for hash.. 

I could of goten way more out of it... should of just got clones and put em in flower....  no point in growing big plants, takes to much time and energy... no point..


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW Man! I just keep getting amazed every time I turn my head...

I got some keef here, but that is some quality looking chocolate there...

Congrats!!!


And as for lollipoping... here is some of what I have been doing...

Sorry about the hijack...



GypsyBush said:


> This is an update by GypsyBush
> 
> Maintaining with Gypsy tradition, I have decided not to have a fixed journal...
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking good, u got loads of light, but doesnt seem to be using all of it ?

cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> Looking good,


Thanks!



DWR said:


> u got loads of light, but doesnt seem to be using all of it ?


What do you mean? I lost you there....



DWR said:


> cheers


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

this is the project your working on now huh ?








If so, sorry, guess the lights are being used pretty good..

but i u see i saw smaller part of area, and thought u were only using that... so i was like, wow so much light, but only 7 plants ?

 

cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> this is the project your working on now huh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a total of 3 4x4 trays under 3x 600 HPS... but only 2 are on at the moment... trying to get the SOG thing going and so I still have some empty slots...

I'll cure that in due time though... lol...

The 7 plants you saw were pulled out for the pics... I wanted the regular light on them ...

They live in the trays with the others...lol...

I can see how you could think what you though though.. good looking out....


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> There are a total of 3 4x4 trays under 3x 600 HPS... but only 2 are on at the moment... trying to get the SOG thing going and so I still have some empty slots...
> 
> I'll cure that in due time though... lol...
> 
> ...



 cool.... 


3x600w.. nice... thats allot


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> cool....
> 
> 
> 3x600w.. nice... thats allot


I want 100 billion watts...!!!!kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I want 100 billion watts...!!!!kiss-ass


rofl....... yeah, you could fill up a whole city with lights and weed


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> rofl....... yeah, you could fill up a whole city with lights and weed


I would have 189 gazillion lollipops...

A true Sea of Green....


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I would have 189 gazillion lollipops...
> 
> A true Sea of Green....



that would be something....  talk about being the most loaded guy on earth


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd probably have a bowl or two laying around...


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

lovely update gypsy. how much water would a gazillion plants want every other day?? U would have muscles like browdirt lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> lovely update gypsy.


Thanks... I take a while... but I do try to make them worth it...lol...



mr west said:


> how much water would a gazillion plants want every other day??


Well, since I do ebb/flow, about 1.25 gallons per plant... in the RES...!!!



mr west said:


> U would have muscles like browdirt lol.


Just a strong finger from programming the digital timer...lol....

I have become a Fucthead because I am a lazy stoner...lol....


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

Only way to fly Gypsy, easy easy easy all day lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Only way to fly Gypsy, easy easy easy all day lol.


I have been in bed for a week, following surgery... and all the ladies are happy as can be in there...

What can I say... I was not needed... at all...

I believe when I get it really dialed in, I will open the door once every 2 weeks... to harvest add new clones and change res...

That is why I became a Fucthead... lazy and way too many medical problems going on right now...

low maintenance is key...

Sorry about the hijack DWR... I'll bug off now... leaving some drool on your floor...

I love hash... I have had ridiculous amounts of hash from North Africa in my days... and those pics made my mouth water...


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I love hash... I have had ridiculous amounts of hash from North Africa in my days... and those pics made my mouth water...



hahah cheers man.....  !!!!!!!! 



GypsyBush said:


> I have been in bed for a week, following surgery... and all the ladies are happy as can be in there...
> 
> What can I say... I was not needed... at all...
> 
> ...


no problem.... i think i might wana start to be become a fucthead ^^ rofl !

hahaha  i mean i just want the low maintenance


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> hahah ... I just want the low maintenance


let me know if I can help...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey DWR, how is the garden doing, any new pics or did I miss yours?


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hey DWR, how is the garden doing, any new pics or did I miss yours?



yeah u missed 121 days of growing 

haha, check the pages... evry page has pics.


----------



## legend (Feb 7, 2009)

hey man nice work got there in the end nice bit of hash i got about half that as i spilt loads over filling the coffee filter i dried mine for a week and got 591gm one of them was vegged for an extra 2 weeks as i was gonna clone at first and that produced 88gm alone,


i've just started 10 great white sharks and 10 himalaya gold im thinking of doing a journal like yours. what are you growing next?

what is plus rep?


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

legend said:


> hey man nice work got there in the end nice bit of hash i got about half that as i spilt loads over filling the coffee filter i dried mine for a week and got 591gm one of them was vegged for an extra 2 weeks as i was gonna clone at first and that produced 88gm alone,
> View attachment 318678
> 
> i've just started 10 great white sharks and 10 himalaya gold im thinking of doing a journal like yours. what are you growing next?
> ...



looking nice man  


i am gona breed my own seed....  so yeah, it will be something awesome, as the weed i smoke gave me a female seed  out of like 30 males.. haha

so yeah... cool shit. 

And i am just gona throw evrything in some pots... got some trainwreck, ams, bubble gum, hijack, big bang, bag seed strain wich is awesome best weed i've ever had.. luckily i got seeds for that weed aswell ... so yeah thats bomb 


When u gona do the journal man, hit me up, love watching


----------



## Survolte (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG I just figured out how to +rep.... your my first!!! I love this grow man. Ive looked through it like 4 times now.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Come to the dark side, DWR. Soil is such a pain. Especially if you are feeding a mix on a regular basis. Us Fucthead's are a lazy but helpful group. I got my inspiration from Al B and am using Lucas' nute formula. Simple and very effective so far. 
Al B would say "if you do what I do, you will get what I get". Spot on.


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

Survolte said:


> OMG I just figured out how to +rep.... your my first!!! I love this grow man. Ive looked through it like 4 times now.


 why thnx you very much !!!!!!!!!!!  

hey dude i just made a video so u dont have to keep looking thro each page... check it out





doogleef said:


> Come to the dark side, DWR. Soil is such a pain. Especially if you are feeding a mix on a regular basis. Us Fucthead's are a lazy but helpful group. I got my inspiration from Al B and am using Lucas' nute formula. Simple and very effective so far.
> Al B would say "if you do what I do, you will get what I get". Spot on.




What do u mean, hydro ?????


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> What do u mean, hydro ?????


Yes.. Hydro.... Fuct style...


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yes.. Hydro.... Fuct style...


I dont think i would be good at it, and soil only costs 19 dollars for 100 litres...  

I think i might get a reservoir and just let the water drop from there in to the pots,, isnt that fuctstyle aswell  ????


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

*Guys check out my new video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]ZLQ0CRTokYY[/youtube]
*


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 7, 2009)

puffin that la la la...


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> puffin that la la la...



bumpy knuckles...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Video!

Nice Grow!

Nice Hash!

Nice everything!

And as for your comment earlier...



DWR the MAN said:


> I dont think i would be good at it


Dude, you are OBVIOUSLY way qualified to run a hydro op...

You just need a little time to figure out WHO"S RECIPE you will follow...

A lot of people fail because they try to mix recipes...

What I am saying is... if you choose Fuct's system... stick with it... and only make changes based on PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WITH THAT METHOD...

There are a bunch of good people that have it down pat that are here sharing with us....

Dude, I know you can bake a cake... but you wouldn't mix this cake with that other recipe until you at least know how to bake the cake...

I am so high... damn percocets... leg is killing today...

but anyways...

You could have the same results with 1/4 of the work... none of the mess...

Just my opinion... but I think that there are a few people here that would deff. benefit from an ebb/flow set up... for the performance & results as well as ease of use and ridiculously silly maintenance schedule...

Dude.. I spent 5 days in bed... I go in there and the shit is all like having a party at the beach... Hi Dad.. where you been???? we missed you.. not really haha...

you know? 5 days and i didn;t even have to mess with the pH.. I just looked... and left....


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Well said, Gypsy! Rep+ Once the setup is done the maintenance is easy. Takes all the guesswork out of the feeding schedule. Hit your target PPM and your done. Hand watering my setup would be a nightmare. I will never go back.


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Nice Video!
> 
> Nice Grow!
> 
> ...


hehe, i never ph'd my water actually in this grow  so yeah..

have u got a setup i could have a peak at, yours sound great... i need all details, nutes... cleaning... growing medium.... trays.... reservoirs pumps.. spraiy nossels aso..  





doogleef said:


> Well said, Gypsy! Rep+ Once the setup is done the maintenance is easy. Takes all the guesswork out of the feeding schedule. Hit your target PPM and your done. Hand watering my setup would be a nightmare. I will never go back.



word, see that at my m8's house.. he only goes in evry week to change ppm and give the amount of correct niutes


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

and i hope your leg gets better man, what did u do... ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> and i hope your leg gets better man, what did u do... ?




Dude... I fell... and broke my leg... in like, 7 places...and they keep cutting me open but i am still not walking right...

Well.. right now I am not walking at all... lol...

Ok...

so you want to know what I have in the kitchen..

I have a 100 gal rubbermaid stock tank for a res...

I keep it about half full ..

I have 3 4'x4' trays.. and those measurements are not actual... 

each tray is fed by a dedicated pump rated @ 185 gph...

I flood the trays 12x a day for 15 minutes...

pH is 5.6 to 6.1 usually close to 5.8...

I run NSR Greenleaves Bloom Juice and Boost Juice for flowering @ 1400 PPM...

Moms kept with NSR Greenleaves Grow and Boost Juices... at 800 to 1200 PPM...

424 cfm dedicated light air cooling on 3 digital 600 HPS

exhaust is also 424 cfm through a carbon filter...

and intake is thermostatically controlled 170 cfm fan that never comes on in the winter....

Room is about 73 to 78 lights on.... 63 to 68 lights off...

res is cold.. about 55F... just the way it works though.. no chillers or anything...

humidity is about 40%

I use and reuse hydroton to fill the pots, and keep the cloning media (RW or RR) above the flood line to avoid rot...

What did I miss???


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice vid...
I love wathcin vids like

that on youtube.

especially then time-lapse ones.

I like to see people's harvests.


----------



## DWR (Feb 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude... I fell... and broke my leg... in like, 7 places...and they keep cutting me open but i am still not walking right...
> 
> Well.. right now I am not walking at all... lol...
> 
> ...



sounds good man 

How much did that all cost together ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no idea...

Most of it was given to me...


----------



## DWR (Feb 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have no idea...
> 
> Most of it was given to me...



 thats even better


----------



## DWR (Feb 8, 2009)

Used 200gramms of bud, prob about 100gramms of weed as i got 10gramms of hash....  And i still got a pot full of weed for oil use.... this is not anything subtracted from my pride harvest 

rofl... 




































10 gramms of hash, smaller bit 3 gramms..







hehe, rolld some hash in to a thin line...  check that shit out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahaaaaaaaaa smoking it now, only was like 0.2 gramms of hash, its the best ever   no seriously.. i am amazed how easy it is to make brilliant hash


----------



## BuddyJesus (Feb 8, 2009)

whats that word i'm looking for..... umm... ohh yea.. JELOUS!


----------



## DWR (Feb 8, 2009)

thnx u jesus


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> Used 200gramms of bud, prob about 100gramms of weed as i got 10gramms of hash....  And i still got a pot full of weed for oil use.... this is not anything subtracted from my pride harvest
> 
> rofl...
> 
> ...


thats some tastey looking hash dwr, cant wait to get some trim to make oil out of lol. When u getting an extractor?


----------



## DWR (Feb 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats some tastey looking hash dwr, cant wait to get some trim to make oil out of lol. When u getting an extractor?


extraktor should be here tomorrow.. and 40 gramms are waiting to be made to oil  




 i am smoking my hash  yihaaa check the wurm i made with my hash, its so beautyfull


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 11, 2009)

hello mate!! how ya bin doin??! hehehe >>>>


----------



## DWR (Feb 11, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello mate!! how ya bin doin??! hehehe >>>>


Had a bad day 2 days ago, but i am doing just great now.... 

How has your new job been serving your needs man ? doing good ?

cheers for hittin me up.

I harvested aswell 

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 500+ gramms of weed... 380 for myself. actually was a bit more... but who cares...

and had about 180 gramms of rest little buds + 120 gramms of sticks from those 180 gramms... so yeah... cheers...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 11, 2009)

hehe, fuck yeah if ya ask me man!!!  the new job is good lol ill post some flowerin picks in a few weeks... the fuken brainstorm is very small...hope its a good yeilder lol peace!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Dude...

What's up these days...

I got another update up...

Click on the red square... enjoy!!!



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicely Done. Any upgrades for the next run?


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

thnx.


The next run is allready on its way.... 

got a fairly tall mother plant now thats bag seed... female.. bomb bagseed... hope it turns out as good as the weed.. cuz that was just the best ever.

-

And got 9 Commercial strains... 

Mostly Greenhouseseeds... 1X Bubble Gum & 1x Hijack are the others..

Are all growing realy nice  Oh and put the 5 hijacks in the 12/12 chamber to see wich are female and wich are males...

males, will be kept to pollinate a female big bang... haha, as the yield of the big bang is supposodly great and i do like the smell of the big bang. So yeah... Big Hijack it will be called  

rofl !


might cross it with 9 strains - each 1 clone.. and see what happens... 

As i dont have any other possible males, i am gona have to take the hijack for my experiments..... all others are female strains... oh, except the bubble gum...  !!!!

keep forgeting that. anyways. 

-

So yeah, nothing much going on realy to post pics of... and tbh. dont feel the need to anymore... rather watch other ppls grows now


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant wait to see how your cross comes out... I gotta say that is prolly the coolest thing about growing. You can make your own strains whenever.

I think eventually I am going to cross white widow with jack horror and call it jack white : P. 
white stripes kik azz


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

Survolte said:


> I cant wait to see how your cross comes out... I gotta say that is prolly the coolest thing about growing. You can make your own strains whenever.
> 
> I think eventually I am going to cross white widow with jack horror and call it jack white : P.
> white stripes kik azz



awesome shit man ! Yeah, totally i think that making your own strains is the coolest thing. its like pokemon for older people...  



i got white widow aswell  haha, so yeah.. all will be named hijack widow 

hijack gum ! hijack bang !  hijack Cheese  ! Hijack Gold ! Senior Hijack El Nino ! Train Hijack ! And my own bag seed strain...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> awesome shit man ! Yeah, totally i think that making your own strains is the coolest thing. its like pokemon for older people...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







hell ya man do it up !!


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> hell ya man do it up !!



got to ask the founder of the plant if its ok with him, i wont be making seeds to sell nor will i be aiming to even make a name for myself.. so yeah 

otherwise YA MON IM DOING IT UP


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> got to ask the founder of the plant if its ok with him, i wont be making seeds to sell nor will i be aiming to even make a name for myself.. so yeah
> 
> otherwise YA MON IM DOING IT UP





wel shit man will you trade??


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> wel shit man will you trade??


 Trading is cool.... why not


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 17, 2009)

Survolte said:


> I think eventually I am going to cross white widow with jack horror and call it jack white : P.
> white stripes kik azz


 
i've seen jacky white, i believe its already available in feminized seed


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> i've seen jacky white, i believe its already available in feminized seed



well there u go


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 17, 2009)

D, you stay pumpin big bruh... figurin on doin anything diff this time around besides breeding(i'm so down for those seeds by the way...)? or u just finna blow that shit out again?


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> D, you stay pumpin big bruh... figurin on doin anything diff this time around besides breeding(i'm so down for those seeds by the way...)? or u just finna blow that shit out again?



blow that shit out again ? 

what u mean bro ?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 17, 2009)

stuff as many little ladies as you can inside of the old darkroom...


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> stuff as many little ladies as you can inside of the old darkroom...



oh hell yeah man ! 


this time they'll be about 75 clones in there....


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 17, 2009)

HOLE-E-SHIT....thats enough to get washed pretty bad out here unless u have paperwork for that many plants...iss finna be tight though, you should flower em earlier if theres gonna be that many


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> HOLE-E-SHIT....thats enough to get washed pretty bad out here unless u have paperwork for that many plants...iss finna be tight though, you should flower em earlier if theres gonna be that many



I dont think i will serve time. maximum a nice fat fine.... and the usual fingers pointing at you. The other thing is, i can talk. I dont sound like a washd up bum when i present myself.

Also, its all personal use. Dont sell..... smoke it... I've told them b4 i smoke loads. so why the hell wouldnt they believe me when i say hey, i smoke 500gramms a month.. i need a kilo for atleast 2 months, between harvest.. maybe sometimes, i smoke more.. use for baking foods, wich used a fair amount of weed... ( say 300 g's... ) left 200 g's.. oh thats not enough... 

u get me ?

cheers


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 17, 2009)

I have tried stuffing a ton of plants in a cab, and also tried having less larger plants. I have found that less larger plants yeild much better.

Before I switched to my vert grow, I was pulling 11-12oz off of 4-6 plants. When I was doing small plants, I would have a lot more of them, but they would not yeild near the same amount total.

I am not sure how big your cab is, but you may want to try like one plant for every sq ft or ft and a half. Its been my experience that you will have much better results with much less work.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> i've seen jacky white, i believe its already available in feminized seed


lol... dammit...


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> Trading is cool.... why not


thats the oppisite of the forum rules tho D, itll all have to be done off site with no mention of it on the boards. Not the sort of shananagans I could be botherd with lol


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats the oppisite of the forum rules tho D, itll all have to be done off site with no mention of it on the boards. Not the sort of shananagans I could be botherd with lol




Hm. Obvious.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

Just came across this.. thought it might be helpful ... 

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=466


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

woot woot  >>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats the oppisite of the forum rules tho D, itll all have to be done off site with no mention of it on the boards. Not the sort of shananagans I could be botherd with lol


not to mention mrwest's seedbank lmao!


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Just came across this.. thought it might be helpful ...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=466


cheers man  check'd it out pretty neat thing 



cheetah2007 said:


> woot woot  >>>



hi there man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

sup bro ? im smoked like a mofuka lol


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> sup bro ? im smoked like a mofuka lol



nothing much.. chilling here, smoking a spliff...

good to hear your stoned out your pants


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

btw my grow is turnin into dizaster lol the plant is in 12/12 from 13 days and no buds


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> btw my grow is turnin into dizaster lol the plant is in 12/12 from 13 days and no buds



rofl..........


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

damn i had a feeling that this plant will not be slow only in veg


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> damn i had a feeling that this plant will not be slow only in veg



well, 13 days isnt realy long man... first u have to let it go a bit before it turns female... -5 days say.. ur only 8 days in or so.. patience man  

or was it clone ? 

then it might be a slow strain i dont know, 13 days aint long tho.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya D. I've look at your stuff before, but not in a while. Very nice. Hats off to you man,


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Hiya D. I've look at your stuff before, but not in a while. Very nice. Hats off to you man,



thnx u bro  

-

ey cheetah these are my plants on day 14....

one day ahead, i took my time to look for pics to compare to see if you realy dont have any buds or to see if its realy going slow...


its 2 weeks now on 12/12........ I've got little buds all over the place......  Yipiiiiiiiiii































-

i mean theres no buds there either..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

DWR said:


> well, 13 days isnt realy long man... first u have to let it go a bit before it turns female... -5 days say.. ur only 8 days in or so.. patience man
> 
> or was it clone ?
> 
> then it might be a slow strain i dont know, 13 days aint long tho.


maybe im very impatient then lol


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> maybe im very impatient then lol


yeah u prob. are man !  hahaha if the look like mine, then u def. are being a spoilt child  hahaha lol jking ... peace man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

neh there are only a bunch a hairs comin out


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> neh there are only a bunch a hairs comin out




well that sucks then man... might be one of those things like i had on my first grow... :/


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 19, 2009)

ahhh...the swazi skunk


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 20, 2009)

looking great dwr... check my super lemon haze journal...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 21, 2009)

DWR said:


> well that sucks then man... might be one of those things like i had on my first grow... :/


 wot bout ur first?


----------



## DWR (Feb 21, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> wot bout ur first?


Well i brought white widow.. supposdly from sensi seeds.. then i found out they were kulu seeds !!!!!!!!!!!! I read the discription of white widow, I think i grew a fucking farmers crop with like 5 % thc.. actually i sold it all, made 800 bucks. got myself some piff..
















only like trichomes or preflowers.. pure sativa...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

My Ice plants looked like these pics...fluffy,not a lot of trichomes, and no smell.Didn't care for the high, either.


DWR said:


> Well i brought white widow.. supposdly from sensi seeds.. then i found out they were kulu seeds !!!!!!!!!!!! I read the discription of white widow, I think i grew a fucking farmers crop with like 5 % thc.. actually i sold it all, made 800 bucks. got myself some piff..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Feb 21, 2009)

stoney, u didnt have a plant like me, otherwise u got robbed 

realy... or was it a retarded plant like mine ?

cuz these plants disapointed me so much ... haha   PEACE YO, I AM SO FUCKING HIGH ATM. AND TOTALLY TRIPPIN ahahahaaaaaaaa 
öd


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, they were funny...I think I got them from amsterdam seeds.Some could have been attributed to the fact it was my first grow, but the hairs on them grew in little clusters almost like little sand burrs, for lack of a better description, and they weren't all long and tangled like the pics I've seen of other grows....no frost,and not a hell of a lot of trichomes.No smell either.Disappointing, short high.And I let them go forever,let me tell you.One was a decnet sized one, like 3 feet,the other only got to about 1.5 to 2 feet tops...and the big one started dying for no reason at the end of flowering.The buds were strands, really,that you could kinda smash together in a bag and they still weren't right.


DWR said:


> stoney, u didnt have a plant like me, otherwise u got robbed
> 
> realy... or was it a retarded plant like mine ?
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, they were funny...I think I got them from amsterdam seeds.Some could have been attributed to the fact it was my first grow, but the hairs on them grew in little clusters almost like little sand burrs, for lack of a better description, and they weren't all long and tangled like the pics I've seen of other grows....no frost,and not a hell of a lot of trichomes.No smell either.Disappointing, short high.And I let them go forever,let me tell you.One was a decnet sized one, like 3 feet,the other only got to about 1.5 to 2 feet tops...and the big one started dying for no reason at the end of flowering.The buds were strands, really,that you could kinda smash together in a bag and they still weren't right.



rofl.... guess its just because we rushd the seed choice right  ?  ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

whats good DW?


----------



## DWR (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> whats good DW?


bout to go to bed  

ahahahaaaaaaaaaa. so stoned man, gona watch the ufc match ... and sleep ... see ya tomorrow guys  

peace


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yup.Got all excited,lol.


DWR said:


> rofl.... guess its just because we rushd the seed choice right  ?  ?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 22, 2009)

The Ice I have is great smoke. I got the clone from one of the clubs like 1 1/2 years ago. I don't know the seed company its from, but its good.

I just grew a plant that looked like that one DWR. It was HGS NL#5. I know it was the plant because my trusted strains turned out awesome and so did the HGS blueberry I grew. I got the seeds in a trade on another site, so I can't be "sure" the seeds were legit. But the BB is awesome, but the NL I just want to throw away.


----------



## DWR (Feb 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yup.Got all excited,lol.


yeah...  



bongrippinbob said:


> The Ice I have is great smoke. I got the clone from one of the clubs like 1 1/2 years ago. I don't know the seed company its from, but its good.
> 
> I just grew a plant that looked like that one DWR. It was HGS NL#5. I know it was the plant because my trusted strains turned out awesome and so did the HGS blueberry I grew. I got the seeds in a trade on another site, so I can't be "sure" the seeds were legit. But the BB is awesome, but the NL I just want to throw away.


gona throw it awaY ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

are you keeping all for personal use?


----------



## DWR (Feb 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> are you keeping all for personal use?


gave my weed away.  kept 80 gramms or so.

peace


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 22, 2009)

No I am not going to throw it away, but I am sure as hell not smoking it!

I think I will either give it away or sell it for like $75 oz. It is absolute garbarge!!

I learned a huge lesson this time around, never fill your room with untested genetics. Even if they come from a breeder. I will never have all of my plants be new strains ever again. I will add mayber 5 at the most, and the other 16 will be my "go to strains". This way, if they do turn out like shit, I still have a bunch of good weed too.

I only ended up with like 10oz of buds I am willing to smoke out of like 20oz of buds. The buds I am keeping are quality, and will be in my garden for a long time to come. But with the other buds, I'm hoping the local club in the market for some mids.


----------



## dannyking (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey DWR, thanks for pointin me to your grow. I've just gone through every page. Can I ask how big your tent is?? 4x4??? I've got one similar but its 3x3, I've also got 5 Big Bang, 5 Himilaya Gold, 5 Great White Shark and 5 Green Spirit, all from the greenhouse apart from green spirit. Thats from dutch passion and is Big Bud x Skunk No 1. All large yielders I think. I was considering getting a new tent for when these guys go into flower but if I could do what you did in my tent I don't think I'll bother. Also what size pots did you use??? and was it 4 per sq foot?? Sorry for all the Q's but hell thats a damn fine grow.
Your hardly from ireland man??


----------



## DWR (Mar 13, 2009)

dannyking said:


> Hey DWR, thanks for pointin me to your grow. I've just gone through every page. Can I ask how big your tent is?? 4x4??? I've got one similar but its 3x3, I've also got 5 Big Bang, 5 Himilaya Gold, 5 Great White Shark and 5 Green Spirit, all from the greenhouse apart from green spirit. Thats from dutch passion and is Big Bud x Skunk No 1. All large yielders I think. I was considering getting a new tent for when these guys go into flower but if I could do what you did in my tent I don't think I'll bother. Also what size pots did you use??? and was it 4 per sq foot?? Sorry for all the Q's but hell thats a damn fine grow.
> Your hardly from ireland man??



^^ no not from ireland, its a 4 foot x 4 foot tent.. yes 

pots are big.. used 18x18cm pots... that would be 5 inch pots... or maybe 4.8 dunno...


----------



## dannyking (Mar 14, 2009)

4x4 tent eh. Thanks. Think I'll be needing to get another tent along the way. Hopefully I can pull what you did. Great grow. Thanks.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Mar 19, 2009)

what were you ph'ing the bangs at dwr ?


----------



## DWR (Mar 19, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> what were you ph'ing the bangs at dwr ?


think i did it 5 times or so... then i didnt bother realy...


----------



## BCtrippin (Mar 19, 2009)

DWR said:


> pots are big.. used 18x18cm pots... that would be 5 inch pots... or maybe 4.8 dunno...


18cm is over 6"...lol. 30cm is 1 foot.


----------



## DWR (Mar 19, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> 18cm is over 6"...lol. 30cm is 1 foot.



*1 inch = 2.54 centimeters*


-

7 then...........


----------



## fuzzygrimreaper (Mar 20, 2009)

hey man ive been looking at your work and it all looks great, what do you think of the big bang strain? I got 4 fmnd big bangs 
check out my thread, give me your opinion
please 
haha
thanks


----------



## DWR (Mar 20, 2009)

fuzzygrimreaper said:


> hey man ive been looking at your work and it all looks great, what do you think of the big bang strain? I got 4 fmnd big bangs
> check out my thread, give me your opinion
> please
> haha
> thanks



well i wont be growing them again.....

-

i will check your thread out asap


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 25, 2009)

helooooooo ! wasup mate? puff puff>>> jus passin tru


----------



## DWR (Mar 25, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> helooooooo ! wasup mate? puff puff>>> jus passin tru



nothing much man, very busy at the moment im loving it.. and yourself ?


----------



## towelie... (Mar 28, 2009)

damn havent been around in a while 

just started up my new growtent, so i'm back....will get up a journal (some day)

and this thread is so friggin big i cant find the harvest pics 

what page they on? 

what you up to now? 100 clones ?


----------



## DWR (Mar 28, 2009)

towelie... said:


> damn havent been around in a while
> 
> just started up my new growtent, so i'm back....will get up a journal (some day)
> 
> ...


page 90 i think idk


got 40 clones and loads of plants man


----------



## towelie... (Mar 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> page 90 i think idk
> 
> 
> got 40 clones and loads of plants man


you cloned you bigbang or what strain you doing now?

my plants where practically dead for like 3 weeks but i revived em... 
seeds suck, i wish i could get my hands on 40 clones


----------



## DWR (Mar 29, 2009)

towelie... said:


> you cloned you bigbang or what strain you doing now?
> 
> my plants where practically dead for like 3 weeks but i revived em...
> seeds suck, i wish i could get my hands on 40 clones


yeah guess you need some connections m8 

I stole a strain from a veteran grower, well I didnt steel i was just lucky to get some seeds ...  so yeah.. I am hoping to keep this for ever


check my sig to see what plants i am growing, the 40 clones are bag seed... well the avatar you see is the bagseed.. the typical weed i allways buy... got some seeds


----------



## towelie... (Mar 30, 2009)

DWR said:


> yeah guess you need some connections m8
> 
> I stole a strain from a veteran grower, well I didnt steel i was just lucky to get some seeds ...  so yeah.. I am hoping to keep this for ever
> 
> ...


son of a...

u got like 9 different strains + dank bagseeds 

all i got is 5 powerplants 
but in gonna clone the shit out of one of em 

oh yeah check out my journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/178101-towelies-200w-92w-cfl-5-a.html


----------



## iceman77776 (May 14, 2010)

really nice grow.. ive skipped through 2 of your grows so far.
i just have a few questions, it might make it a little easier for others so they dont have to search for the info.
Just wanted to confirm some specs.
you grew 20 plants?
1000W HPS in flowering
not sure what u vegged with
how long did u veg for?
how big was your flowering area (4x4 tent right?)
and big where your pots used.

thanks


----------

